#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Нужна ли современному буддисту жена?

## Алексей Л

И если нужна то какая? 
Поделитесь кто что думает пожста :Smilie:

----------


## Ittosai

Работящая нужна.Чтоб буддист от практики не отвлекался на всякие бытовые вопросы,а усердно медитировал :Big Grin:    А если серьёзно,то конечно буддисту нужна жена, если буддист конечно не монах. Сложность в том, что тяжело найти жену, которая была бы поддержкой и опорой на пути,или хотя бы понимала что это не игрушки для тебя..Короче нужна жена единомышленница..Да и вроде была где-то тут тема об этом..

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (16.01.2014), Tong Po (23.12.2013), Влад К (23.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Мокроусов Вадим (23.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Пока я не знаком с этим современным буддистом, ничего сказать не могу. Кстати, а он-то жене нужен?

Или вы о сферическом буддисте в вакууме? Тогда да, нужна: сферическая и в вакууме.

А вот вам, судя по вопросу, пока не нужна. Не обижайтесь, ладно? Я без подкола.

Нет. Знаете, я еще напишу. "Нужна" бывает не "жена", а вот этот самый конкретный человек. И так нужна, что без нее никак и никуда. Но тогда и вопросов-то никаких не встает.

----------

AndyZ (23.12.2013), Legba (23.12.2013), Neroli (23.12.2013), Tong Po (23.12.2013), Аурум (23.12.2013), Буль (23.12.2013), Влад К (23.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Паня (23.12.2013), Ридонлиев (03.11.2014), Тао (29.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013), Чагна Дордже (23.12.2013), Эделизи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У нас тут тем много было про это. Дмитрон искал жену :Smilie:  Вроде, тут. Посмотрите в поиске.

Буддисту жена не нужна, думаю. Только в крайне редких случаях. Если сама придет и останется. 

А с девушками, если не монах, он вполне встречаться нравственно корректно может :Smilie: 

Есть претендентка? :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Работящая нужна.Чтоб буддист от практики не отвлекался на всякие бытовые вопросы,а усердно медитировал   А сели серьёзно,то конечно буддисту нужна жена, если буддист конечно не монах. Сложность в том, что тяжело найти жену, которая была бы поддержкой и опорой на пути,или хотя бы понимала что это не игрушки для тебя..Короче нужна жена единомышленница..Да и вроде была где-то тут тема об этом..


Кёё

----------


## Ittosai

> Кёё


а что такое Кёё? :Wink:

----------

Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Фил (23.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Пока я не знаком с этим современным буддистом, ничего сказать не могу. Кстати, а он-то жене нужен?
> Или вы о сферическом буддисте в вакууме? Тогда да, нужна: сферическая и в вакууме.
> А вот вам, судя по вопросу, пока не нужна. Не обижайтесь, ладно? Я без подкола.
> Нет. Знаете, я еще напишу. "Нужна" бывает не "жена", а вот этот самый конкретный человек. И так нужна, что без нее никак и никуда. Но тогда и вопросов-то никаких не встает.


Он жене нужен, даже больше чем она ему, так как он- стержень, опора, само воплощение святого божества.

Вопрос не о сферическом буддисте а о практикующем, можете меня иметь в виду если так удобнее.

Наверное вы правы, не нужна, в том вся и суть, делать что-то чтобы этот конкретный человек появился в жизни или нет.

----------


## Дордже

буддисту нужна буддистка, иначе, если отношения не ограничиваются постелью, будет огроооомная пропасть

----------

Германн (23.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> У нас тут тем много было про это. Дмитрон искал жену Вроде, тут. Посмотрите в поиске.
> 
> Буддисту жена не нужна, думаю. Только в крайне редких случаях. Если сама придет и останется. 
> 
> А с девушками, если не монах, он вполне встречаться нравственно корректно может
> 
> Есть претендентка?


Так чем там история с Дмитроном-то закончилась?  :Smilie: 

Да не нужна конечно я понимаю, ну пусть не жена а долговременный партнер, все что не является временными пустыми отношениями.
Претенденток нет, в том то вся и фишка что достаточно только пожелать, но вот правильно ли будет?

----------


## Алексей Л

> а что такое Кёё?


Ой, это случайная комбинация букв, в переводе означает приветствие, велкам  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> буддисту нужна буддистка, иначе, если отношения не ограничиваются постелью, будет огроооомная пропасть


Это идеальная пара, а где их взять не подскажите?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Есть такая поговорка:


Ну что же вы так, не можете держать себя в руках, держитесь, уже немного осталось  :Smilie: 

Почему же не хочу, может и хочу, но молчу.
У меня была йогиня, до сих пор благодарен что встретил ее, очень богатый опыт.

----------


## Alex

> ...в том вся и суть, делать что-то, чтобы этот конкретный человек появился в жизни или нет.


Не делайте, пожалуйста: этот конкретный человек вам ничего плохого не сделал.

----------

Алексей Л (23.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013), Эделизи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

А когда будет тема: Нужен ли современному буддисту котик??

----------

Ittosai (23.12.2013), Legba (23.12.2013), Антончик (24.12.2013), Влад К (23.12.2013), Иляна (23.12.2013), Нея (25.12.2013), Норбу (24.12.2013), Ондрий (23.12.2013), Паня (23.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013), Чиффа (27.12.2013), Эделизи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А когда будет тема: Нужен ли современному буддисту котик??

----------

Ittosai (23.12.2013), Neroli (23.12.2013), Vladiimir (23.12.2013), Буль (23.12.2013), Германн (24.12.2013), Иляна (23.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Паня (23.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (23.12.2013), Поляков (23.12.2013), Федор Ф (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013), Эделизи (23.12.2013), Юй Кан (24.12.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Уже была: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=21148

----------

Алексей Л (23.12.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Это идеальная пара, а где их взять не подскажите?


Ну я их не развожу, но следуя логике буддистку легче встретить в Дхарма центре. И, по всей вероятности, они могут быть там со схожими намерениями

----------

Алексей Л (23.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Он жене нужен, даже больше чем она ему, так как он- стержень, опора, само воплощение святого божества.


  :EEK!:

----------

Neroli (23.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.12.2013), Иляна (23.12.2013), Паня (23.12.2013), Эделизи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> буддисту нужна буддистка, иначе, если отношения не ограничиваются постелью, будет огроооомная пропасть


Вовсе необязательно. Буддисту нужна добрая, нравственная и умелая женщина во всех областях, понимающая и поддерживающая его увлечение буддизмом :Smilie:  

Но все лишнее требует лишних затрат и усилий.

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Федор Ф (23.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У меня была йогиня, до сих пор благодарен что встретил ее, очень богатый опыт.


Умерла?

Короче опять. Не хочу учиться, хочу жениться.

----------

Иляна (23.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

Без кармамудры нет махамудры. Это даже не обсуждаемо.

----------

Алексей Л (23.12.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (23.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Буддисту - не знаю...А вот буддистке  муж весьма желателен!  :Kiss: 

"Я поэтически настроен, как же мне работать?" Гр. Кирпичи

----------

Алексей Л (23.12.2013), Алик (23.12.2013), Антончик (24.12.2013), Влад К (23.12.2013), Дмитрий Балашов (23.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну я их не развожу, но следуя логике буддистку легче встретить в Дхарма центре. И, по всей вероятности, они могут быть там со схожими намерениями


Я вообще глубоко убеждена, что ничего искать вообще не надо. Оно свалится само :Smilie:  А не свалится - так еще лучше.

Что касается буддистов и буддисток в парах, то я крайне рада, понаблюдав многочисленных буддистов, что мой муж не буддист(жаль, но никак ему), и что он не вторгается с поправками в мой буддизм :Smilie:  

Просто добросовестно относится к семейным обязанностям, кормит, поит и любит семью. И дает мне возможность для практики. Думаю, этого вполне достаточно. Наверно, то же требуется от жены. :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Светлов (23.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Фил (23.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Умерла?
> 
> Короче опять. Не хочу учиться, хочу жениться.


Нет, не поделили недвижимость

----------

Дордже (23.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Он жене нужен, даже больше чем она ему, так как он- стержень, опора, само воплощение святого божества.
> 
> .


Да вам не в дхарма центр, а христианский нужно с такими воззрениями  :EEK!:

----------

Алексей Л (23.12.2013), Дордже (23.12.2013), Иляна (23.12.2013), Паня (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Без кармамудры нет махамудры. Это даже не обсуждаемо.


Серьезно? Не рискну опровергнуть, но как это объясняется?

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Думаю, если человек все рассматривает исключительно с позиции буддизма, ему лучше с женщинами не иметь отношений, чтобы не мучать себя их её.

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Дина Скатова (15.01.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (23.12.2013), Тао (29.12.2013), Федор Ф (23.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Думаю, если человек все рассматривает исключительно с позиции буддизма, ему лучше с женщинами не иметь отношений, чтобы не мучать себя их её.


Буддизм - суть которого, отчасти, уменьшение эгоизма, должен все упрощать. Откуда ж описываемые муки?

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Фил (23.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Буддизм - суть которого, отчасти, уменьшение эгоизма, должен все упрощать. Откуда ж описываемые муки?


Вы на традицию посмотрите. Он мечтает в оранжевом с веером ходить, а куда жена денется?

----------

Дина Скатова (15.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вы на традицию посмотрите. Он мечтает в оранжевом с веером ходить, а куда жена денется?


Ну и что? 
Я тоже мечтаю.
Только в этой жизни - это нереально.
Мечтать не вредно  :Smilie:

----------

Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Эделизи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Без кармамудры нет махамудры. Это даже не обсуждаемо.


Откуда это?  :EEK!:

----------

Ашвария (24.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (23.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы на традицию посмотрите. Он мечтает в оранжевом с веером ходить, а куда жена денется?


Ааа. Ну так бы и написал, что если вы хотите стать монахом - не женитесь... КЭП

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Ну и что? 
> Я тоже мечтаю.
> Только в этой жизни - это нереально.
> Мечтать не вредно


У нас впереди будет замечательное время - старость называется.  :Wink:  
Может и Вы с веером походите и я в белых одеждах...Внуков на ноги поставим, и - вперед!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (23.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Фил (23.12.2013), Эделизи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Без кармамудры нет махамудры. Это даже не обсуждаемо.


та ладно, монахи негодуют и смотрят на вас с укором

----------

Игорь Ю (23.12.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

> Ой, это случайная комбинация букв, в переводе означает приветствие, велкам


Надеюсь что это так :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

> Буддизм - суть которого, отчасти, уменьшение эгоизма, должен все упрощать. Откуда ж описываемые муки?


Речь не об уменьшении эгоизма. Женщину нужно выбирать по ее личным качествам и своим чувствам к ней. Есть прекрасные будущие жены и матери, отсекать их из-за того, что не буддистки, просто незрелость. А незрелому человеку лучше сначала повзрослеть, а уж потом женщину себе искать.

----------

Neroli (23.12.2013), Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Дмитрий Зэнский (24.02.2014), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Ридонлиев (03.11.2014), Фил (23.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Речь не об уменьшении эгоизма. Женщину нужно выбирать по ее личным качествам и своим чувствам к ней. Есть прекрасные будущие жены и матери, отсекать их из-за того, что не буддистки, просто незрелость. А незрелому человеку лучше сначала повзрослеть, а уж потом женщину себе искать.


Ок, Дима, поняла смысл того твоего поста. Согласна))

----------


## Дубинин

Жена- друг человека! В школе-же вроде проходили? (или не жена? или не друг?-не помню.)

----------

Игорь Ю (23.12.2013), Паня (23.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

А мне вот очень грустно почему-то видеть семьи (не только буддийские), где один из супругов (или даже оба) мечтают о монашестве, пусть даже "на потом". Я бы так не смог жить. Ну мне можно, у меня поле "традиция" не заполнено.

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Игорь Ю (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Вы на традицию посмотрите. Он мечтает в оранжевом с веером ходить, а куда жена денется?


Не сразу понял о чем речь и мне представилось нечто невообразимое ))

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Влад К (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013), Эделизи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

Что значит фраза - "Довести до монастыря?")

----------


## Буль

> буддисту нужна буддистка, иначе, если отношения не ограничиваются постелью, будет огроооомная пропасть


Да вы шооо?  :Facepalm:  А если у кого-то есть в жизни несколько больше, чем постель и буддизм? Выбросить в пропасть?  :Cool:

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (24.02.2014), Игорь Ю (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

> Не сразу понял о чем речь и мне представилось нечто невообразимое ))


Мне тоже!))) Напомнило:
«Капитан! Этого ****** в Химках видал, деревянными ******* торгует.» (с) Ширли-мырли.

----------

Иляна (23.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А мне вот очень грустно почему-то видеть семьи (не только буддийские), где один из супругов (или даже оба) мечтают о монашестве, пусть даже "на потом".


Лосев А.Ф.

----------


## Дордже

> Да вы шооо?  А если у кого-то есть в жизни несколько больше, чем постель и буддизм? Выбросить в пропасть?


ключевой момент темы "как лучше  буддисту"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Рассуждаю утилитарно. Каждый новый близкий человек, который живет постоянно рядом и разделяет с тобой быт, в твоей жизни должен появляться исключительно в том случае, если он чем-то компенсирует отнимаемое у тебя им время, а ты компенсируешь отнимаемое тобой у него. И вместе, помогая друг другу, Вы оптимизируете временные и материальные затраты на быт. Именно поэтому не надо заводить кучу детей, неоднократно менять партнеров и супругов и прочее.

Это, конечно, слишком прагматически, но я за отказ от всего лишнего. Два супруга должны разделить функции и добросовестно выполнять свою часть работы в семье. Если ты, когда живешь один - тратишь определенное количество времени на зарабатывание денег, бытовое самообслуживание и прочее - то при супруге ты должен тратить его гораздо меньше, и высвободить время для личной практики. Тогда есть смысл сожительствовать :Smilie: 

Прежде, чем жениться, желательно этот аспект тщательно проверить - не беря на себя фатальных обязательств - тоесть, попросту пару лет пожить вместе и посмотреть - как получается. Это и ЕСДЛ советует. 

Пысы.Кармамудра может быть приходящей :Smilie:  И только лишь женитьба не сделает счастливым - это аксиома.

----------

Антончик (24.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, не поделили недвижимость


Хорошая йогини попалась :Smilie: 

А у Вас достаточно имущества для подобных экспериментов? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Жена - очень дорого обходится.

----------


## Игорь Ю

Тому, кто дал пять легких обетов, вполне себе, по желанию, тому, кто дал восемь строгих обетов - исключено.

----------


## Влад К

Буддисту без жены никак...Только чтобы она была как
Вложение 15644

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.12.2013), Алексей Л (24.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Кстати, есть хорошая цитата Ницше: "женатый философ - вещь комическая". А что уж про буддиста говорить...

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Иляна (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

"Женись! Если попадется хорошая жена, станешь счастливым, а если плохая, станешь философом" 
/Сократ/

----------

Neroli (23.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (23.12.2013), Vladiimir (23.12.2013), Алик (23.12.2013), Влад К (23.12.2013), Дордже (23.12.2013), Игорь Ю (23.12.2013), Паня (23.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Тридцать шесть. О жизни с юной красавицей.

Истинно, то же самое, что жить под одной крышей с козой. И почему?

Красавица терзает сердце, пока недоступна. Глядишь на нее и думаешь — слиться с ней в любви есть высшее счастье. Идешь ради этого на сделку с судьбой и совестью, и вот она твоя. Ликуй, орк… Однако наслаждение по природе скоротечно. В первый день можно испытать его четыре раза. На второй — три. На третий — единожды или дважды. А на четвертый не захочешь вообще, и после того надоест на неделю.

И где ее красота? Выходит, она теперь красавица лишь для соседей. А говорить с ней не о чем, ибо глупа безмерно. И не надейся, что через несколько дней захочешь ее, как прежде. Не успеешь — преград теперь нет, и соблазну нет времени расцвести. Для тебя отныне это просто молодое животное, которое кормится и спит, как все скоты.

Но живет-то с тобой! Каждый день ест и гадит, и всюду наводит беспорядок, чтобы и на минуту про нее нельзя было забыть, куда ни посмотри.

А потерять — заплачешь.
при военном гадании добавить: с пида..асом же сравнивать не стану, ибо не сожительствовал никогда.
                                                                                                                                                                                           В. Пелевин "S.N.U.F.F."

----------

AlexТ (23.12.2013), Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Антончик (24.12.2013), Иляна (23.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Пема Ванчук (23.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

В, общем, жена - это не для тех, кто ищет легкой жизни... :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Алик (23.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Знаю в Питере дяденьку, правда, канает под православного. жена точно верующая. Родили почти десяток детей, получили квартиры, дотации, их приход кормит, одевает через сердобольных прихожан. Он целыми днями делает то, что считает нужным, детей они воспитали так, что они всю домашнюю работу выполняют и за малышами следят. :Smilie:  Решил все свои проблемы - был до этого стойким тунеядцем.

Если жена богатая, постоянно далеко уезжает по работе или по делам, благосклонно относится к вашему буддизму, подарила вам квартиру и дает небольшую ренту на питание-проживание - женитесь без сомнений :Smilie:  Конечно, секс тогда будет редким,  буддист изменять не должен, но зато все остальное компенсирует :Smilie: 

А вообще, Миларепа по этому поводу замечательные песни пел.

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Игорь Ю (23.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Честно говоря, я в легком ужасе от некоторых сообщений в этой теме. Люди, что с вами?

----------

Neroli (23.12.2013), Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Алик (23.12.2013), Ашвария (24.12.2013), Буль (23.12.2013), Дордже (23.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Ондрий (23.12.2013), Поляков (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Alex, это такое отрезвление мозгов, можно сказать так. Типа практику новую разрабатываем.

----------

Влад К (23.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Тридцать шесть. О жизни с юной красавицей.


Это вообще что?
Это кто автор?

----------


## Влад К

> Это вообще что?
> Это кто автор?


См. ниже.

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Честно говоря, я в легком ужасе от некоторых сообщений в этой теме. Люди, что с вами?


А надо с юмором, наверно :Smilie: 

Понятно ведь в первого поста, что если человек предается рассуждениям, а нужна ли ему жена, то........ :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

У меня один знакомый каждый раз задается этим вопросом, когда в доме у него становится слишком грязно. Но научился справляться просто - вызывает раз в месяц через фирму уборщиков на дом :Smilie: 

А другой очень хочет интима и жениться собирается каждый раз, когда какая-то девушка случайно соглашается с ним встречаться - думает, женитьбой он ее застолбит. Но девушки сбегают почти сразу....

Тут, видно, человек решил, что жена наладит его буддийскую практику.....

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Буддисту без жены никак...Только чтобы она была как
> Вложение 15644


Ну тогда самому нужно быть как Гуру Ринпоче, чего уж  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



> Тому, кто дал пять легких обетов, вполне себе, по желанию, тому, кто дал восемь строгих обетов - исключено.


Это где обеты геньена названы "легкими"?

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

> Жена- друг человека! В школе-же вроде проходили? (или не жена? или не друг?-не помню.)


Управдом

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Aion

См. Какой должна быть жена в буддизме

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013)

----------


## SlavaR

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


ну если с позиции "нужна" и "современному" )))

----------

Neroli (23.12.2013), Антончик (24.12.2013), Буль (23.12.2013), Влад К (25.12.2013), Дхармананда (24.12.2013), Игорь Ю (24.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Нико (24.12.2013), Паня (23.12.2013)

----------


## Буль

> ключевой момент темы "как лучше  буддисту"


Какого конкретно буддиста вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Алик

> Нужна ли современному буддисту жена
> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Монаху - нет, мирянину - да ). 
Любимая и любящая!

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Какого конкретно буддиста вы имеете ввиду?


который себе жену ищет

----------


## Антончик

> Короче опять. Не хочу учиться, хочу жениться.


Одно другому мешает?




> Без кармамудры нет махамудры. Это даже не обсуждаемо.


А как же дхъяновые уровни, проповеданные Буддой Шакьямуни, и всё такое?




> И где ее красота? Выходит, она теперь красавица лишь для соседей. А говорить с ней не о чем, ибо глупа безмерно.


Как я понимаю, речь не шла о том, чтобы жена обязательно должна быть глупой ))))

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Буддисту без жены никак...Только чтобы она была как
> Вложение 15644


Полностью согласен, жить с Тарой наверное каждый мечтает  :Wink: 
Rаждая женщина может стать Тарой, если захочет.

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Хорошая йогини попалась
> 
> А у Вас достаточно имущества для подобных экспериментов?
> 
> Жена - очень дорого обходится.


Та это не моя недвижимость была, это ее полляма долларов, на которые я даже и не собирался претендовать. Сам я несколько лет назад развелся и квартиру оставил жене.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Rаждая женщина может стать Тарой, если захочет.


угу)) каждая женщина может стать Тарой, если захочет жить с Алексеем Л.?

----------


## Норбу

Функций у жены достаточно! лучше поступить практичнее и разделить эти функции и под каждую найти своего человека  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Функций у жены достаточно! лучше поступить практичнее и разделить эти функции и под каждую найти своего человека


"Одна жена любит, одна одежду шьет, одна бельё стирает... И все одна? Тяжело!" - Белое солнце пустыни. )

----------

Норбу (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Полностью согласен, жить с Тарой наверное каждый мечтает


Я мечтаю о контрольном пакете акций Газпрома и о Мазерати.

----------

Neroli (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> "Одна жена любит, одна одежду шьет, одна бельё стирает... И все одна? Тяжело!" - Белое солнце пустыни. )


Стирает стиральная машина, пылесосит пылесос, посуду моет посудомоечная машина, еду готовит мультиварка...

А вот мужу и детям уделить внимание может, действительно, только женщина. :Smilie: 

п.с. я когда устану уделять внимание, говорю, что мне надо помыть полы, и меня отпускают!  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex (24.12.2013), Алик (24.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Я мечтаю о контрольном пакете акций Газпрома и о Мазерати.


Та же фигня))
В связи с чем, последнее время вспоминаю Гаргамеля из Смурфиков (своими словами):
- Я обыкновенный волшебник, с обыкновенными желаниями - всего лишь власть над всем миром. Так с какой стати такие сложности?))

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Влад К (24.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Из хорошей семьи (с традициями). Думающая о детках. Интеллектуальная.

----------


## Neroli

А любимой она не должна быть? 
А то вы как машину выбираете, с набором функций.

----------

Alex (24.12.2013), Алик (24.12.2013), Буль (24.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Та это не моя недвижимость была, это ее полляма долларов, на которые я даже и не собирался претендовать. Сам я несколько лет назад развелся и квартиру оставил жене.


Тоесть, Вы йогини не забижали, она сама забоялась с Вами дело иметь? :Smilie: 

А сколько лет вы с женой прожили?

----------


## Дмитрон

> Так чем там история с Дмитроном-то закончилась?


Жену конкретно Германн искал "Неспешный поиск супруги в Дхарме")
У меня тема про другое была. 
Не рекомендую на этом форуме даже заикаться про неспешный поиск, так как все ваши тему на этот повод участники свернут в жесточайший флуд.)))

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

Предлагаю переименовать тему в "Нужна ли жена Алексею Л."

----------

Pedma Kalzang (24.12.2013), Алик (24.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

Необходимость в жене/муже обусловлена биологическими предпосылками: проявление заботы о детенышах, появляющихся на свет недоразвитыми, вследствие чего один родитель не в состоянии полноценно их обеспечить. В современном обществе заключение брака для этой цели уже не требуется. Ответ на Ваш вопрос: современному буддисту жена не нужна.

Если же вопрос состоял в удовлетворении своих потребностей посредством сексуального партнера, то всё зависит от Ваших возможностей и умения находить альтернативные пути. По сути, данный вопрос в контексте буддизма не имеет никаких специфических особенностей и подобен любому аналогичному вопросу: а нужна ли буддисту зубная щетка/ложка/домашний питомец и т.д. и т.п. 

Зато, на мой взгляд, такой вопрос достаточно хорошо отражает глубину осознания учения Будды.

----------

SlavaR (24.12.2013), Влад К (24.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


6 парамит. В идеале буддисты, что девушки, что парни должны соблюдать это. Это исключит все негативное во взаимоотношениях. Но таких людей мало.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Буддисту жена не нужна, думаю. Только в крайне редких случаях. Если сама придет и останется.


В буддийских странах брака в христианском и мусульманском понимании нет, совместное проживание и есть брак. Брачные отношения обычно строятся на светских принципах или на до буддийских традициях. Не желательно не буддийской подруге рассказывать про буддизм, может испугаться) и не останется.

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В буддийских странах брака в христианском и мусульманском понимании нет, совместное проживание и есть брак. Брачные отношения обычно строятся на светских принципах или на до буддийских традициях. Не желательно не буддийской подруге рассказывать про буддизм, может испугаться) и не останется.


О, Дмитрон :Smilie:  Ну, и как - нашли жену? :Smilie:  Ну, или подругу?

----------


## Дмитрон

> О, Дмитрон Ну, и как - нашли жену? Ну, или подругу?


А я и не искал.)
Зачем. 
Есть девушка, к сожалению не буддистка.

----------


## Иляна

А муж? Нужен ли современной буддистке муж?
Подразумевается, что муж-буддист.

Он, наверно, будет излишне созерцателен и будет стараться жить сам по себе, полагая, что мирской суетой и делами бренными будет жена заниматься. Он же выше всего этого.

----------

Neroli (24.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (24.12.2013), Дина Скатова (15.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А муж? Нужен ли современной буддистке муж?
> Подразумевается, что муж-буддист.
> 
> Он, наверно, будет излишне созерцателен и будет стараться жить сам по себе, полагая, что мирской суетой и делами бренными будет жена заниматься. Он же выше всего этого.


Это в отдельную тему надо.)
А так по традиции буддист должен таки соблюдать 5 принципов панчашилы. Это мирские принципы. Такие водку не пьют и жену не бьют, а самое главное не изменяют).

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Алик (24.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А муж? Нужен ли современной буддистке муж?
> Подразумевается, что муж-буддист.
> 
> Он, наверно, будет излишне созерцателен и будет стараться жить сам по себе, полагая, что мирской суетой и делами бренными будет жена заниматься. Он же выше всего этого.


Я бы не отказалась, если бы мой муж стал буддистом. Иногда какие-то вещи я просто не могу ему объяснить: про осознанность, умственные загрязнения, жажду, например. То есть, объяснить то можно, а вот заставить человека следить за этим нельзя  :Frown:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Это в отдельную тему надо.)
> А так по традиции буддист должен таки соблюдать 5 принципов панчашилы. Это мирские принципы. Такие водку не пьют и жену не бьют, а самое главное не изменяют).


Ну для этого не обязательно быть буддистом.

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Алик (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну для этого не обязательно быть буддистом.


Христианские заповеди с 5 по 10 в общем сходны с панчашилой.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Христианские заповеди с 5 по 10 в общем сходны с панчашилой.


Да и христианином быть не обязательно. Что б жену не бить и не изменять, надо эту самую жену любить. А что б водку не пить, надо иметь в жизни другие интересы.

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Влад К (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Да, и христианином быть не обязательно. Что б жену не бить и не изменять, надо эту самую жену любить. А что б водку не пить, надо иметь в жизни другие интересы.


И тут надо упомянуть про явление в мирской жизни называемое "эффект замещения".
Негатив в сознании, вызванный сансарной жизнью обычно мужчины замещают разными способами или негативными (вредные привычки) или позитивными (хобби).

----------


## Фил

> И тут надо упомянуть про явление в мирской жизни называемое "эффект замещения".
> Негатив в сознании, вызванный сансарной жизнью обычно мужчины замещают разными способами или негативными (вредные привычки) или позитивными (хобби).


 Хобби - тоже вредная привычка  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Дмитрон (24.12.2013), Федор Ф (25.12.2013), Эделизи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> угу)) каждая женщина может стать Тарой, если захочет жить с Алексеем Л.?


Причем тут с Алексеем, если захочет стать Тарой, я знаю примеры таких женщин, не где-то там а лично знаю.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я мечтаю о контрольном пакете акций Газпрома и о Мазерати. 
> Вложение 15649


Зачем? Глупость какая!

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Хобби - тоже вредная привычка


Ага, и любимая работа тоже!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Хобби - тоже вредная привычка


Жене может не понравится отсутствие мужа дома, когда он уходит в свое хобби.)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Из хорошей семьи (с традициями). Думающая о детках. Интеллектуальная.


Не обязательно, но я понял ход ваших мыслей. В данном случае все-таки семья или нет но союз для кармамудры, что-ли..

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тоесть, Вы йогини не забижали, она сама забоялась с Вами дело иметь?
> 
> А сколько лет вы с женой прожили?


Ой,  Пема, до чего же вы любопытная! 
Не скажу, извините, это личное.

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Причем тут с Алексеем, если захочет стать Тарой, я знаю примеры таких женщин, не где-то там а лично знаю.


И почему вы на них не женились еще?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Жену конкретно Германн искал "Неспешный поиск супруги в Дхарме")
> У меня тема про другое была. 
> Не рекомендую на этом форуме даже заикаться про неспешный поиск, так как все ваши тему на этот повод участники свернут в жесточайший флуд.)))


Германн? Молодец! И как успехи, нашел?

флуд- вообще не то что обычно понимают под пустой болтовней, флудом можно назвать что угодно, но если это доставляет кому-то удовольствие, разве это плохо?

----------

Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Предлагаю переименовать тему в "Нужна ли жена Алексею Л."


Да ладно, это все Alex виноват, он не хотел какого-то сферического буддиста в вакууме, вот я и предложил себя если так будет удобнее.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Необходимость в жене/муже обусловлена биологическими предпосылками: проявление заботы о детенышах, появляющихся на свет недоразвитыми, вследствие чего один родитель не в состоянии полноценно их обеспечить. В современном обществе заключение брака для этой цели уже не требуется. Ответ на Ваш вопрос: современному буддисту жена не нужна.
> 
> Если же вопрос состоял в удовлетворении своих потребностей посредством сексуального партнера, то всё зависит от Ваших возможностей и умения находить альтернативные пути. По сути, данный вопрос в контексте буддизма не имеет никаких специфических особенностей и подобен любому аналогичному вопросу: а нужна ли буддисту зубная щетка/ложка/домашний питомец и т.д. и т.п. 
> 
> Зато, на мой взгляд, такой вопрос достаточно хорошо отражает глубину осознания учения Будды.


Если рассматривать все с точки зрения дети-секс то да. Дело в том что я знаю несколько буддистских пар, практикуют вместе, у них интерес какой-то общий и это не совсем то же что друг

----------


## Алексей Л

> 6 парамит. В идеале буддисты, что девушки, что парни должны соблюдать это. Это исключит все негативное во взаимоотношениях. Но таких людей мало.


Вот и я о том же, если представить что есть такие отношения, это скорее во благо что во вред?

----------


## Алексей Л

> А муж? Нужен ли современной буддистке муж?
> Подразумевается, что муж-буддист.
> 
> Он, наверно, будет излишне созерцателен и будет стараться жить сам по себе, полагая, что мирской суетой и делами бренными будет жена заниматься. Он же выше всего этого.


А если по-другому задать вопрос, какой нужен?

----------


## Forsh

Жениться для буддиста это как бы реализовать благо в.ж.с. для конкретно выбранного человека. И если вы выбрали, но не сделали человека счастливым, то грош цена вам как буддисту. На это придется положить всю жизнь. А буддистка жена или нет не имеет принципиального значения.

----------

Алик (24.12.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

> Да ладно, это все Alex виноват, он не хотел какого-то сферического буддиста в вакууме, вот я и предложил себя если так будет удобнее.


Правильно не хотел.Это индивидуальный вопрос.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вот и я о том же, если представить что есть такие отношения, это скорее во благо что во вред?


Вы же из Дзогчен, съездите на ретрит Дзогчена, может найдете там буддистку, их там не мало.
Потом расскажите во вред или во благо.)

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> И почему вы на них не женились еще?


Они уже живут с партнерами, да и вообще мне такое в голову не приходило до недванего времени

----------


## Alex

Так. Вот еще что, друзья. В подходе "жена должна быть такой-то, такой-то, такой-то и, желательно, вот еще такой-то (к мужу это тоже симметрично относится), и тогда будет все ОК, можно брать", содержится *очень* серьезная ошибка, и дело не только в "вы что, корову на рынке выбираете?" - тут глубже.

Смотрите. Когда мы покупаем пароварку (или бульдозер, или джинсы, или еще что), то предполагается, что технические характеристики нашей покупки будут более-менее одинаковые на протяжении всего срока эксплуатации. А если какой узел или деталт сломается - поменяем. А если девайс совсем придет в негодность - отнесем на помойку (он все равно не живой), купим новее и лучше. Или даже просто купим новее и лучше, не дожидаясь поломки. Нам ведь эта штука нужна чисто в утилитарных целях: работает как надо - ОК.

А человек - это открытая, незамкнутая система. Человеку свойственно меняться; причем он меняется и в зависимости от того, как мы на него сами влияем (я не говорю про попытки "переделать" супруга/у - из этого, как правило, ничего хорошего не выходит; но люди, живущие вместе, так или иначе влияют друг на друга, что-то друг у друга перенимают и даже внешне становятся похожи). Конечно, если речь идет о крайностях (например, если человек наркоман или патологический лжец), не стоит ждать, что "все изменится" - скорее всего, нет.

Но есть такой фактор, о котором почему-то в этой теме очень мало упоминали. Это любовь. Вот да. Если любишь другого человека, то, с одной стороны, думаешь не только (и даже не столько) о том, насколько он/она тебе полезен и в чем, а о том, что ты сам можешь дать. А, с другой стороны, принимаешь человека таким, какой он есть, в том числе уставшим, неинтересным, скучным... И даже с ПМС. Вот тогда как-то все оно сглаживается и получается. А если нет этого фактора - да хоть весь исподбирайся по каким хочешь критериям - ни-че-го не будет. Будет одиночество вдвоем. Хотите такое? Я никому не пожелал бы.

Тут, конечно, нужна немалая мудрость. Кто ж спорит. И труд нужен. И много чего еще. Но... А хотя нет. Я больше ничего не скажу: тем, кто понимают, о чем я, и этого достаточно. А кто еще ищет спутника жизни, как HR... Не надо. Серьезно, притормозите пока.

Да, я Капитан Очевидность, я знаю.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (16.01.2014), Lion Miller (26.12.2013), Neroli (24.12.2013), SlavaR (24.12.2013), Антончик (25.12.2013), Богдан Б (25.12.2013), Иляна (24.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Норбу (24.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Жениться для буддиста это как бы реализовать благо в.ж.с. для конкретно выбранного человека. И если вы выбрали, но не сделали человека счастливым, то грош цена вам как буддисту. На это придется положить всю жизнь. А буддистка жена или нет не имеет принципиального значения.


Так хорошо начали... я уже было хотел сказать вот: этот человек понял мою мысль!
Все же должна быть буддисткой, с правильным пониманием, иначе ничего хорошего не выйдет

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ой,  Пема, до чего же вы любопытная! 
> Не скажу, извините, это личное.


Я не любопытная. Если Вы продержались в браке лет 10, то тогда этот разговор уже не такой утопический :Smilie:  

Тогда понятно, что привычней жить вдвоем. Бывает потребность заботиться о ком-то. Для начала найдите себе девушку. Через интернет можно вообще кандидаток-буддисток найти. Это менее стремно, чем приставать на лекциях к кому-то. Наберите штук 15 кандидаток и устройте смотр. :Smilie:  Но учтите, что все хорошие девушки, как правило, разобраны :Smilie: 

Может, есть смысл найти какую-то хорошую женщину с ребенком? Вы ей поможете, а она Вам?

Конечно, это все гипотезы. Партнер приходит сам кармически. Надо, конечно, не мешать этому, но и не слишком заботиться об этом. 

Когда человеку слишком трудно одному - лучше всего пойти волонтером помогать другим.

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы же из Дзогчен, съездите на ретрит Дзогчена, может найдете там буддистку, их там не мало.
> Потом расскажите во вред или во благо.)


Езжу. На данный момент вариантов нет

----------


## Forsh

Сделать счастливой свою домашнюю собаку, это по-буддийски, а жену тем более.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (16.01.2014), Алексей Л (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Сделать счастливой свою домашнюю собаку, это по-буддийски, а жену тем более.


Если человек не в состоянии сделать счастливым самого себя, то не сможет ни собаку, ни тем более жену.

----------

Alex (24.12.2013), Lena Pinchevskaya (16.01.2014), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> ... И даже с ПМС.


... и даже с БГМ?))

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

> ... и даже с БГМ?))


А если он сам с БГМ?))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А если он сам с БГМ?))


Так не должно быть)))

Помнишь "трое из простоквашино"?
- Если бы мы с ума сошли, то не оба сразу. С ума поодиночке сходят. Это только гриппом все вместе болеют.

----------


## Alex

Тогда можно по очереди: ПМС-БГМ.

----------

Neroli (24.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Но есть такой фактор, о котором почему-то в этой теме очень мало упоминали. Это любовь. Вот да. Если любишь другого человека, то, с одной стороны, думаешь не только (и даже не столько) о том, насколько он/она тебе полезен и в чем, а о том, что ты сам можешь дать. А, с другой стороны, принимаешь человека таким, какой он есть, в том числе уставшим, неинтересным, скучным... И даже с ПМС. Вот тогда как-то все оно сглаживается и получается. А если нет этого фактора - да хоть весь исподбирайся по каким хочешь критериям - ни-че-го не будет. Будет одиночество вдвоем. Хотите такое? Я никому не пожелал бы.
> 
> Тут, конечно, нужна немалая мудрость. Кто ж спорит. И труд нужен. И много чего еще. Но... А хотя нет. Я больше ничего не скажу: тем, кто понимают, о чем я, и этого достаточно. А кто еще ищет спутника жизни, как HR... Не надо. Серьезно, притормозите пока.
> 
> Да, я Капитан Очевидность, я знаю.


Любовь- это все-таки сильные эмоции, она чувственна, слепа, безумна. Для буддиста у которого эмоции успокоены и чувства под контролем сознания, я даже не знаю применимо ли понятие любовь-морковь. Вот вы, капитан Очевидность, верите что есть любовь, значит это любить кого-то и не любить всех. А настоящий буддист любит всех и не делает разницы, любит в смысле испытывает сострадание ко всем жс и желает им счастья. Поэтому такой с позиции любви говорить о любви не имеет смысла. Буддист или практикует или отдается чувствам, поэтому согласен что нужна мудрость и труд..

----------


## Дордже

Alex, так тут сферические возможности обсуждают, понятно, что человек это не мультиварка, чтобы его по функциям выбирать. Но согласитесь, что любой мужик хочет красивую, умную и порядочную. Это как базовая комплектация в авто, без которой все остальные опции бесполезны  И если у мужчины есть выбор, то именно по таким критериям он будет отбирать.

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Любовь- это все-таки сильные эмоции, она чувственна, слепа, безумна. Для буддиста у которого эмоции успокоены и чувства под контролем сознания, я даже не знаю применимо ли понятие любовь-морковь. Вот вы, капитан Очевидность, верите что есть любовь, значит это любить кого-то и не любить всех. А настоящий буддист любит всех и не делает разницы, любит в смысле испытывает сострадание ко всем жс и желает им счастья. Поэтому такой с позиции любви говорить о любви не имеет смысла. Буддист или практикует или отдается чувствам, поэтому согласен что нужна мудрость и труд..


Вай, вай, сферический буддист в вакууме со сферическим же состраданием)) Да никого он не любит, ваш буддист... Одни слова.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (24.12.2013), Тао (29.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Любовь- это все-таки сильные эмоции, она чувственна, слепа, безумна. Для буддиста у которого эмоции успокоены и чувства под контролем сознания, я даже не знаю применимо ли понятие любовь-морковь.


А Alex вообще-то не про любовь-морковь писал, а про ту самую любовь, которая пожелание счастья. Вполне можно, и даже нужно, любить жену и при этом любить всех. Потому что когда любишь кого-нибудь, то любить всех гораздо проще, чем когда никого не любишь.

----------

Neroli (24.12.2013), Антончик (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А Alex вообще-то не про любовь-морковь писал, а про ту самую любовь, которая пожелание счастья. Вполне можно, и даже нужно, любить жену и при этом любить всех. Потому что когда любишь кого-нибудь, то любить всех гораздо проще, чем когда никого не любишь.


Я всегда удивлялась людям, рассуждающим о глобальном сострадании, и при этом не способным потратить немного своего времени на конкретного, живого человека.

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Федор Ф (25.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Езжу. На данный момент вариантов нет


Вообще странное явление. Когда ищешь буддистку, они не находятся, а находятся христианки и мусульманки, имеется ввиду из их традиций.)))

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Можно, я скажу, что на самом деле думаю? Вам, Алексей, для начала нужно повзрослеть (я имею в виду не количество прожитых лет). И, скорее всего, набить множество шишек. И, что грустно, не только себе.

----------

Neroli (24.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Норбу (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Но согласитесь, что любой мужик хочет красивую, умную и порядочную. Это как базовая комплектация в авто, без которой все остальные опции бесполезны  И если у мужчины есть выбор, то именно по таким критериям он будет отбирать.


Не соглашусь. Умную хотят не все )))

----------

Neroli (24.12.2013), Иляна (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не соглашусь. Умную хотят не все )))


... это точно))

----------

Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

И ещё молодость нужна, чем старше, том меньше желания жить постоянно с кем-то, только встречаться. А потом даже встречаться не нать- ура))) Так-что желание женитьбы- это временная опасность- не заболел в молодости- потом риск меньше))

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Но учтите, что все хорошие девушки, как правило, разобраны


То есть остались одни оторвы  :Big Grin:  А новых поступлений не ждать?




> Может, есть смысл найти какую-то хорошую женщину с ребенком? Вы ей поможете, а она Вам?


Та вы не поняли, семья буддисту нужна как духовный союз а не дети-секс, иначе это пустая трата времени.




> Конечно, это все гипотезы. Партнер приходит сам кармически. Надо, конечно, не мешать этому, но и не слишком заботиться об этом. 
> 
> Когда человеку слишком трудно одному - лучше всего пойти волонтером помогать другим.


Куда кто приходит кармически? Вот сиди себе дома, и однажды постучит в дверь Она, потому что карма такая...

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> И ещё молодость нужна, чем старше, том меньше желания жить постоянно с кем-то, только встречаться. А потом даже встречаться не нать- ура))) Так-что желание женитьбы- это временная опасность- не заболел в молодости- потом риск меньше))


Ну-ну)) Влюбитесь - мигом женитесь (шоб не увели), на золотую цепь посадите и только и будете повторять: "Моя прелесть!"))

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вай, вай, сферический буддист в вакууме со сферическим же состраданием)) Да никого он не любит, ваш буддист... Одни слова.


Ну не знаю, по мне так чувственная любовь это лишь иллюзия, помнится есть притча о настоящей любви про Будду и куртизанку, вы читали? или как всегда

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А Alex вообще-то не про любовь-морковь писал, а про ту самую любовь, которая пожелание счастья. Вполне можно, и даже нужно, любить жену и при этом любить всех. Потому что когда любишь кого-нибудь, то любить всех гораздо проще, чем когда никого не любишь.


Ну хорошо если так, хотя мне кажется что вы выдаете вашеправильное понимание за Алекса, не важно, рад за Вас!

----------


## Дордже

> Не соглашусь. Умную хотят не все )))


зависит от интеллекта мужчины)

----------

Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Можно, я скажу, что на самом деле думаю? Вам, Алексей, для начала нужно повзрослеть (я имею в виду не количество прожитых лет). И, скорее всего, набить множество шишек. И, что грустно, не только себе.


Спасибо что поделились своей точкой зрения, надеюсь сами Вы хоть для себя решили что такое значит повзрослеть и дождались таки этого, ну или дожидаетесь, удачи!

----------


## Neroli

> Ну не знаю, по мне так чувственная любовь это лишь иллюзия, помнится есть притча о настоящей любви про Будду и куртизанку, вы читали? или как всегда


Как всегда))

Т.е. вы считаете настоящей любовь, которая позволяет старушку с телом покрытым язвами, отнести в больничку? И все что ли? Вся любовь? А жениться на такой?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну-ну)) Влюбитесь - мигом женитесь (шоб не увели), на золотую цепь посадите и только и будете повторять: "Моя прелесть!"))

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Алик (24.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ага, и любимая работа тоже!





> Жене может не понравится отсутствие мужа дома, когда он уходит в свое хобби.)


Посудите сами.
Хобби - это бесполезное занятие, которое не дает ничего (кроме "удовольствия")
Это та же самая страсть.
Алкоголизм и наркомания приносят удовольствие, но хобби - не считаются (хотя...)
А вот собирать марки - хобби.

Ну как может быть время на хобби?
Время на хобби есть, если есть безделье, если делать больше нечего.
Значит хобби есть только у бездельников.

На практику времени нет, а тут хобби какое то выдумали!  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Как всегда))
> 
> Т.е. вы считаете настоящей любовь, которая позволяет старушку с телом покрытым язвами, отнести в больничку? И все что ли? Вся любовь? А женится на такой?


она же вроде стала буддисткой и исцелилась, нет? И Будда не обещал на ней женится, там про любовь вообще.

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не соглашусь. Умную хотят не все )))

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Антончик (25.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> что любой мужик хочет красивую, умную и порядочную.


Красивая - субъективно. Кому - красивая, а кому - ужас-ужас.
Убираем.

----------

Алик (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну-ну)) Влюбитесь - мигом женитесь (шоб не увели), на золотую цепь посадите и только и будете повторять: "Моя прелесть!"))


Вот и я о том же, эта вся любовь слепа и безумна, и не постоянна, поэтому как скоро безумие проходит- все распадается

----------


## Дубинин

> Я всегда удивлялась людям, рассуждающим о глобальном сострадании, и при этом не способным потратить немного своего времени на конкретного, живого человека.

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Антончик (25.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Красивая - субъективно. Кому - красивая, а кому - ужас-ужас.
> Убираем.


Умная- тоже субъективно

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Норбу

> Вот и я о том же, эта вся любовь слепа и безумна, и не постоянна, поэтому как скоро безумие проходит- все распадается


То что что-то проходит, не значит что этим нельзя наслаждаться и получать пользу  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (24.12.2013), Антончик (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> она же вроде стала буддисткой и исцелилась, нет? И Будда не обещал на ней женится, там про любовь вообще.


Причем тут Будда? У него другие цели, он не спрашивал ни у кого нужна ли ему жена, в отличие от вас.
Вот я вас и спрашиваю, если вы считаете чувственную любовь - фигней, а только вышеописанную настоящей, почему бы вам не женится на старой, больной бывшей куртизанке? Почему вы не хотите себе такой любви?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Сложность в том, что тяжело найти жену, которая была бы поддержкой и опорой на пути


Я прям вспомнил мамочку свою  :Smilie:  она меня всегда утешала и слезы подтирала, когда я гвозди в розетку засовывал.  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013), Эделизи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Красивая - субъективно. Кому - красивая, а кому - ужас-ужас.
> Убираем.


Меган Фокс это субъективно?)

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Меган Фокс это субъективно?)


Это фуу! Моментальный приступ импотенции. Так себе тётка- тока с большой голодухи.

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013), Влад К (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Посудите сами.
> Хобби - это бесполезное занятие, которое не дает ничего (кроме "удовольствия")
> Это та же самая страсть.
> Алкоголизм и наркомания приносят удовольствие, но хобби - не считаются (хотя...)
> А вот собирать марки - хобби.
> 
> Ну как может быть время на хобби?
> Время на хобби есть, если есть безделье, если делать больше нечего.
> Значит хобби есть только у бездельников.
> ...


С чего?
С того что есть "эффект замещения". И это неизбежно, с точки зрения мирской жизни. Вероятно Вы сместили этот эффект в сторону медитаций.
А тут жена не буддистка.) Которой не нравится, что от нее отвлеклись, в свое хобби.

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Меган Фокс это субъективно?)


Вы попали в точку. 
Абсолютно не нравится.

А вот Вам
Фрея Беха Эриксен
(удивлюсь, если кому-то понравится  :Smilie:  )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вы попали в точку. 
> Абсолютно не нравится.
> 
> А вот Вам
> Фрея Беха Эриксен


Ну и вкус у Вас. Сорри.
Ли Бинбин форэва)

----------

Пема Ванчук (25.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы попали в точку. 
> Абсолютно не нравится.
> 
> А вот Вам
> Фрея Беха Эриксен
> (удивлюсь, если кому-то понравится  )


Нормально (надоест тока быстро))

----------


## Фил

> Ну и вкус у Вас. Сорри.
> Ли Бинбин форэва)


 Ну вот и выработали "стандарт красоты"  :Smilie:  Бугага  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Нормально (надоест тока быстро))


Откуда Вы знаете?
Вы что, с ней знакомы?

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ну вот и выработали "стандарт красоты"  Бугага


Это все Мару.)))

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> С чего?
> С того что есть "эффект замещения". И это неизбежно, с точки зрения мирской жизни. Вероятно Вы сместили этот эффект в сторону медитаций.
> А тут жена не буддистка.) Которой не нравится, что от нее отвлеклись, в свое хобби.


Медитация - это не хобби.
Это - пахота  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Откуда Вы знаете?
> Вы что, с ней знакомы?


Я с собой знаком. Надоест-то мне)))

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Норбу (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Медитация - это не хобби.
> Это - пахота


С точки зрения жены не буддистки?)

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Это фуу! Моментальный приступ импотенции. Так себе тётка- тока с большой голодухи.


А мне нравится - симпотишная же тетка)

----------


## Дордже

> Это фуу! Моментальный приступ импотенции. Так себе тётка- тока с большой голодухи.


бедная Фокс упала бы с каблуков, а кто по вашему?)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Хороший у мужчин здесь вкус (Памеллу Андерсон никто не назвал)! :Kiss:

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> бедная Фокс упала бы с каблуков, а кто по вашему?)


Это думать надо- одноразово или не часто- так хоть и 47 мне, но ещё многие..., а так- что-бы цепляла на долго- это искать надо...

----------


## Фил

> Хороший у мужчин здесь вкус (Памеллу Андерсон никто не назвал)!


Был бы человек хороший.

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Нужна ли современному буддисту Меган Фокс?  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Дордже (24.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Был бы человек хороший.


Ну, эт само собой (хорошему человеку и грудь 5-го размера не помеха)!

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Дордже (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это думать надо- одноразово или не часто- так хоть и 47 мне, но ещё многие..., а так- что-бы цепляла на долго- это искать надо...


Но вы то саму Меган Фокс безусловно зацепили бы надолго, даже наверное навсегда, аха))

----------


## Дубинин

> Но вы то саму Меган Фокс безусловно зацепили бы надолго, даже наверное навсегда, аха))


Да всяко бывало- жизнь длинная и меганы и фоксы бывали, и содержать предлагали (меня разумеется)))

----------


## Фил

> Ну, эт само собой (хорошему человеку и грудь 5-го размера не помеха)!


Можно смириться.

----------

Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Мира Смирнова :"Ну, эт само собой (хорошему человеку и грудь 5-го размера не помеха)!"




> Можно смириться.


Пустота пустоты.

----------


## Neroli

> Да всяко бывало- жизнь длинная и меганы и фоксы бывали, и содержать предлагали (меня разумеется)))


И что, ни одна не зацепила?

----------


## Дубинин

> И что, ни одна не зацепила?

----------

Ittosai (24.12.2013), Neroli (24.12.2013), Аньезка (25.12.2013), Дордже (24.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Мяснов (24.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Хороший у мужчин здесь вкус (Памеллу Андерсон никто не назвал)!


Пем уже не торт, сейчас Саша Грей в тренде, но то уже другие фантазии)

----------


## Neroli

А вот современному Дубинину жена не нужна. Вычеркиваем))

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Пем уже не торт, сейчас Саша Грей в тренде, но то уже другие фантазии)


Какие все-таки озабоченные на БФ буддисты))

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> А вот современному Дубинину жена не нужна. Вычеркиваем))


Правильно!

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013)

----------


## Дордже

> Какие все-таки озабоченные на БФ буддисты))


Хочется вперед фразы поставить, урра ))

----------

Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli



----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.12.2013), Дубинин (24.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Паня (24.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Какие все-таки озабоченные на БФ буддисты))



Ага, на сидхи любую тему сведут ))

----------

Алик (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Ага, на сидхи любую тему сведут ))


Угу, а забанят как обычно Алекса))

----------


## Дубинин

> Ага, на сидхи любую тему сведут ))


Да нужны нам эти сиддхи, ))

----------

Влад К (24.12.2013), Дордже (24.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Угу, а забанят как обычно Алекса))


Не, такого больше не случится (слишком большой резонанс)

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, такого больше не случится (слишком большой резонанс)


Мира, не надо так серьезно к этому относится. Прям совсем))

----------

Alex (24.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Езжу. На данный момент вариантов нет


Это как мы с компанией девушек на каком-то ретрите обсуждали: блин, столько интересных девушек и женщин, а мужчины все как минимум, странные  :Big Grin: 
Дело в Вас.

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Алик (24.12.2013), Дмитрон (24.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Мира, не надо так серьезно к этому относится. Прям совсем))


Ну, вдруг, когда кого-то банят кто-то сильно страдает? Я ж за всех переживаю!

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, вдруг, когда кого-то банят кто-то сильно страдает? Я ж за всех переживаю!


Если кто-то сильно страдает от бана, то он и без бана сильно страдает. Дукха такая дукха.  :Frown:

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Дубинин (24.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Это как мы с компанией девушек на каком-то ретрите обсуждали: блин, столько интересных девушек и женщин, а мужчины все как минимум, странные 
> Дело в Вас.


 :Cry: 
"И нельзя рябине
К дубу перебраться"  :Cry:

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Дордже (24.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Паня (25.12.2013), Эделизи (24.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

> Угу, а забанят как обычно Алекса


Не забанят. Теперь-то уже зачем?

----------


## Neroli

> Не забанят. Теперь-то уже зачем?


Путь наименьшего сопротивления))

----------


## Иляна

> Не забанят. Теперь-то уже зачем?


Бей своих, чтоб чужие боялись. За этим.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Алексей Л. Я вот утром сидела и долго думала - а не нужна ли мне вилла в Каннах и собственная яхта. Пришла к выводу, что, может, и нужна, но тройки миллионов евров у меня в этой жизни не появится на них.

Зачем тратить время на бесплодные размышления. Практикой надо заняться как следует. Может, начать нарабатывать равностность и обратить, например, на таких девушек:







Их всегда много вокруг - свободных, полных любви, способных принести счастье. Я не прикалываюсь. Вероятно, Вы только на определенных девушек смотрите. Просто раздвиньте пределы поиска. :Smilie: 

А вообще, хороший практик буддизма может ужиться с кем угодно. Просто часто не считает нужным с кем-то жить.

----------

Алик (24.12.2013), Влад К (24.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

Иногда люди всю жизнь ищут свою половинку по всему свету и найти не могут, а иногда в деревне на десять дворов умудряются жениться по любви и прожить всю жизнь душа в душу.) 
 Где-то читал, что даже самцы мух ухаживают за своими самками. А самки, так думаю, могут отвергнуть ухаживания несимпатичных мухов.
Куда уж нам перебороть природу  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Влад К (24.12.2013), Иляна (24.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (24.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Зачем? Глупость какая!


А Вы собрались Тару пельменями из Петерочки кормить, да на девятке с ветерком по городу катать? 
Мой вариант хорош со всех сторон  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алик

> Алексей Л. Я вот утром сидела и долго думала - а не нужна ли мне вилла в Каннах и собственная яхта. Пришла к выводу, что, может, и нужна, но тройки миллионов евров у меня в этой жизни не появится на них.
> 
> Зачем тратить время на бесплодные размышления. Практикой надо заняться как следует. Может, начать нарабатывать равностность и обратить, например, на таких девушек:


По-моему в Бирме раньше считалось, что чем женщина толще, тем она красивее, да и на Руси в недалеком прошлом девушки, которых может ветром сдуть, не были эталоном красоты :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По-моему в Бирме раньше считалось, что чем женщина толще, тем она красивее, да и на Руси в недалеком прошлом девушки, которых может ветром сдуть, не были эталоном красоты


Стереотип красоты постоянно меняется. И ко всему привыкаешь. Красота - это совокупность качеств.  

Прожить с кем-то долго - это ежедневный труд, особенно по перевоспитанию самого себя. Но если не готов себя вообще менять и учиться вообще перестроить отношения с окружающими в сторону доброты, нравственности и взаимопомощи, то лучше не соваться в создание семьи. Надо наработать самому качества ДО БРАКА.

----------


## Антончик

> Но учтите, что все хорошие девушки, как правило, разобраны


Пока их не разобрали они не были хорошими или они с рождения разобраны? Возможна ли такая ситуация, чтобы девушка была хорошей и при это её ещё не успели разобрать?

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Любовь- это все-таки сильные эмоции, она чувственна, слепа, безумна. Для буддиста у которого эмоции успокоены и чувства под контролем сознания, я даже не знаю применимо ли понятие любовь-морковь. Вот вы, капитан Очевидность, верите что есть любовь, значит это любить кого-то и не любить всех. А настоящий буддист любит всех и не делает разницы, любит в смысле испытывает сострадание ко всем жс и желает им счастья. Поэтому такой с позиции любви говорить о любви не имеет смысла. Буддист или практикует или отдается чувствам, поэтому согласен что нужна мудрость и труд..


Ну вот например погу сказать за себя. Я пытаюсь ко всем существам испытваать любовь и всё такое, желать им счастья.
Но я смотрю на девушек многих и не хочу с ними ничего иметь общего. Ну тело какое-то ноги там, кожа, ничем не интереснее другого живого существа. Иногда бывают которые вызывают секусуальное желание. Иногда бывает, такие с котороыми есть общие интересы какие-то и можно по этим интересам совместно что-то делать.
А может быть аткая девушка, с которой просто приятно быть вместе, с которой и интересно общаться, и есть общие темы которыми можно заниматься.
И это ещё не всё. И в отличие от всех остальных понимаешь что именно эту девушку я бы мог и терпеть в её негативных психологических состояниях, капризах, несмотря на недостатки какие-то и т.д. То есть эти недостатки не критичны а эти достоинства как раз то о чём я мечтал. Что я бы с ней всю жизнь вместе провёл. И что после оргазма мне всё равно с ней приятно и интересно быть вместе и не нужно "терпеть всю эту фигню ради секса". И много взаимопонимания.
И ещё когда смотришь на неё или на её фото - то первая мысль которая возникает, это "это моя жена, вот с ней я бы прожил эту жизнь, и больше никто не нужен".
Её хочу целовать а других не хочу.

Одна проблема. Эта девушка может вообще не испытывать по отношению ко мне ничего подобного. Вот и всё. ))))))
Тут вопрос "нужна ли жена буддисту" уже неактуален.

При том что нет "слепой страсти", омрачённого сексуального желания в стиле "лишь бы в кого-нибудь кончить" и всего такого.

С другой стороны может быть другая девушка, которая хочет заниматься сексом, но которую я так не воспринимаю как описывал про предыдущую, и которая не очень интересна.
Вот и вопрос, нужна ли жена, нужно ли вообще на это всё время тратить? Иллюзия сплошная, майя, замануха ожиданий и желаний. Интересные картинки в уме, которые предлагают счастье и радость, но которые по факту не существуют, а по факту существует нечто другое. И нужно ли бегать в поисках реализации картинки из ума или нет - тоже вопрос открытый. Так можно всю жизнь пробегать, и ничего не добиться, а только время и усилия зря протратить. Уж лучше заниматься чем-то полезным и добрым, и накопить благую карму, тогда в следующей жизни всё само собой может будет как нужно в результате кармы.

В общем всё это вопрос открытый и зависит от обстоятельств.

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Alex, так тут сферические возможности обсуждают, понятно, что человек это не мультиварка, чтобы его по функциям выбирать. Но согласитесь, что любой мужик хочет красивую, умную и порядочную. Это как базовая комплектация в авто, без которой все остальные опции бесполезны  И если у мужчины есть выбор, то именно по таким критериям он будет отбирать.


Так у женщины тоже базовые требования могут быть без которых никакие личностные качества и прочее не важны.
Много денег и умение "флиртовать"/говорить комплименты/пудрить мозг/подкатывать.

После этого уже может смотреть на остальное или даже не смотреть. А если это не дотягивает, то о тебе будут думать как о "хорошем человеке". )))))

Поэтому на вопрос "нужен ли буддистке муж" можно ответить: "если он богатый и феерично ухаживает то нужен". )))

----------


## Антончик

> Не соглашусь. Умную хотят не все )))


Я хочу. С неумной уныло. Терпеть ради секса унылую и бессмысленную жену - вдвойне уныло. Взаимный онанизм получается какой-то. Два человека мастурбируют за счёт тел друг друга. Может лучше не терпеть а самому подрочить уж тогда уж... ))))))

----------

Alex (25.12.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Ну-ну)) Влюбитесь - мигом женитесь (шоб не увели), на золотую цепь посадите и только и будете повторять: "Моя прелесть!"))
> 
> Вложение 15652


Так жену на которой женится официально разве не могут увести в отличие от незарегистрированной? Или мы на конкурента в суд подадим иск о краже? ))))))))
В чём принципиальная разница?

----------


## Влад К

Истинно так...

----------


## Антончик

> Посудите сами.
> Хобби - это бесполезное занятие, которое не дает ничего (кроме "удовольствия")
> Это та же самая страсть.
> Алкоголизм и наркомания приносят удовольствие, но хобби - не считаются (хотя...)
> А вот собирать марки - хобби.
> 
> Ну как может быть время на хобби?
> Время на хобби есть, если есть безделье, если делать больше нечего.
> Значит хобби есть только у бездельников.
> ...


Ну так позанимался обби, отдохнул, пришёл в благостное расположение духа - а там и медитировать лучше в таком состоянии.
У меня вот не получается в состояни стресса или усталости медитировать. нужно сначала привести себя в порядок.

Да и хобби могут быть полезными, например _"у нас с друзьями традиция, каждое лето мы на выходных собираемся и едем на природу и проводим там акции по очистке лесов от мусора"_... и т.д.

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Это как мы с компанией девушек на каком-то ретрите обсуждали: блин, столько интересных девушек и женщин, а мужчины все как минимум, странные 
> Дело в Вас.


Буддисты они все "странные", хотя бы потому что буддисты, или потому что стремятся не следовать мисрким дхармам, или потому что... (визуализируют себя в виде всяких странных образов) и так далее

----------


## Aion

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Современные буддисты (как и все остальные люди) разные бывают. В связи с чем, если известны время и место рождения потенциальных партнёров, можно конкретно ответить на вопрос о их совместимости, построив синастрическую карту.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Причем тут Будда? У него другие цели, он не спрашивал ни у кого нужна ли ему жена, в отличие от вас.
> Вот я вас и спрашиваю, если вы считаете чувственную любовь - фигней, а только вышеописанную настоящей, почему бы вам не женится на старой, больной бывшей куртизанке? Почему вы не хотите себе такой любви?


Потому что найти старую больную куртизанку не самоцель, и я не ищу такой любви я же уже писал что это все мирское.
И вообще Будда был реализованным, а если буддист еще не реализован то зачем ему лишние проблемы?
Если и нужна жена, то та которая способствует практике. Как она выглядит -дело второстепенное, хотя на старую боюсь даже эрекции не будет.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Так у женщины тоже базовые требования могут быть без которых никакие личностные качества и прочее не важны.
> Много денег и умение "флиртовать"/говорить комплименты/пудрить мозг/подкатывать.
> 
> После этого уже может смотреть на остальное или даже не смотреть. А если это не дотягивает, то о тебе будут думать как о "хорошем человеке". )))))
> 
> Поэтому на вопрос "нужен ли буддистке муж" можно ответить: "если он богатый и феерично ухаживает то нужен". )))



А у меня были базовые требования, без которых никакие деньги и внимание ко мне не важны))) Это: *умный и добрый*.

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы попали в точку. 
> Абсолютно не нравится.
> 
> А вот Вам
> Фрея Беха Эриксен
> (удивлюсь, если кому-то понравится  )


Да нормальные симпатичные девушки обе, по крайней мере физически.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Так жену на которой женится официально разве не могут увести в отличие от незарегистрированной? Или мы на конкурента в суд подадим иск о краже? ))))))))
> В чём принципиальная разница?


Да нет никакой принципиальной разницы, я с Вами согласна. Жить вместе не заставят (хоть с мужем, хоть не с мужем). Просто, логика бывает иногда такая: "Ты теперь моя жена, и ты должна..." (а когда женой не была, выходит, и не должна))). Ну, ерунда, конечно, но некоторые по этой причине регистрируются.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это как мы с компанией девушек на каком-то ретрите обсуждали: блин, столько интересных девушек и женщин, а мужчины все как минимум, странные 
> Дело в Вас.


Так я же не отрицаю что есть интересные, я даже лично знаю не то что интересных а реализованных. Но у них уже есть партнеры.
Ага, валите все на меня!

----------

Фил (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> А у меня были базовые требования, без которых никакие деньги и внимание ко мне не важны))) Это: *умный и добрый*.


Как раз самые основные требования))) Умный - значит денег сможет заработать, добрый - значит будет делиться)))

----------

Алик (25.12.2013), Иляна (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Паня (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей Л. Я вот утром сидела и долго думала - а не нужна ли мне вилла в Каннах и собственная яхта. Пришла к выводу, что, может, и нужна, но тройки миллионов евров у меня в этой жизни не появится на них.
> 
> Зачем тратить время на бесплодные размышления. Практикой надо заняться как следует. Может, начать нарабатывать равностность и обратить, например, на таких девушек:
> 
> Вложение 15661
> 
> Вложение 15662
> 
> Вложение 15663
> ...


Да ладно, у меня нет высоких стандартов, и Меган и Фрея имеют шансы на успех  :Smilie: 

Согласен с последним предложением, в точку!

----------


## Влад К

> Вложение 15662


Эти две девоньки весьма неплохи кстати. На мой взгляд)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А Вы собрались Тару пельменями из Петерочки кормить, да на девятке с ветерком по городу катать? 
> Мой вариант хорош со всех сторон


Если бы бедствовал то да. Какая разница-то для просветленной что есть и на чем ездить.

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Фил (25.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Но я смотрю на девушек многих и не хочу с ними ничего иметь общего.


Ну вот и я о том же, блеск Памел, Меган и прочих кисуль меня нисколько не впечатляет.
Ну а что вы в них ищите-то?

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Как раз самые основные требования))) Умный - значит денег сможет заработать, добрый - значит будет делиться)))


 :Kiss: 

небольшая поправка: добрый - значит, будет любить детей

----------

Aion (25.12.2013), Alex (25.12.2013), Влад К (25.12.2013), Германн (27.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> небольшая поправка: добрый - значит, будет любить детей


Это конкретная поправка, и пожалуй действительно самое главное, согласен.

----------


## Фил

> Так жену на которой женится официально разве не могут увести в отличие от незарегистрированной? Или мы на конкурента в суд подадим иск о краже? ))))))))
> В чём принципиальная разница?


Разница в том, что возникают определенные юридические обязанности и права, как со стороны зарегистрированного мужа, так и жены.
Что очень сильно удерживает от сиюминутных необдуманных решений.
Как бы банально это ни звучало, но при оценке последствий двух вариантов: отношения на стороне или раздел имущества у разумного человека обычно побеждает - имущество  :Smilie: 

А с неразумным лучше и не жить.
Это как на пороховой бочке  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Если рассматривать все с точки зрения дети-секс то да. Дело в том что я знаю несколько буддистских пар, практикуют вместе, у них интерес какой-то общий и это не совсем то же что друг


Вам просто нужна смелость называть вещи своими именами, и отличным началом в этом будет переименование темы в "Мне нужна вагина!" А сентиментальную историю про поиск друга-девушки с общими интересами лучше приберегите для первого свидания.

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Современные буддисты (как и все остальные люди) разные бывают. В связи с чем, если известны время и место рождения потенциальных партнёров, можно конкретно ответить на вопрос о их совместимости, построив синастрическую карту.


Спасибо, интересня точка зрения!

----------


## Алексей Л

> А у меня были базовые требования, без которых никакие деньги и внимание ко мне не важны))) Это: *умный и добрый*.


Только вы поторопились, я бы на вас женился не раздумывая  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А с неразумным лучше и не жить.
> Это как на пороховой бочке


Должно быть идеальные условия для вас, тренировать терпение, оттачивать спокойствие в любой ситуации, медитировать.

----------


## Фил

> "Мне нужна вагина!"


 :Wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLHspHHky4U

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вам просто нужна смелость называть вещи своими именами, и отличным началом в этом будет переименование темы в "Мне нужна вагина!" А сентиментальную историю про поиск друга-девушки с общими интересами лучше приберегите для первого свидания.


Если бы все было так просто.. поспешу вас огорчить, у меня достаточный доход каждый день иметь новую вагину

----------

Фил (25.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Должно быть идеальные условия для вас, тренировать терпение, оттачивать спокойствие в любой ситуации, медитировать.


Да Вы что!
Я с ума сойду раньше  :Smilie: 
Наймусь матросом у уплыву в дальнее плавание, как Пятачок  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Если бы все было так просто.. поспешу вас огорчить, у меня достаточный доход каждый день иметь новую вагину


 А это у кого чего болит, наверное  :Smilie: 
PS Все дороги ведут в вонтам.
Все темы на БФ заканчиваются сиськами  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад К

> А муж? Нужен ли современной буддистке муж?


Вложение 15671
Он весь блещет, как Жар-Птица, из ноздрей клубится пар,
То ли Атман, то ли Брахман, то ли полный аватар
Он сказал - "У нас в нирване все чутки к твоей судьбе,
Чтоб ты больше не страдала, я женюся на тебе."

из песни Б. Гребенщикова "инцидент в Настасьино"

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

В общем, дальше уже неинтересно будет. Надо теперь либо про сиськи, либо тему закрывать. Впрочем, это почти одно и то же.

----------

Алик (25.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Фил (25.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

Алексей Л, мне в этой теме очень нравится читать Ваши сообщения.
Несмотря на несуразность некоторых, они все очень добрые и не злые.  :Smilie: 
Это очень хорошая жизненная позиция.
Не унывайте  :Smilie:

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Только вы поторопились, я бы на вас женился не раздумывая


Спасибо! Я не торопилась, просто Вас опередили)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да Вы что!
> Я с ума сойду раньше 
> Наймусь матросом у уплыву в дальнее плавание, как Пятачок


Я думал для тех кто практикует путь отречения это как два пальца?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей Л, мне в этой теме очень нравится читать Ваши сообщения.
> Несмотря на несуразность некоторых, они все очень добрые и не злые. 
> Это очень хорошая жизненная позиция.
> Не унывайте


Спасибо!

----------

Фил (25.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Я думал для тех кто практикует путь отречения это как два пальца?


У меня далеко не такой высокий уровень.

Но Вы сами, честно говоря, верное направление определили.
Люди меняются, и под влиянием Ваше практики в том числе меняются.
И в лучшую сторону.
Только здесь как с законом Каммы - ничего не понятно, зависимостей и формул нет и когда это будет - неизвестно.
Но будет вплоть до того, что жена будет всецело разделять Ваши взгляды и поддерживать во всем, независимо от того, буддистка она или нет.

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Если бы все было так просто.. поспешу вас огорчить, у меня достаточный доход каждый день иметь новую вагину


Кроме достаточного дохода Вам также нужно:
1. не бояться подцепить какую-нибудь болезнь из-за частой смены сексуальных партнеров.
2. не бояться признаться себе в том, что наступило время, когда мне бесплатно уже не дают.
3. принять риск несоответствия своих ожиданий реальности.
4. побороть стеснительность (табу).
Отсутствие хотя бы одного пункта уже говорит, что не все так просто. Но цель моего предыдущего сообщения, признаюсь немного грубоватого, не в этом, а в том, чтобы только немного "встряхнуть" Вас и убедиться, что Вы осознаете свои реальные потребности. Ведь, Вы же не будете спорить, что наличие вагины у объекта поиска является строго обязательным условием, а про то, что оно должно быть достаточным я и не говорил.

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Как бы банально это ни звучало, но при оценке последствий двух вариантов: отношения на стороне или раздел имущества у разумного человека обычно побеждает - имущество


Если человек живёт с вами из боязни потерять имущество, то настолько фиговые отношения мне лично и многим дургим думаю ненужны. Всё-таки они должны основываться на чём-то другом. Более позитивном ) И у некоторых даже это получается )

----------


## Neroli

> А вообще, хороший практик буддизма может ужиться с кем угодно. Просто часто не считает нужным с кем-то жить.


Я видать плохой практик буддизма. 
Не смогу ужиться с:
a) женщиной.
б) мужчиной глупее меня (и даже с таким же как я)

Мире вот нужен умный, а мне самый умный)) Непонятно правда зачем я ему такая дура нужна буду, но это уже другой вопрос))

----------

Alex (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> небольшая поправка: добрый - значит, будет любить детей


Нужны ли современному буддисту дети? ))

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я видать плохой практик буддизма. 
> Не смогу ужиться с:
> a) женщиной.


Обана




> б) мужчиной глупее меня (и даже с таким же как я)


Эк однако вас




> Мире вот нужен умный, а мне самый умный)) Непонятно правда зачем я ему такая дура нужна буду, но это уже другой вопрос))


Да прям праздник какой-то

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нужны ли современному буддисту дети? ))


Лучше задать другой вопрос:
?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Кроме достаточного дохода Вам также нужно:
> 1. не бояться подцепить какую-нибудь болезнь из-за частой смены сексуальных партнеров.


боюсь




> 2. не бояться признаться себе в том, что наступило время, когда мне бесплатно уже не дают.


боюсь даже думать об этом




> 3. принять риск несоответствия своих ожиданий реальности.


к таким рискам я не готов




> 4. побороть стеснительность (табу).


ловлю себя на мысли что и с этим не справлюсь




> Отсутствие хотя бы одного пункта уже говорит, что не все так просто. Но цель моего предыдущего сообщения, признаюсь немного грубоватого, не в этом, а в том, чтобы только немного "встряхнуть" Вас и убедиться, что Вы осознаете свои реальные потребности. Ведь, Вы же не будете спорить, что наличие вагины у объекта поиска является строго обязательным условием, а про то, что оно должно быть достаточным я и не говорил.


Доктор, у меня есть шанс?

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Фил (25.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я видать плохой практик буддизма. 
> Не смогу ужиться с:
> a) женщиной.
> б) мужчиной глупее меня (и даже с таким же как я)
> 
> Мире вот нужен умный, а мне самый умный)) Непонятно правда зачем я ему такая дура нужна буду, но это уже другой вопрос))


А вот коллеги подсказывают что мы (Вы) сами виноваты

----------


## Neroli

> А вот коллеги подсказывают что мы (Вы) сами виноваты


В чем виноваты? В том что не можем с кем-то ужиться? )) 
Я эту проблему решаю просто: даже не пытаюсь ужиться с тем, с кем все равно не смогу))

----------

Иляна (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Иляна

> Он весь блещет, как Жар-Птица, из ноздрей клубится пар,
> То ли Атман, то ли Брахман, то ли полный аватар
> Он сказал - "У нас в нирване все чутки к твоей судьбе,
> Чтоб ты больше не страдала, я женюся на тебе."
> 
> из песни Б. Гребенщикова "инцидент в Настасьино"


Какая прелесть. :Smilie:  Хотя, Брахман мне милее и ближе в проявлении Шивы. Если уж искать Небесного Супруга, то Шива как-то мужественнее будет. Кришна, на кришнаитских каринках, какой-то содомит, прости господи.

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

Обратите внимание на деревенских девушек

----------

Германн (26.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Обратите внимание на деревенских девушек


Не. по этому вопросу лучше к Германну как эксперту  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Обратите внимание на деревенских девушек


Вы женаты на такой?

----------


## Алексей Л

> В чем виноваты? В том что не можем с кем-то ужиться? )) 
> Я эту проблему решаю просто: даже не пытаюсь ужиться с тем, с кем все равно не смогу))


Жесть

----------


## Neroli

> Жесть


почему? нужно себя заставлять что ли?

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> почему? нужно себя заставлять что ли?


А вы думали, что попали в сказку? Ну тогда со смртельным исходом  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> 2. не бояться признаться себе в том, что наступило время, когда мне бесплатно уже не дают.
> ...


Бесплатно вообще никто не даёт, и деньги частенько, это самое дешёвое, что как понимаешь потом, ты платил, за снятие ломоты в половых органах, смешанных со снятием ломоты в груди- под названием: "тоска- одиночество")). Плата частенько бывает годами жизни проведённых в кошмаре, попадаловом в пожизненные обязательства, да просто тем, что надо потом общаться и изображать внимание к полной дуре, когда хотел просто "траха")))

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013), Влад К (25.12.2013), Паня (25.12.2013), Фил (25.12.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Бесплатно вообще никто не даёт, и деньги частенько, это самое дешёвое, что как понимаешь потом, ты платил, за снятие ломоты в половых органах, смешанных со снятием ломоты в груди- под названием: "тоска- одиночество")). Плата частенько бывает годами жизни проведённых в кошмаре, попадаловом в пожизненные обязательства, да просто тем, что надо потом общаться и изображать внимание к полной дуре, когда хотел просто "траха")))


Ради этого всё и затевается. "You`re in the sansara now". ))))
Умелое использование дукхи ради большего увязания ума индивида в сансаре )

Только других вариантов часто нет (за очень редкими исключениями), кроме как отказаться от этой идеи (отречение через понимание такое получится).

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Дубинин (25.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> почему? нужно себя заставлять что ли?


как можно знать наперед? Вы слишком строго судите других, безо всяких причин, только потому что вам так кажется. Я еще могу понять мужчин, они по внешности выбирают, но вы то как?

----------


## Neroli

> как можно знать наперед? Вы слишком строго судите других, безо всяких причин, только потому что вам так кажется. Я еще могу понять мужчин, они по внешности выбирают, но вы то как?


По интеллекту. Что тут непонятного?

----------

Иляна (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Хотя, Брахман мне милее и ближе в проявлении Шивы.


Мне тоже.
Вложение 15672
Это моя первая встреча с Ним. Нормальный парнишка - без напрягов, плавный...Передает учение из рук в руки)

----------


## Алексей Л

> По интеллекту. Что тут непонятного?


А понятно, Вы уж извините, у меня недостаточно интеллекта чтобы понять даже это

----------


## Neroli

> А понятно, Вы уж извините, у меня недостаточно интеллекта чтобы понять даже это


Фигня. Это ваше личное дело, нам же с вами уживаться не придется, слава Богу))

----------

Alex (25.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Фигня. Это ваше личное дело, нам же с вами уживаться не придется, слава Богу))


Бог не даст!  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Фигня. Это ваше личное дело, нам же с вами уживаться не придется, слава Богу))


а вдрух

----------


## Neroli

> а вдрух


лучше не надо))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> лучше не надо))


да? а знаете наперед чем закончится ? Ну окромя морга конечно  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> да? а знаете наперед чем закончится ? Ну окромя морга конечно


Знаю наперед, что окромя морга это ничем хорошим не закончится))

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Знаю наперед, что окромя морга это ничем хорошим не закончится))


Во. Позитивчик. Памятование о смерти  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (25.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Мне тоже.
> Вложение 15672
> Это моя первая встреча с Ним. Нормальный парнишка - без напрягов, плавный...Передает учение из рук в руки)


Что за Гойка Митич справа?)

----------

Влад К (25.12.2013), Фил (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Во. Позитивчик. Памятование о смерти


Да, причем в могилу я сведу очень быстро)) Знаете что самка богомола делает с самцами, у которых не хватает ума увернуться?))))

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Что за Гойка Митич справа?)


Этож Я)))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, причем в могилу я сведу очень быстро)) Знаете что самка богомола делает с самцами, у которых не хватает ума увернуться?))))


Не буду даже пробовать и узнавать, бо занят  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (25.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Бесплатно вообще никто не даёт, и деньги частенько, это самое дешёвое, что как понимаешь потом, ты платил, за снятие ломоты в половых органах, смешанных со снятием ломоты в груди- под названием: "тоска- одиночество")). Плата частенько бывает годами жизни проведённых в кошмаре, попадаловом в пожизненные обязательства, да просто тем, что надо потом общаться и изображать внимание к полной дуре, когда хотел просто "траха")))


Ваша позиция мне понятна и я с ней полностью согласен, хотя в моей жизни таких суровых примеров не было (видимо спасал "врожденный" цинизм). Но на всякий случай уточню, что я под данным пунктом имел в виду страх утраты статуса востребованного у самок самца.

----------


## Влад К

> Что за Гойка Митич справа?)


Обмениваемся медитативным опиумом опытом.

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Иляна (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> ... я под данным пунктом имел в виду страх утраты статуса востребованного у самок самца.


Да это вообще от возраста не зависит, пока есть чем платить. Платить можно чем угодно, в особо извращённых случаях- даже позволением заботится о себе (кроме создания иллюзии надёжности, заботливости, неодиночества, ...)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пока их не разобрали они не были хорошими или они с рождения разобраны? Возможна ли такая ситуация, чтобы девушка была хорошей и при это её ещё не успели разобрать?


Мой папа говорил: "Как сделать женщину идеальной? Надо ее полюбить" :Smilie: 

А вообще можно сделать хорошей девушку самому, если только у нее есть благие зачатки :Smilie:

----------

Alex (25.12.2013), Forsh (25.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Этож Я)))


Носите косы? Из какого племени?)

----------


## Влад К

> Носите косы? Из какого племени?)


Сиу! Моё имя Дух визга совы.

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Фил (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А вообще можно сделать хорошей девушку самому, если только у нее есть благие зачатки


Не слушайте Пему, оставьте девушек в покое, не вздумайте переделывать никого))
Это я вам как недолепленная Пигмалионом Галатея говорю))

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Да это вообще от возраста не зависит, пока есть чем платить. Платить можно чем угодно, в особо извращённых случаях- даже позволением заботится о себе (кроме создания иллюзии надёжности, заботливости, неодиночества, ...)


Востребованность зависит от возраста (как показателя здоровья), хотя это и не ключевой параметр. Если кратко и емко, то максимально востребован самец, который в состоянии обеспечить здоровое и сильное потомство (наличие соответствующих внешних признаков). Например, если Вы больной и старый, да еще и бедный, то шансы привлечь женщину будут очень малы. Но если Вы только старый и больной, но зато очень богатый, то конкуренцию составить можете молодым и бедным, ну и т.д. Хотя, наверное, есть исключения, но это скорее можно рассматривать, как проявление каких-нибудь мутаций.

----------


## Neroli

Боже, какой махровый цинизм))

----------


## Дубинин

> Востребованность зависит от возраста (как показателя здоровья), хотя это и не ключевой параметр. Если кратко и емко, то максимально востребован самец, который в состоянии обеспечить здоровое и сильное потомство (наличие соответствующих внешних признаков). Например, если Вы больной и старый, да еще и бедный, то шансы привлечь женщину будут очень малы. Но если Вы только старый и больной, но зато очень богатый, то конкуренцию составить можете молодым и бедным, ну и т.д. Хотя, наверное, есть исключения, но это скорее можно рассматривать, как проявление каких-нибудь мутаций.


Разумеется самка любая "читает" генетически одарённого самца и они по жизни альфонсы более-менее. Другие- большинство, должны платить. И ещё- бедность- это не количество денег, это лихорадочная нехватка и зависть- больше средней нормы. Посему заплатить всегда найдётся чем, не взирая на возраст и размер счёта и кривость морды- было-бы внутри желание платить, а уж девы это сразу просекут. (разумеется если не фанатеть только на чём-то на данный момент недоступном).

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Вантус (26.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Боже, какой махровый цинизм))


Не верим мы вашим лицемерным "ахам".

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не верим мы вашим лицемерным "ахам".


а почему, кстати?

Известный, между прочим, факт, что человек выбирает партнеров похожих друг на друга (не столько внешне, сколько...), короче бесконечный танец с граблями)) А "плохие" понятное дело все))

----------

Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Мой папа говорил: "Как сделать женщину идеальной? Надо ее полюбить"


Ваш папа абсолютно прав, каждая девушка - это девушка мечты. Вот, например, Вы - самая совершенная и неповторимая Пема Дролкар, или, например...



> Боже, какой махровый цинизм))


Neroli - это самая идеальная Neroli, и также можно абсолютно справедливо сказать о любой девушке и это будет чистой правдой.  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> а почему, кстати?
> 
> Известный, между прочим, факт, что человек выбирает партнеров похожих друг на друга (не столько внешне, сколько...), короче бесконечный танец с граблями)) А "плохие" понятное дело все))


Ну и "потому" собственно)) Вышенаписанное вами- товарищ, не менее цинично)) И танец таки да- запрограммированных зверьков, ибо мотивация всех поступков всё одно "звериная", разве, что жизнь в отличии от животных- более виртуальная.

----------


## Эделизи

> небольшая поправка: добрый - значит, будет любить детей


Но не все добрые хотят их завести  :Wink:

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну и "потому" собственно)) Вышенаписанное вами- товарищ, не менее цинично)) И танец таки да- запрограммированных зверьков, ибо мотивация всех поступков всё одно "звериная", разве, что жизнь в отличии от животных- более виртуальная.


А, ну как хотите))

----------


## Эделизи

> Мире вот нужен умный, а мне самый умный)) Непонятно правда зачем я ему такая дура нужна буду, но это уже другой вопрос))


Вот смотрела док. фильм о племени Маси в предгорьях Гималаев- там где сохранился женский матриархат, так там мужчины такие нежные, трепетные, не очень умные, в пол глядят - мне так понравились!
Будь у меня больше ресурсов в юности никогда бы не вышла замуж за умного  :Big Grin:

----------

Иляна (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот смотрела док. фильм о племени Маси в предгорьях Гималаев- там где сохранился женский матриархат, так там мужчины такие нежные, трепетные, не очень умные, в пол глядят - мне так понравились!
> Будь у меня больше ресурсов в юности никогда бы не вышла замуж за умного


Так может наоборот- умные, т.к. матриархат- посему не выпендриваются в пол глядят- нежные опять-же.

----------

Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вот смотрела док. фильм о племени Маси в предгорьях Гималаев- там где сохранился женский матриархат, так там мужчины такие нежные, трепетные, не очень умные, в пол глядят - мне так понравились!


Умные тоже бывают нежными и трепетными - а это вообще улет))

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Умные тоже бывают нежными и трепетными - а это вообще улет))


Это они лет в 18 когда со скрипочкой еще ходят?  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (25.12.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

Самцам , понятное дело , самки нужны.Это не вопрос.
Встаёт вопрос. Чем отличается буддист от самца?

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Вот смотрела док. фильм о племени Маси в предгорьях Гималаев- там где сохранился женский матриархат, так там мужчины такие нежные, трепетные, не очень умные, в пол глядят - мне так понравились!
> Будь у меня больше ресурсов в юности никогда бы не вышла замуж за умного


вот отсюда и идёт всяческая педерастия, фемдом бдсм и прочее...

----------

Алексей Л (25.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

1) Касаемо того, что "все это животный инстинкт". Неожиданно *частично* соглашусь. Да, взаимное влечение мужчины и женщины имеет вполне себе физиологические корни (хм, можно подумать, в этом есть что-то плохое). Но вот какая интересная параллель (как и любое сравнение, оно, разумеется, не стопроцентное)... Еда - что может быть более "животное" в человеке? А вот цог - это ведь по форме тоже еда, не так ли? Ну и со всем спектром между. Если что-то начинается с физиологии, это вовсе не значит, что оно физиологией исчерпывается.

2) Касаемо поисков (и, что еще хуже, нахождений) "идеала". Можно сказать, что идеал есть. А можно - что нет. Оба утверждения верны, в зависимости от того, что мы имеем в виду. 

Ваш партнер (дурацкое какое слово, буээээ, но я на работе не особо могу морочиться с черновиками) может быть идеальным, да. Потому что это *ваш* человек (не в смысле принадлежности), потому что между вами есть тот резонанс, та взаимная услышимость, которая позволит все преодолеть.

А если вы ищете идеальное соответствие какому-то воображаемому набору качеств - быть беде. Не получится вылепить себе человека такого, каким бы вы хотели, чтобы он был. Все равно в каких-то мелочах (или не мелочах) не будет дотягивать. А нам-то нужен идеал, мы на половинчатый вариант не согласны! А то и того хуже - найдется кто поидеальней. А потом еще идеальней. И еще.

Очень скомканно, да. Но я не могу сейчас ширше и глубже, а то у меня будет неидеальный тираж и как следствие - неидеальная зарплата.

----------

Neroli (25.12.2013), SlavaR (25.12.2013), Алексей Л (25.12.2013), Карма Палджор (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Норбу (26.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> вот отсюда и идёт всяческая педерастия, фемдом бдсм и прочее...


У них, между прочим,  до сих пор не было ни одной войны и межплеменной разборки, а сохранились они с незапамятных лет. У них клинопись до сих пор.
И, да, они исповедуют буддизм тибетский с женскими божествами.

----------


## Neroli

> Это они лет в 18 когда со скрипочкой еще ходят?


Хм. Я видела умных, взрослых и нежных))

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Хм. Я видела умных, взрослых и нежных))


Вам просто везет. А скажите через полгода тесного общения они такими же оставались?

----------


## Neroli

> Вам просто везет. А скажите через полгода тесного общения они такими же оставались?


Да.

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да.


вот незадача

----------


## Neroli

> вот незадача


Почему незадача? Через полгода общения со мной они должны были поглупеть, помолодеть и стать побрутальнее?

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему незадача? Через полгода общения со мной они должны были поглупеть, помолодеть и стать побрутальнее?


Ну не знаю, ваше высочество.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну не знаю, ваше высочество.


Мы с Эделизи считаем что нежность и трепетность - хорошее для мужчины качество)) Пусть будет))

----------

Мира Смирнова (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мы с Эделизи считаем что нежность и трепетность - хорошее для мужчины качество)) Пусть будет))


Ага. Так и запишем. Всё непостоянно и относительно, а нежность и трепетность - яко неизменная реальность

----------


## Alex

Олег, ты скушен  :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, ты скушен


А што? Просто идеал у Нероли так трудно достижим  :Frown: 
Хотя что-то посказывает что лукавит она слегка. Во фразе-то одной. Ну да дело обычное

----------


## Neroli

> Хотя что-то посказывает что лукавит она слегка. Во фразе-то одной. Ну да дело обычное


Где я лукавлю?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Где я лукавлю?


Да вот читаю:




> Я видать плохой практик буддизма.
> Не смогу ужиться с:
> a) женщиной.
> б) мужчиной глупее меня (и даже с таким же как я)
> 
> Мире вот нужен умный, а мне самый умный)) Непонятно правда зачем я ему такая дура нужна буду, но это уже другой вопрос))


Вот со слова "Непонятно" - совсем непонятно. Констатация то факта, аль скромное отношение к своим способностям. Али еще что  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей П.

> 1) Касаемо того, что "все это животный инстинкт". Неожиданно *частично* соглашусь. Да, взаимное влечение мужчины и женщины имеет вполне себе физиологические корни (хм, можно подумать, в этом есть что-то плохое). Но вот какая интересная параллель (как и любое сравнение, оно, разумеется, не стопроцентное)... Еда - что может быть более "животное" в человеке? А вот цог - это ведь по форме тоже еда, не так ли? Ну и со всем спектром между. Если что-то начинается с физиологии, это вовсе не значит, что оно физиологией исчерпывается.


А что собственно плохого в том, что всё исчерпывается физиологией? К тому же это достаточно легко объяснимо, ведь такие светлые чувства, как любовь, добро, сострадание и т.п. - это тоже мысли/эмоции, т.е. результат деятельности мозга, иначе говоря - физиология. И в этом, в общем-то ничего плохого нет, другое дело мнить, что эмоции, находящиееся в верхней части шкалы нравственности, являются некой ментальной составляющей доступной только существам с богатым внутренним миром. Подобные мысли способны привести к разрыву шаблона, например, при вскрытии факта, что всеми любимая нежная и трепетная "принцесса", как и все проводит дефекацию вонючим калом.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот со слова "Непонятно" - совсем непонятно. Констатация то факта, аль скромное отношение к своим способностям. Али еще что


 :Smilie:  
Есть в этом некоторый смысл, но я и так тут эксгибиоционизм развела, однако, кожу не сниму)) Просто оставим это здесь))

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Это они лет в 18 когда со скрипочкой еще ходят?


И в 25, когда с ноутбуком))

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Ну вот, я пришла, а все ушли (((

----------


## Neroli

Да тут какая-то "принцесса" с подачи Андрея П. так навоняла, что аж все разбежались))

----------


## Aion

> Нужны ли современному буддисту дети? ))


Если у современного буддиста Лилит в пятом доме гороскопа, или что-нибудь подобное, скорее нет, чем да...))

----------


## Forsh

> А что собственно плохого в том, что всё исчерпывается физиологией? К тому же это достаточно легко объяснимо, ведь такие светлые чувства, как любовь, добро, сострадание и т.п. - это тоже мысли/эмоции, т.е. результат деятельности мозга, иначе говоря - физиология.


Не совсем так, особенно в контексте буддийского воззрения. Любовь, сострадание это чувства через которые мы можем постичь бессамостность, соскочить с эгоцентрического мировосприятия. Поэтому любить конкретных людей для буддиста важно даже со своими специфическими целями. Неспособность любить родителей, детей, выбранного чужого человека скорее всего говорит о жестком эгоцентрическом мировосприятии и как следствие неудаче в постижении бессамостности и вообще в буддизме. Кстати цинизм в суждениях - верный диагноз этой ситуации.

----------

Neroli (25.12.2013), Германн (27.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не слушайте Пему, оставьте девушек в покое, не вздумайте переделывать никого))
> Это я вам как недолепленная Пигмалионом Галатея говорю))


Наоборот, слушайте.  Уже обженила несколько вьюношей, нескольких девушек хорошо выдала замуж,  включая мою 70-летнюю тетю, которой нашла 15 итальянских солидных женихов в интете за месяц.

Можно вполне преобразовать человека рядом, пилить его не надо - надо ласково - пряником и на крючке держать :Smilie:  И вообще, можно его полюбить так, что он в ответ полюбит. Пределывать в корне невозможно, а вот помыть, почистить, научить некоторым поведенческим механизмам - вполне. Надо, как японцы преобразуют природу - вроде и не касалась твоя рука природы, только подчеркнула ее красоту.... и непокорные ветки растут в нужном направлении. 


Во мне умер имиджмэйкер, так в бытовухе балуюсь.Старая сводня :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> пилить его не надо - надо ласково - пряником и на крючке держать


фу, это называется - манипулирование - ненавижу эту мерзость!

----------

Alex (25.12.2013), Антончик (26.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (25.12.2013), Фил (25.12.2013), Шенпен (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да тут какая-то "принцесса" с подачи Андрея П. так навоняла, что аж все разбежались))

----------

Neroli (25.12.2013), Влад К (25.12.2013), Денис Евгеньев (25.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Вот я не понимаю глубину проблемы Андрея П. 
У меня сын, как сходит в горшок, радостно бежит ко мне: Мама! Я покакал, пойдем посмотрим! Иду - смотрю, че)) Он любимый сын, я  что должна перестать его любить, только потому что он ходит по большому со взрослым запахом? Ну бред!

----------

Алексей Л (26.12.2013), Влад К (25.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Тогда можно по очереди: ПМС-БГМ.


Картинка попалась:

----------

Alex (25.12.2013), Иляна (25.12.2013), Поляков (25.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> 


Блин, как-то по радио диджеи проводили опрос о том, каковы для слушателей критерии близости с человеком. И одна девушка написала, что для нее близкий человек тот, в присутствии которого можно пукать. По-моему, гениально)))

----------

Alex (25.12.2013), Иляна (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот я не понимаю глубину проблемы Андрея П. 
> У меня сын, как сходит в горшок, радостно бежит ко мне: Мама! Я покакал, пойдем посмотрим! Иду - смотрю, че)) Он любимый сын, я  что должна перестать его любить, только потому что он ходит по большому со взрослым запахом? Ну бред!


Материнский инстинк- ни гавном, ни предательствами, ни чем не перешибёш (если уж проснулся). А вот пусть жена прокладками использованными- мужу похвалится, порассказывает как дохтур  говорит, что "там" у меня- гнойные выделения случаются или подобное... Вот тут зверёк-то и всплывёт))

----------


## Neroli

> Материнский инстинк- не гавном, не предательствами, ни чем не перешибёш (если уж проснулся). А вот пусть жена прокладками использованными- мужу похвалится, порассказывает как дохтур  говорит, что "там" у меня- гнойные выделения случаются или подобное... Вот тут зверёк-то и всплывёт))


Я вам так скажу: если нету любви - то хоть ландышами какай - ее не будет, если есть - никаким г-ном ее не перешибешь, да. Она умирает, но от другого совсем.

----------

Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Конечно извиняюсь, но похоже психологам было бы интересно заглянуть на этот форум.)

----------

Алексей Л (26.12.2013), Алик (25.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Пема Ванчук (25.12.2013), Эделизи (25.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Конечно извиняюсь, но похоже психологам было бы интересно заглянуть на этот форум.)


Возможно, в психиатрии вскоре появится новое понятие - "синдром буддиста" ). Ко мне уже некоторые знакомые начали относиться как-то по-другому  :Smilie:  А супруга  вообще говорит  :"Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало". )

----------

Влад К (26.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> "Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало". )


Мне оч нравится: "чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы повесилось".

----------

Алексей Л (26.12.2013), Алик (25.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Возможно, в психиатрии вскоре появится новое понятие - "синдром буддиста" ). Ко мне уже некоторые знакомые начали относиться как-то по-другому  А супруга  вообще говорит  :"Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало". )


Потому форум- наша отдушина!

----------

Neroli (25.12.2013), Алик (25.12.2013), Дмитрон (26.12.2013), Иляна (26.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013), Михаил Бочкарев (02.02.2015), Мяснов (25.12.2013), Нея (26.12.2013), Норбу (26.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Возможно, в психиатрии вскоре появится новое понятие - "синдром буддиста" ). Ко мне уже некоторые знакомые начали относиться как-то по-другому  А супруга  вообще говорит  :"Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы не плакало". )


Нужен ли современному буддисту буддизм?

----------

Алексей Л (26.12.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.12.2013), Дубинин (25.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013), Нея (26.12.2013), Норбу (26.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Нужен ли современному буддисту буддизм?


Нужен ли буддисту современный буддизм  :Smilie:

----------

Иляна (26.12.2013)

----------


## Поляков

Плохому буддисту и жена мешает.

----------

ElenaK (26.12.2013), Neroli (26.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (26.12.2013), Алексей Л (26.12.2013), Антончик (26.12.2013), Иляна (26.12.2013), Кауко (26.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (26.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Если человек живёт с вами из боязни потерять имущество, то настолько фиговые отношения мне лично и многим дургим думаю ненужны. Всё-таки они должны основываться на чём-то другом. Более позитивном ) И у некоторых даже это получается )


Ну что ж у Вас такая фантазия то богатая?  :Smilie: 
Вы спросили - какая разница, зарегистрирован брак или нет.
Я ответил, что разница в юридических свойствах.
Не будете же Вы это отрицать?
Как Вы сделали вывод, что значит тогда живет из боязни потерять имущество - непонятно  :Smilie: 

Это из серии "раз я богатый, значит она любит мои деньги"
А додуматься до того, что если он будет бедный, то будет уже не он, ума не хватает.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вот я не понимаю глубину проблемы Андрея П. 
> У меня сын, как сходит в горшок, радостно бежит ко мне: Мама! Я покакал, пойдем посмотрим! Иду - смотрю, че)) Он любимый сын, я  что должна перестать его любить, только потому что он ходит по большому со взрослым запахом? Ну бред!


Да странная проблема. Но не новая, кто-то из зарубежных классиков (точно не помню, зря клеветать не буду, но то ли Свифт, то ли, упаси господи, Шекспир) когда немножко сошел с ума, не мог поверить :"Неужели она тоже ср...т?"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А у меня были базовые требования, без которых никакие деньги и внимание ко мне не важны))) Это: *умный и добрый*.


Я бы еще добавила бы - *САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНЫЙ* :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У меня далеко не такой высокий уровень.
> 
> Но Вы сами, честно говоря, верное направление определили.
> Люди меняются, и под влиянием Ваше практики в том числе меняются.
> И в лучшую сторону.
> Только здесь как с законом Каммы - ничего не понятно, зависимостей и формул нет и когда это будет - неизвестно.
> Но будет вплоть до того, что жена будет всецело разделять Ваши взгляды и поддерживать во всем, независимо от того, буддистка она или нет.


  Это очень верно. Мне буддизм помог обратно мужа полюбить и гораздо лучше, чем до этого.  :Smilie:  И за 20 лет совместной жизни от его недоверия к буддизму он потихоньку перешел к тому, что сам стал меня посылать в Индию на учения и оплачивать мне их. Буддистом он не стал и в этой жизни не станет. Но именно благодаря буддийским принципам мне удалось построить хорошие, добрые и искренние отношения не только с ним, но и с другими родственниками и друзьями.

А начинала просто с того, что решила, что он - важнее меня, и начала ему искренне служить, постоянно думая о его благе. Постоянно думая, что делаю и как добиться нужного результата. И этот перпетуум мобиле начал работать в таком ключе, что каждый из нас думает прежде всего о то, чтобы другому было хорошо. Он мне друг, муж, полноценный творческий партнер и все, что понадобится впредь :Smilie: 

А если б не буддизм - все покатилось бы под откос. Удивительно, как буддисты любят говорить о высоких материях, а по мне - что ты за буддист, - можно судить о том, какие у тебя отношения с близкими и окружающими. Можно даже из практически безнадежных случаев наладить что-то путное. Эгоизма надо только поменьше.

----------

Алексей Л (26.12.2013), Фил (26.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да странная проблема. Но не новая, кто-то из зарубежных классиков (точно не помню, зря клеветать не буду, но то ли Свифт, то ли, упаси господи, Шекспир) когда немножко сошел с ума, не мог поверить :"Неужели она тоже ср...т?"


Есть люди которые едят пардон г-но, пишут статьи почему кал полезен и тд. 
А есть люди которые едят трупы, трупы мертвых животных, варят и едат, страшно? Это мы с вами  :Big Grin: 

Так вот к чему я это? В просветленном измерении нет ничего неприятного или непотребного, это все наше нечистое видение, на самом деле мы живем в абсолютно чистом, послностью совершенном мире, ну это моя позиция, никому не навязываю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В просветленном измерении нет ничего неприятного или непотребного, это все неше нечистое видение, на самом деле мы живем в абсолютно чистом, послностью совершенном мире, ну это моя позиция, никому не навязываю.


Ну, тогда жена и не нужна :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну, тогда жена и не нужна


и пища тоже?

----------

Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Интересно. Кому виднее: нужна жена или нет - тому кто решает жениться ли или соглядатаям? Или это потенциальная жена обязана сама решать: нужна ли она?
Буддизм однако кроме ОлеНидальствия не навязывает никому семейного статуса, насколько помню. Имею ввиду, не исключает монашество.

----------


## Алик

> Да странная проблема. Но не новая, кто-то из зарубежных классиков (точно не помню, зря клеветать не буду, но то ли Свифт, то ли, упаси господи, Шекспир) когда немножко сошел с ума, не мог поверить :"Неужели она тоже ср...т?"


До сих пор помню шок, который испытал в начале первого класса , когда увидел, что наша учительница в школьной столовой ест булку! До этого я ее воспринимал как какое-то божественное существо, и тут вдруг такой облом!)

----------

Иляна (26.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013), Паня (26.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (26.12.2013), Фил (26.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> учительница в школьной столовой ест булку!


Только недавно слышал
"Это же учительница английского языка! И она ест !!!" (имелось в виду - о ужас!  :Smilie:  )

----------

Алик (26.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Не совсем так, особенно в контексте буддийского воззрения. Любовь, сострадание это чувства через которые мы можем постичь бессамостность, соскочить с эгоцентрического мировосприятия. Поэтому любить конкретных людей для буддиста важно даже со своими специфическими целями. Неспособность любить родителей, детей, выбранного чужого человека скорее всего говорит о жестком эгоцентрическом мировосприятии и как следствие неудаче в постижении бессамостности и вообще в буддизме. Кстати цинизм в суждениях - верный диагноз этой ситуации.


Вероятно, точка зрения, изложенная в моем предыдущем сообщении, Вам (и не только) показалась настолько "еретической", что Вы приписали мне (т.е. абстрактному цинику) эгоцентризм, неспособность любить и т.п. без всяких логических на то оснований. Лично я считаю, что цинизм, как и сентиментальность - это две крайности, а истина между ними. Если Вы внимательно и непредвзято прочитаете то, что я написал в предыдущем сообщении, то Вы увидите, что я придерживаюсь нейтральной стороны, и главный акцент стоит не на "дефекации", а на вопросе "что в этом плохого?".

И вот еще что, для создания баланса я слегка перефразирую Ваш вывод:
"Неспособность смотреть на вещи без лишней мечтательности, скорее всего, говорит об отсутствии объективного взгляда на свои недостатки и как следствие неудаче в постижении бессамостности и вообще в буддизме. Кстати сентиментальность в суждениях - верный симптом* этой ситуации."

_* -  я решил ограничиться симптомом, так как ставить диагноз удаленно по нескольким сообщениям могут позволить себе только очень самоуверенные люди._  :Smilie: 




> Вот я не понимаю глубину проблемы Андрея П.


Может быть это потому, что проблемы у Андрея П. нет? Впрочем, если всё же есть, спорить не буду - уже привык. Вот, например, после работы люблю полчасика поиграть в одну онлайн-игру, и так как я по сути играю только в эту одну игру, то научился играть в нее хорошо, даже очень хорошо. Но вот мои соперники, когда проигрывают, считают меня читером (использование мошеннических приемов и программ для достижения победы) и обзывают меня разными нехорошими словами, и ведь я ничего сделать с этим не могу. Ведь, признать, что проблема не во мне, а в собственной криворукости, может далеко не каждый.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Если вопрос был актуальным, то учителя давно высказались по этому поводу.

У Шакьямуни было много жен во дворце. Потом он всех оставил и пошел искать просветление. Когда достиг просветления, то брал в общину только мужчин. Старался не брать женщин. Ньюанс заключался в том, что если бы он брал женщин в монашки, то они бы не рожали детей, тогда бы было меньше воинов, и некому было защищать страну, и буддизм долго не просуществовал бы. Шакьямуни видел далеко вперед и действовал соответсвенно....

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> и некому было защищать страну, и буддизм долго не просуществовал бы. Шакьямуни видел далеко вперед и действовал соответсвенно....


Будда Шакьямуни принимал в монахи и мужчин и женщин, но при этом он никогда не ставил задачу постричь в монахи всех или даже большинство. Поэтому проблемы «некому защищать страну» не было и нет.

Вообще-то если большинство мужчин уйдут в монахи, женщины тоже не смогут рожать и воспитывать детей, если что.

----------

Ашвария (26.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013), Фил (26.12.2013), Эделизи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если вопрос был актуальным, то учителя давно высказались по этому поводу.
> 
> У Шакьямуни было много жен во дворце. Потом он всех оставил и пошел искать просветление. Когда достиг просветления, то брал в общину только мужчин. Старался не брать женщин. Ньюанс заключался в том, что если бы он брал женщин в монашки, то они бы не рожали детей, тогда бы было меньше воинов, и некому было защищать страну, и буддизм долго не просуществовал бы. Шакьямуни видел далеко вперед и действовал соответсвенно....


В то время был только один метод, метод отречения от всего, если бы я практиковал тхераваду то вопросов не могло быть в принципе, любой монах знает что секс- это низззя! Дальше просто промолчу так как не хочу никого обидеть.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вообще-то если большинство мужчин уйдут в монахи, женщины тоже не смогут рожать и воспитывать детей, если что.


У мужчины миллиарды сперматозоидов. Достачно пару мачо, что бы сделать армию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> У мужчины миллиарды сперматозоидов. Достачно пару мачо, что бы сделать армию.


А сколько миллиардов пропадает зря.....  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.12.2013)

----------


## Forsh

> Вероятно, точка зрения, изложенная в моем предыдущем сообщении, Вам (и не только) показалась настолько "еретической", что Вы приписали мне (т.е. абстрактному цинику) эгоцентризм, неспособность любить и т.п.


Это хорошо, что вы так реагируете. В большинстве случаев реагировать цинично проще, удобнее, эффективнее, вроде как бы надстраиваешься над проблемой уменьшая ее значимость, да и самооценка не страдает, а даже наоборот, и собеседникам кажешься умнее, одни плюсы. В этом ничего особо страшного и нет, просто вырабатывается привычка так реагировать, и как результат через некоторое время - одиночество в бронированном коконе. Многих это устраивает, только кокон и постижение реальности вещи несовместимые. Вот и приходится цинические реакции ума отслеживать и душить в зародыше, а буддисты-циники у меня лично вызывают недоумение.

----------

Neroli (26.12.2013), Алик (26.12.2013), Фил (26.12.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У мужчины миллиарды сперматозоидов. Достачно пару мачо, что бы сделать армию.


Вы забываете о том, что человеческие детёныши очень поздно становятся половозрелыми, и их необходимо опекать в течение длительного времени после родов.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013)

----------


## Кауко

Судя по некоторым сообщениям некоторых небуддистских участников форума - нет, некоторым современным буддистам женщины не нужны в принципе...

----------

Эделизи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вы забываете о том, что человеческие детёныши очень поздно становятся половозрелыми, и их необходимо опекать в течение длительного времени после родов.


Без отца жить можно, без матери вряд ли  получится

----------

Кауко (26.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Без отца жить можно, без матери вряд ли  получится


Во времена Будды Шакьямуни, которые вы упомянули, жить без отца было невозможно.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Во времена Будды Шакьямуни, которые вы упомянули, жить без отца было невозможно.


Да ладно, там где живут давно и кланами, вполне можно (но временами хреново)- пример Миларепы- тому))

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (26.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Да ладно, там где живут давно и кланами, вполне можно (но временами хреново)- пример Миларепы- тому))


Но в аграрной стране того времени мужчин должно быть больше чем женщин, чтобы не было голода у клана.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Без отца жить можно, без матери вряд ли  получится


Хорошие воины вырастают из детей, воспитанных женщинами, я вам скажу, терминаторы-убийцы просто  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (26.12.2013), Кауко (26.12.2013), Фил (26.12.2013), Эделизи (26.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

Не встречал пока буддистки, желающей показать детям вдохновляющий личный пример. (Не только житейский: практики.) Вероятность принятия взрослыми детьми Прибежища, соответственно, снижен. Ведь материнский пример очень важен.

----------


## Neroli

> Да странная проблема. Но не новая, кто-то из зарубежных классиков (точно не помню, зря клеветать не буду, но то ли Свифт, то ли, упаси господи, Шекспир) когда немножко сошел с ума, не мог поверить :"Неужели она тоже ср...т?"


Разлюбил. Любовь проходит и, OMG, сколько же у человека обнаруживается недостатков))

----------

Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013), Эделизи (27.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Может быть это потому, что проблемы у Андрея П. нет? Впрочем, если всё же есть, спорить не буду - уже привык. Вот, например, после работы люблю полчасика поиграть в одну онлайн-игру, и так как я по сути играю только в эту одну игру, то научился играть в нее хорошо, даже очень хорошо. Но вот мои соперники, когда проигрывают, считают меня читером (использование мошеннических приемов и программ для достижения победы) и обзывают меня разными нехорошими словами, и ведь я ничего сделать с этим не могу. Ведь, признать, что проблема не во мне, а в собственной криворукости, может далеко не каждый.


А какую криворукость, простите, я не могу признать в данном, конкретном случае? Расскажите, я, если что, готова))
Да, на всякий случай, в горшок хожу четко, не мажу!

----------

Мира Смирнова (26.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не встречал пока буддистки, желающей показать детям вдохновляющий личный пример. (Не только житейский: практики.) Вероятность принятия взрослыми детьми Прибежища, соответственно, снижен. Ведь материнский пример очень важен.


А Вы считаете критерий хорошей буддистки, когда ее дети становятся буддистами? :Smilie: 

К буддизму еще надо самостоятельно придти, и не формально, потому что родители молятся, а внутренне поняв необходимость данной практики.

У нас в центре родилось больше десятка детей в промежуток полгода, у родителей буддистов, уже с тех пор прошло 15 лет, многие дети поначалу подражали родителям, а потом перестали выполнять буддийские ритуалы. Только один тибетский мальчик - сын тибетских родителей практикует, но это понятно - это его культурная среда. Все остальные европейцы, и при всем уважении и связи с ламами, они сейчас заняты познаванием жизни, свойственным их возрасту.

Моя дочь не буддистка по номиналу. Но она сострадательная, нравственная и добрая девушка, самостоятельная, умеющая глубоко обдумывать свои мысли и действия и строить нужные причинно-следственные связи. Она знает все буддийские принципы и старается соответственно поступать. Считаю, в ее возрасте сего вполне достаточно. Ей 15 лет - и она сама когда-нибудь решит, что ей практиковать. 

Уверена, что Прибежище надо принимать ОСОЗНАННО и с большим пониманием и желанием. Ребенок не в состоянии это сделать, кроме редчайших случаев.

----------

Алексей Л (27.12.2013), Алик (26.12.2013), Антончик (27.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А Вы считаете критерий хорошей буддистки, когда ее дети становятся буддистами?


Критерий буддийской жены - этого желать, увеличивать вероятность.




> К буддизму еще надо самостоятельно придти, и не формально, потому что родители молятся, а внутренне поняв необходимость данной практики.
> 
> У нас в центре родилось больше десятка детей в промежуток полгода, у родителей буддистов, уже с тех пор прошло 15 лет, многие дети поначалу подражали родителям, а потом перестали выполнять буддийские ритуалы. Только один тибетский мальчик - сын тибетских родителей практикует, но это понятно - это его культурная среда. Все остальные европейцы, и при всем уважении и связи с ламами, они сейчас заняты познаванием жизни, свойственным их возрасту.
> 
> Моя дочь не буддистка по номиналу. Но она сострадательная, нравственная и добрая девушка, самостоятельная, умеющая глубоко обдумывать свои мысли и действия и строить нужные причинно-следственные связи. Она знает все буддийские принципы и старается соответственно поступать. Считаю, в ее возрасте сего вполне достаточно. Ей 15 лет - и она сама когда-нибудь решит, что ей практиковать. 
> 
> Уверена, что Прибежище надо принимать ОСОЗНАННО и с большим пониманием и желанием. Ребенок не в состоянии это сделать, кроме редчайших случаев.


Поэтому, было написано: "вероятность принятия *взрослыми* детьми Прибежища".

----------


## Германн

> Это как мы с компанией девушек на каком-то ретрите обсуждали: блин, столько интересных девушек и женщин, а мужчины все как минимум, странные 
> Дело в Вас.


Вы будете смеяться, но я на ретритах стараюсь думать *только* об Учении. Стараюсь отгонять все остальные помыслы. 
Второй момент - обычно прихожу с женщиной. Все мои женщины принимают Прибежище: так это, собственно, и происходит.

Но это не значит потом медитировать каждый день  :Frown:

----------

Антончик (27.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

> А вот пусть жена прокладками использованными — мужу похвалится...


Александр, мы же с вами примерно ровесники? Вас все еще можно напугать использованной прокладкой? Боже мой, что же вы за мужчина такой (это я без подкола, извините, если резко)...

----------

Мира Смирнова (27.12.2013), Поляков (27.12.2013), Фил (27.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Второй момент - обычно прихожу с женщиной. Все мои женщины принимают Прибежище: так это, собственно, и происходит.
> 
> (


Здорово! Мечтаю о фотографии.

----------


## Эделизи

> Разлюбил. Любовь проходит и, OMG, сколько же у человека обнаруживается недостатков))


И какое, подчас, наслаждение их находить у вчерашнего идеала  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (27.12.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вы попали в точку. 
> Абсолютно не нравится.
> 
> А вот Вам
> Фрея Беха Эриксен
> (удивлюсь, если кому-то понравится  )


Сережа Зверев на подработке?

----------

Влад К (27.12.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> И какое, подчас, наслаждение их находить у вчерашнего идеала


Кажется, это был такой эпизод в американском фильме "Горячие головы -2": чтобы не искушать судьбу и не испытывать влечения, монахи пытались отыскать в женщине недостатки  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (27.12.2013), Эделизи (27.12.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Кажется, это был такой эпизод в американском фильме "Горячие головы -2": чтобы не искушать судьбу и не испытывать влечения, монахи пытались отыскать в женщине недостатки

----------

Neroli (27.12.2013), Ашвария (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (27.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы будете смеяться, но я на ретритах стараюсь думать *только* об Учении. Стараюсь отгонять все остальные помыслы. 
> Второй момент - обычно прихожу с женщиной. Все мои женщины принимают Прибежище: так это, собственно, и происходит.


Бедные женщины, что им еще остается? 
Помню, когда активно посещала ДО и Кунпенлингусы всякие, замечала, что за каждой симпотной девчонкой обязательно стоял мужчина, в том смысле, что говорилось: "ее привел такой то..."

----------


## Дубинин

> Бедные женщины, что им еще остается? 
> Помню, когда активно посещала ДО и Кунпенлингусы всякие, замечала, что за каждой симпотной девчонкой обязательно стоял мужчина, в том смысле, что говорилось: "ее привел такой то..."


Ну вот опять не так, всё-же вроде вам разрешили- присутсвуйте!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.12.2013), Иляна (27.12.2013), Паня (29.12.2013), Фил (27.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> А какую криворукость, простите, я не могу признать в данном, конкретном случае? Расскажите, я, если что, готова))
> Да, на всякий случай, в горшок хожу четко, не мажу!


Ваша "криворукость" мышления в конкретном случае в том, что Вы делаете абсолютно противоположный вывод из моих сообщений, выдергивая из контекста фразы. Если упростить данный диалог, то получится следующее:
_Я: Что плохого в "X"?
Вы: У Андрея П. есть проблема с "X". А у меня нет))_

Я надеюсь, что Ваша "готовность" была искренней, а не очередным смищным постом. Дело в том, что у меня очень плохое чувство юмора и я частенько не вижу скрытый сарказм или иронию. Если же Вас задело мое предыдущее сообщение, пожалуйста, извините, просто мне показалось, что вместо прямого объяснения ошибки, лучше подойдет какая-нибудь альтернативная история, с помощью которой человек самостоятельно сможет определить ошибку.

----------

Фил (27.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Бедные женщины, что им еще остается? 
> Помню, когда активно посещала ДО и Кунпенлингусы всякие, замечала, что за каждой симпотной девчонкой обязательно стоял мужчина, в том смысле, что говорилось: "ее привел такой то..."


Что остаётся? Практиковать, конечно же.

----------


## Германн

Проблема лишь одна. Действительно серьёзный человек встречается примерно раз в 7 лет. А время жизни ограничено.

----------


## Alex

Раз в семь лет? А бывает, что и раз в жизнь. Но разве этого недостаточно?

----------

Ашвария (27.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Проблема лишь одна. Действительно серьёзный человек встречается примерно раз в 7 лет. А время жизни ограничено.


Говорю же в Тайланд слетай)
Найдешь.

----------

Пема Ванчук (27.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Ваша "криворукость" мышления в конкретном случае в том, что Вы делаете абсолютно противоположный вывод из моих сообщений, выдергивая из контекста фразы. Если упростить данный диалог, то получится следующее:
> _Я: Что плохого в "X"?
> Вы: У Андрея П. есть проблема с "X". А у меня нет))_
> 
> Я надеюсь, что Ваша "готовность" была искренней, а не очередным смищным постом. Дело в том, что у меня очень плохое чувство юмора и я частенько не вижу скрытый сарказм или иронию. Если же Вас задело мое предыдущее сообщение, пожалуйста, извините, просто мне показалось, что вместо прямого объяснения ошибки, лучше подойдет какая-нибудь альтернативная история, с помощью которой человек самостоятельно сможет определить ошибку.


Ну давайте поковыряемся:



> Подобные мысли способны привести к разрыву шаблона, например, при вскрытии факта, что всеми любимая нежная и трепетная "принцесса", как и все проводит дефекацию вонючим калом.


Вот понимаете, принцессы делают еще столько удивительных вещей: ковыряются в носу, блюют, потеют, у них месячные (дайте нашатыря Дубинину, а) короче страшно представить. Принцы, кстати, от них не сильно отстают))
Но я не могу сказать (и, насколько я знаю, большинство не скажут), что это рвет какой-то шаблон. А вы говорите. В этом то я проблему, если честно, и увидела. Вашу. Вас это словно тяготит. В чем моя ошибка?

----------

Alex (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (27.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Проблема лишь одна. Действительно серьёзный человек встречается примерно раз в 7 лет. А время жизни ограничено.


Т.е. вы женщин каждые семь лет меняете, а хотелось бы чаще?

----------

Alex (27.12.2013), Алексей Л (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (27.12.2013), Фил (27.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Т.е. вы женщин каждые семь лет меняете, а хотелось бы чаще?


Если встречаю серьёзную женщину, с которой мог бы оказаться вместе - это не значит, что я разрываю отношения с женой или с подругой. 

*Я вообще не изменяю, никогда*: хотя работа постоянно подбрасывает искушения (чтоб даже чуть-чуть зарабатывать, мне приходится выступать в роли абсолютного лидера, что соблазняет многих дам). Сейчас блудные помыслы, кажется, обуздал. Конечно, клеша страсти никуда не делась, но я обрываю эротические мысли и фантазии. Раньше не мог помыслы оборвать, как человек привязчивый и страстный. Женщин - люблю. Внешне это никак не проявлялось, но помыслы одолевали - теперь подтянул дисциплину сознания.

----------

Мира Смирнова (27.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

Две страстишки остаются непобеждёнными: чревоугодие и интернет-зависимость. Хотя я неуклонно худею, нередко соблазняюсь сочником каким-нибудь, тёмной шоколадкой, или ещё чем-нибудь. Постоянно пишу на БФ. Нужно с этим кончать.

----------

Иляна (27.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (27.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Постоянно пишу на БФ. Нужно с этим кончать.


Amen.

----------

Aion (27.12.2013), Alex (27.12.2013), Neroli (27.12.2013), Ашвария (27.12.2013), Влад К (27.12.2013), Германн (27.12.2013), Дмитрон (27.12.2013), Кузьмич (27.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (27.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (27.12.2013), Фил (27.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Дело в том, что у меня очень плохое чувство юмора и я частенько не вижу скрытый сарказм или иронию.


Вы на себя наговариваете! У настоящего буддиста не может быть плохого чувства юмора! Вы просто ему даете поблажки, вот оно и обленилось. :Cool:

----------

Кузьмич (27.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Вот понимаете, принцессы делают еще столько удивительных вещей: ковыряются в носу, блюют, потеют, у них месячные (дайте нашатыря Дубинину, а) короче страшно представить. Принцы, кстати, от них не сильно отстают))
> Но я не могу сказать (и, насколько я знаю, большинство не скажут), что это рвет какой-то шаблон. А вы говорите. В этом то я проблему, если честно, и увидела. Вашу. Вас это словно тяготит. В чем моя ошибка?


Представьте вымышленную ситуацию: жена упрекает мужа в бытовых вопросах, по-простому говоря "пилит". Муж впадает в гнев. Что является причиной гнева? Похоже, что проблема в жене, ведь до этого у мужа все было прекрасно, но вот пришла жена и возникло раздражение, т.е. причина гнева - жена, а жена "пилит", например, из-за того, что не выспалась, а не выспалась она, предположим, из-за плача ребенка, а ребенок плачет из-за.. ну и т.д. и т.п. и выйдет, что в итоге причиной гнева мужа стала вся вселенная. Как решить проблему гнева? Да, никак. Изменить вселенную не получится. Несмотря на то, что логическая цепочка гнев-->жена-->ребенок-->...-->вселенная, кажется верной, в действительности ошибка возникла на самом первом этапе: причина гнева не в жене, а в муже. Его реакция - и есть причина гнева. 

Не нужно перекладывать ответственность на других, когда Вы говорите, что проблема в окружении и окружающих (в частности проблема у Андрея П.), в действительности это только проблемы Вашего восприятия. И если Вы перечитаете свое же сообщение, то увидите, что слова "удивляет" и "страшно представить" по отношению к обычным и естественным вещам написали Вы сами, не я.

В общем, так, чтобы не продолжать эту малополезную дискуссию, уточняю:
1. У меня нет никаких психологических проблем, связанных с физиологическими выделениями у женщин.
2. По-прежнему утверждаю, что разрыв шаблона возможен у людей мыслящих шаблонами.
Если Вы не согласны с утверждениями в этих пунктах, пожалуйста, напишите, почему, но лучше в ЛП, так как к этой теме форума это не относится. Пока же все Ваши высказывания, домысли и догадки, ни ко мне, ни к моему сообщению просто не применимы.

P.S. Мне очень жаль, что Вы меня не слышите. Но это только моя проблема.  :Frown:

----------


## Андрей П.

> Вы на себя наговариваете! У настоящего буддиста не может быть плохого чувства юмора! Вы просто ему даете поблажки, вот оно и обленилось.


Я неправильный буддист и поэтому у меня неправильное чувство юмора.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Если встречаю серьёзную женщину, с которой мог бы оказаться вместе - это не значит, что я разрываю отношения с женой или с подругой. 
> 
> *Я вообще не изменяю, никогда*: хотя работа постоянно подбрасывает искушения (чтоб даже чуть-чуть зарабатывать, мне приходится выступать в роли абсолютного лидера, что соблазняет многих дам). Сейчас блудные помыслы, кажется, обуздал. Конечно, клеша страсти никуда не делась, но я обрываю эротические мысли и фантазии. Раньше не мог помыслы оборвать, как человек привязчивый и страстный. Женщин - люблю. Внешне это никак не проявлялось, но помыслы одолевали - теперь подтянул дисциплину сознания.


Мне кажется, что у Вас литературный талант. Интригует. Лидер по принуждению, терпеливый мачо, смачная борьба с соблазнами.  :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (28.12.2013), Эделизи (27.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Говорю же в Тайланд слетай)
> Найдешь.


" Пролететь можно любое расстояние в любое время, стоит только захотеть - сказал Старейший. - Я побывал всюду и везде, куда проникла моя мысль. - Он посмотрел на морскую гладь. - Странно: чайки, которые отвергают совершенство во имя путешествий, не улетают никуда; где им , копушам! А те, кто отказывается от путешествий во имя совершенства, летают по всей вселенной, как метеоры. Запомни, Джонатан, небеса - это не какое-то место или время, потому что ни место, ни время не имеют значения. Небеса - это..."
 Ричард Бах " Чайка по имени Джонатан  Ливингстон" )

----------

Антончик (28.12.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Можно жениться, если это не _женщина_, а _товарищ по партии_. Иначе все эти бирюльки, женские штучки, женский менталитет и пр. глупости отвлекают. К тому же просто _женщина_ больше думает о детопроизводстве, чем о вещах высоких и духовных, а наличие детей обременяет и удаляет от угасания. _Товарищ по партии_ же борется за идею в ущерб обывательству.

Лучше, конечно же, не жениться, а стать монахом. Но если чешется ниже пояса и никак не в мочь это прекратить, следуя словам Будды Готамы, усилием воли, то люди женятся. Если бы у меня была перспектива войти в поток, я бы может и не женился бы никогда.

----------

Антончик (28.12.2013)

----------


## Юань Дин

Зачотно +5 !




> 


"Обладает ли женщина душой?"

Порой, когда слышишь из женской части дома женские разговоры, видишь их интересы, которые столь далеки от вещей высоких и духовных, то думаешь, что не обладает  :Smilie: 

Но это не ко всем женщинам относится. Есть женщины, увлеченные идеей. К таким у меня симпатия. К товарищам по партии.

----------


## Alex

Теме вполне можно дать подзаголовок "За кого ни в коем случае не надо выходить замуж".

----------

Neroli (28.12.2013), Алексей Л (28.12.2013), Дубинин (28.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013), Юань Дин (28.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Мне кажется, что у Вас литературный талант. Интригует. Лидер по принуждению, терпеливый мачо, смачная борьба с соблазнами.


Потому что я был вынужден работать и писателем (по договорам с московскими издательствами). Так называется одна из моих фрилансовых профессий в этих документах. В поведении я очень сдержанный, предпочитаю в драки не вступать. Недавно на пустыре подвыпивший парень затребовал денег, и что-то в кармане держал. Предположив, что это нож, предпочёл поделиться - бить ногой в нижнюю часть живота не стал. Конечно, никакой я не мачо, а тихий и безвредный человек.

----------

Алексей Л (28.12.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Порой, когда слышишь из женской части дома женские разговоры, видишь их интересы, которые столь далеки от вещей высоких и духовных, то думаешь, что не обладает


Так подобное и выращивает подобное. Вы не представляете, как девочкам в детстве мозг выносят насчет удачного замужества, детей, научиться готовить, что все подруги-соперницы, надо быть лучшей, чтобы получить лучшего мужика чтобы все завидовали и т.д. По-крайней мере, не в очень интеллектуальной среде это так.

----------

Vladiimir (28.12.2013), Алексей Л (28.12.2013), Иляна (30.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Юань Дин (28.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> "Обладает ли женщина душой?"
> 
> Порой, когда слышишь из женской части дома женские разговоры, видишь их интересы, которые столь далеки от вещей высоких и духовных, то думаешь, что не обладает 
> 
> Но это не ко всем женщинам относится. Есть женщины, увлеченные идеей. К таким у меня симпатия. К товарищам по партии.


Да есть у них душа, Будда же. доказал, (в тхероваде вроде сомневаются слегка)))

----------

Алексей Л (28.12.2013), Юань Дин (28.12.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Но если чешется ниже пояса и никак не в мочь это прекратить, следуя словам Будды Готамы, усилием воли, то люди женятся.


Вас жестко ... обманули.
Для того, чтобы "почесать", жениться не обязательно.

----------

Alex (28.12.2013), Германн (28.12.2013), Дубинин (28.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2013), Юань Дин (28.12.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Здорово! Мечтаю о фотографии.


Долго думал, но так и не понял, зачем хорошей замужней буддистке моя фотография. По-дружески всегда рад лично с Вами пообщаться; на ретрите могу подойти побеседовать. Если просто хотите узнать меня в нашей общей толпе (думаю, так) - да, конечно, давайте свой адрес.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Можно жениться, если это не _женщина_, а _товарищ по партии_. Иначе все эти бирюльки, женские штучки, женский менталитет и пр. глупости отвлекают. К тому же просто _женщина_ больше думает о детопроизводстве, чем о вещах высоких и духовных, а наличие детей обременяет и удаляет от угасания. _Товарищ по партии_ же борется за идею в ущерб обывательству.
> 
> Лучше, конечно же, не жениться, а стать монахом. Но если чешется ниже пояса и никак не в мочь это прекратить, следуя словам Будды Готамы, усилием воли, то люди женятся. Если бы у меня была перспектива войти в поток, я бы может и не женился бы никогда.


Конечно в духовном плане должно быть согласие, потому как чисто сексуальный брак буддисту не нужен, 
Во-первых девушка должна быть духовной, не материалисткой, но опять-таки не католичкой или мусульманкой, на мой взгляд лучше уж эстонская ведьма чем невменяемость.

А вам не обязательно убегать от себя в монастырь, можно жениться на буддистке и она будет вашей Сангхой, будете жить прямо в Сангхе  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алексей Л

> Долго думал, но так и не понял, зачем хорошей замужней буддистке моя фотография. По-дружески всегда рад лично с Вами пообщаться; на ретрите могу подойти побеседовать. Если просто хотите узнать меня в нашей общей толпе (думаю, так) - да, конечно, давайте свой адрес.


Да ладно, Германн, не ломайте мозг, поступки женщин не поддаются анализу. 
Давайте уже фотку, мне тоже интересно как вы в реале выглядите.

----------

Фил (28.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Долго думал, но так и не понял, зачем хорошей замужней буддистке моя фотография. По-дружески всегда рад лично с Вами пообщаться; на ретрите могу подойти побеседовать. Если просто хотите узнать меня в нашей общей толпе (думаю, так) - да, конечно, давайте свой адрес.


Просто как тут уже писали, вы очень захватывающий персонаж. У меня даже соображений нет, на кого бы вы могли бы быть похожим (а воображение у меня богатое). Так что просто интересно.

----------


## Германн

> Просто как тут уже писали, вы очень захватывающий персонаж. У меня даже соображений нет, на кого бы вы могли бы быть похожим (а воображение у меня богатое). Так что просто интересно.


Так где же ящик-то? Секрета нет. 
Наверняка мы сталкивались на ретритах и знакомы в лицо.

----------


## Антончик

из соседней темы:




> -- Итак, почему вы хотите развестись со своим супругом, если он вам не изменяет, не пьянствует, занимается работой по дому, регулярно дарит вам цветы и даже не курит?
> -- Ваша честь, ну сами подумайте: как с таким жить? Это же не жизнь, а тоска зелёная!

----------


## Виджай

> Потому что я был вынужден работать и писателем (по договорам с московскими издательствами). Так называется одна из моих фрилансовых профессий в этих документах. В поведении я очень сдержанный, предпочитаю в драки не вступать. Недавно на пустыре подвыпивший парень затребовал денег, и что-то в кармане держал. Предположив, что это нож, предпочёл поделиться - бить ногой в нижнюю часть живота не стал. Конечно, никакой я не мачо, а тихий и безвредный человек.


А убегать не пробовали? Лучше бежать, чем делиться....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Виджай

> Так подобное и выращивает подобное. Вы не представляете, как девочкам в детстве мозг выносят насчет удачного замужества, детей, научиться готовить, что все подруги-соперницы, надо быть лучшей, чтобы получить лучшего мужика чтобы все завидовали и т.д. По-крайней мере, не в очень интеллектуальной среде это так.


Ну прямо таки выносят!? Ну не жалуйтесь. На мужчин давление не меньше - что б  бабло было, что б не лох был, что б семью содержал, дарил подарки, да и еще что б чувствовать себя женщиной с ним несколько раз за ночь.  :Big Grin:

----------

Антончик (28.12.2013), Фил (28.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ну прямо таки выносят!? Ну не жалуйтесь. На мужчин давление не меньше - что б  бабло было, что б не лох был, что б семью содержал, дарил подарки, да и еще что б чувствовать себя женщиной с ним несколько раз за ночь.


В детстве мамы так говорят? Сыночек, чтобы мою будущую невестку ублажал пятнадцать раз за ночь - иначе не сын ты мне! И попробуй шубу ей не купи - всю семью нашу опозоришь!

----------

Мира Смирнова (29.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> В детстве мамы так говорят? Сыночек, чтобы мою будущую невестку ублажал пятнадцать раз за ночь - иначе не сын ты мне! И попробуй шубу ей не купи - всю семью нашу опозоришь!


Мамы так конечно не говорят, к чему ирония?
Это подразумевается всей нашей культурой.
Вспомните недавние вздыхания на БФ "Эх, где же настоящие мужчины"
Что уже предполагает, что есть мужчины - настоящие, которые ведут себя так-то и так-то.
А есть - ненастоящие.
Вот так  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так подобное и выращивает подобное. Вы не представляете, как девочкам в детстве мозг выносят насчет удачного замужества, детей, научиться готовить, что все подруги-соперницы, надо быть лучшей, чтобы получить лучшего мужика чтобы все завидовали и т.д. По-крайней мере, не в очень интеллектуальной среде это так.


Нет, девочкам сейчас выносят мозг, как найти олигарха и разом достичь всех своих мечт :Smilie:  Кстати, их не мамы этому учат, а среда и общественные стереотипы, - и гораздо эффективнее.

Что касается России - то тут прямо какое-то общее женское сумасшествие - выйти замуж.

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013), Фил (28.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Мамы так конечно не говорят, к чему ирония?
> Это подразумевается всей нашей культурой.
> Вспомните недавние вздыхания на БФ "Эх, где же настоящие мужчины"
> Что уже предполагает, что есть мужчины - настоящие, которые ведут себя так-то и так-то.
> А есть - ненастоящие.
> Вот так


Мальчикам выносят мозги чтобы они стали профессионалами, продолжили династию т.д. В детстве мальчиков семьей вообще не грузят.

----------


## Neroli

ЧОрт, а я своей дочери все забываю сказать что она должна выйти замуж.  :Frown:

----------

Антончик (29.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (29.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Мальчикам выносят мозги чтобы они стали профессионалами, продолжили династию т.д. В детстве мальчиков семьей вообще не грузят.


Так речь идет о том что мозг выносят вообще.
И кстати и том, что женится надо - тоже.
Или начинают думать - что гомосек  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> ЧОрт, а я своей дочери все забываю сказать что она должна выйти замуж.


А как же внуки?!!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Neroli

> А как же внуки?!!!!


Мне дочь говорит, что не хочет никаких детей, а я ей - не хочешь как хочешь. Я вообще не типичная старушенция))) 
Меня, кстати, тоже замужеством в детстве никто не грузил. Даже готовить не научили))

----------

Паня (24.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мальчикам выносят мозги чтобы они стали профессионалами, продолжили династию т.д. В детстве мальчиков семьей вообще не грузят.


Думаю, все зависит от папы и мамы мальчика или девочки. Если у ребенка был хороший пример любви и взаимопомощи, поддержки и ласки у родителей, то ему уже никто мозги не вынесет. Любой родитель по идее желает своему ребенку счастья. И вот поэтому, полагаю, если буддист не может создать нормальные отношения с партнершей - то ему женитьба категорически противопоказана.

Большинство людей ждут каких-то чувств. И считают их причиной брака. Причина брака в большинстве случаев - эгоистичное желание стать счастливым за счет партнера и его "застолбить" для себя. И вдруг получается, что он тоже хочет того же. И начинается торговля - что кому должен.

Редко бывает счастливый брак от этого....вообще, среди моих с мужем ровесников на 10 пар 9 разведены. Если не на 100 - 99....я не считаю уже тех, кто еле держится в силу экономической зависимости или несовершеннолетних детей. Ну, и зачем тогда вообще брак? 

Я замуж вышла для документов в смысле штампа. При любви и искренних отношениях с моим мужем. Совершенно этого не стесняюсь. Но я бросила ради него хорошую работу, жилье, друзей, страну и возможность себя хорошо экономически обеспечить. И поехала к любимому, при том, что знала, как тяжело приживаться в чужой стране и что мне придется пережить.

Но меня совершенно не прельщала еще перспектива каждый раз подвергаться проверке итальянских властей на предмет визы. И торчать в Италии на птичьих правах. Я рисковала всем, а он свободно мог проводить эксперименты? А так - и не выходила бы за него замуж. Это все равно ничего не дает и ни от чего не удержит.

В Европе люди вообще многие живут нерасписанными. Рожают детей, признают себя родителями, но не женятся. Брак вообще уже превратился в какую-то социальную западню. Из которой многие мечтают вырваться.

----------

Антончик (29.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Думаю, все зависит от папы и мамы мальчика или девочки. Если у ребенка был хороший пример любви и взаимопомощи, поддержки и ласки у родителей, то ему уже никто мозги не вынесет. Любой родитель по идее желает своему ребенку счастья. И вот поэтому, полагаю, если буддист не может создать нормальные отношения с партнершей - то ему женитьба категорически противопоказана.
> 
> Большинство людей ждут каких-то чувств. И считают их причиной брака. Причина брака в большинстве случаев - эгоистичное желание стать счастливым за счет партнера. И вдруг получается, что он тоже хочет того же. И начинается торговля - что кому должен.
> 
> Редко бывает счастливый брак от этого....вообще, среди моих с мужем ровесников на 10 пар 9 разведены. Если не на 100 - 99....я не считаю уже тех, кто еле держится в силу экономической зависимости или несовершеннолетних детей. Ну, и зачем тогда вообще брак? 
> 
> Я замуж вышла для документов. При любви и искренних отношениях с моим мужем. Совершенно этого не стесняюсь. Но я бросила ради него хорошую работу, жилье, людей, страну и возможность себя хорошо экономически обеспечить. И поехала к любимому, при том, что знала, как тяжело приживаться в чужой стране и что мне придется пережить.
> 
> Но меня совершенно не прельщала еще перспектива каждый раз подвергаться проверке итальянских властей на предмет визы. И торчать в Италии на птичьих правах. А так - и не выходила бы за него замуж. Это все равно ничего не дает и ни от чего не удержит.
> ...


Ну все. Сажусь за "автобиографию" Пемы  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013), Паня (29.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Мне дочь говорит, что не хочет никаких детей, а я ей - не хочешь как хочешь. Я вообще не типичная старушенция))) 
> Меня, кстати, тоже замужеством в детстве никто не грузил. Даже готовить не научили))


Родительский сценарий?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Родительский сценарий?


Похоже на то))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну все. Сажусь за автобиографию Пемы


Не, как же так, без живого знакомства и наблюдения в реале, дорогая ТВ -коллега? :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> Не, как же так, без живого знакомства и наблюдения в реале, дорогая ТВ -коллега?


А вдруг вы разрушите прекрасный образ, который у меня сложился?  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014), Паня (29.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ЧОрт, а я своей дочери все забываю сказать что она должна выйти замуж.


А я своей все время повторяю, чтоб дружила для начала пару лет. Можно с сексом. И чтоб не обещала никому ничего. :Smilie: 

При семейном стереотипе родителей больше 20 лет брака и дедов - больше 50 :Smilie: 

Но она слишком разборчивая.....пока :Smilie:

----------


## Виджай

> Так речь идет о том что мозг выносят вообще.
> И кстати и том, что женится надо - тоже.
> Или начинают думать - что гомосек


га-га, ну да это есть. я так и отвечал на вопрос родственников, чего не женишься. на самом деле все м. и ж. должны как-то совпасть то ли на тонком, то ли на толстом энергетическом  уровне. У меня совпало, так и ничего -  особо  ни буддизму, ни атеизму, ни какому-то ...изму не мешает.

----------

Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014), Фил (28.12.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> В детстве мамы так говорят? Сыночек, чтобы мою будущую невестку ублажал пятнадцать раз за ночь - иначе не сын ты мне! И попробуй шубу ей не купи - всю семью нашу опозоришь!


не, мне говорили, когда я баловался вегетарианством как-то так - "мясо надо кушать, а то девчата любить не будут".

----------

Фил (28.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Мне дочь говорит, что не хочет никаких детей, а я ей - не хочешь как хочешь. Я вообще не типичная старушенция))) 
> Меня, кстати, тоже замужеством в детстве никто не грузил. Даже готовить не научили))


Это временно. Тетка за 40 без детей - жалкое зрелище. Она и сама это осознает. Ну если только, она монахиня, мать тереза и т.д.
Ой, мне как-то везло - никогда не встречал женщин, которые не умеют готовить в той или иной степени.

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Это временно. Тетка за 40 без детей - жалкое зрелище. Она и сама это осознает. .


Блин, скоро я стану "жалким зрелищем". Прям вот скоро. Может тогда и осознаю  :Big Grin:

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ой, мне как-то везло - никогда не встречал женщин, которые не умеют готовить в той или иной степени.


Это такая ерунда. Готовить можно научиться как и всему что угодно.

----------

Иляна (30.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Вот что написано в одном Махаянском источнике:




> Немыслимые усилия совершаются Ради этого бренного тела, Которое неизбежно умрет, Канет в ад и другие миры. Приложив миллионную долю этих усилий, Можно достичь Пробуждения. Рабы желании страдают больше, чем идущие по Пути, Но Пробуждения не достигают. И меч, и яд, и огонь, И падение в пропасть, и недруги — Все это ничто в сравнении с желаниями. Только подумай о муках адских миров! 
> 
> Так, исполнившись отвращения к желанию, Найди усладу в уединении, В безмятежных лесах, Где нет ни разногласий, ни ссор.
> 
> Так или иначе Поразмыслив о достоинствах уединения И успокоив блуждание помыслов, Взрасти совершенную бодхичитту.
> http://www.tamqui.com/buddhaworld/%D...82%D0%B2%D1%8B

----------

Фил (28.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Это временно. Тетка за 40 без детей - жалкое зрелище.


Тетка за 40 и детьми бывает жалким зрелищем. Тут нет зависимости.




> Ой, мне как-то везло - никогда не встречал женщин, которые не умеют готовить в той или иной степени.


Тетка за 40 не умеющая готовить - жалкое зрелище?)))

----------

Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Тетка за 40 не умеющая готовить - жалкое зрелище?)))


Вообще бессмысленно прожитая жизнь! Как поется в одной христианской песенке: одна листва, одна листва, ты не принес плода... одна листва, одна листва, ты огорчил христа  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще бессмысленно прожитая жизнь! Как поется в одной христианской песенке: одна листва, одна листва, ты не принес плода... одна листва, одна листва, ты огорчил христа


Думаете готовить так трудно научится что ли?

----------

Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Думаете готовить так трудно научится что ли?


Не, не трудно.  Было б желание.

----------

Фил (28.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это временно. Тетка за 40 без детей - жалкое зрелище. Она и сама это осознает.


Вряд ли она осознает, что она - жалкое зрелище. Она считает теток с детьми - жалким зрелищем :Smilie: 

Если, конечно, женщина не может иметь детей по физиологическим причинам или без преданного мужа, в этом случае неделикатно ее в этом упрекать.

----------

Vladiimir (28.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Вряд ли она осознает, что она - жалкое зрелище. Она считает теток с детьми - жалким зрелищем


Бывает "красота в глазах смотрящего", а бывает "жалкое зрелище"... там же.

----------

Alex (28.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Бывает "красота в глазах смотрящего", а бывает "жалкое зрелище"... там же.


Не нравится - не смотри. Что за извращение? И вспомни, что на тебя самого по некоторым пунктам без слез смотреть нельзя :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

Нашел "навскидку": ТОП-9 успешных и бездетных знаменитостей:

http://www.bagnet.org/news/raitings/176519

----------


## Виджай

> Вряд ли она осознает, что она - жалкое зрелище. Она считает теток с детьми - жалким зрелищем
> 
> Если, конечно, женщина не может иметь детей по физиологическим причинам или без преданного мужа, в этом случае неделикатно ее в этом упрекать.



Осознает. Мысли приходят стопудово. Биологию не обманешь. Так и есть.

----------

Алексей Л (29.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А вдруг вы разрушите прекрасный образ, который у меня сложился?


Многие уже проверили вживую. Не разрушился.  :Smilie:  Не написала ни слова вранья, чесслово. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тетка за 40 без детей - жалкое зрелище. Она и сама это осознает. Ну если только, она монахиня, мать тереза и т.д.





> Осознает. Мысли приходят стопудово. Биологию не обманешь. Так и есть.


Мысли могут приходить (и уходить) разные. Причем тут "жалкое зрелище"?  В мире очень и очень много прекрасных и очаровательных бездетных женщин (также как и с детьми). И жалкого зрелища они уж точно не представляют (можно навскидку взять для примера знаменитую российскую балерину Анну Павлову или дизайнера Коко Шанель или оперную певицу Марию Каллас).

----------

Аньезка (28.12.2013), Нея (28.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.12.2013), Фил (28.12.2013), Эделизи (28.12.2013)

----------


## SlavaR

> Осознает. Мысли приходят стопудово. Биологию не обманешь. Так и есть.





 :Smilie:

----------


## Эделизи

> Осознает. Мысли приходят стопудово. Биологию не обманешь. Так и есть.


Что в ПК говорится о биологии?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

- Какая жалкая бездетная женщина за 40к, - подумал он.
- Какой никчемный мужчинка. И рожает же кто-то от таких, - подумала она.

----------

Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> - Какая жалкая бездетная женщина за 40к, - подумал он.
> - Какой никчемный мужчинка. И рожает же кто-то от таких, - подумала она.


Хорошо, что можно как то утешиться.

----------


## Виджай

> Мысли могут приходить (и уходить) разные. Причем тут "жалкое зрелище"?  В мире очень и очень много прекрасных и очаровательных бездетных женщин (также как и с детьми). И жалкого зрелища они уж точно не представляют (можно навскидку взять для примера знаменитую российскую балерину Анну Павлову или дизайнера Коко Шанель или оперную певицу Марию Каллас).


А вы знаете, что они чувствовали? Или о чем задумывались? К тому же, если есть что-то что может заменить био. инстинкт, то и ок. 

Я пока таких в живую не видел. А кого видел, те довольно страдающие личности, хотя пытаются этого не показывать. Уверяют себя, мол я свободная, что хочу, то и делаю... ляляляля...  Но видящий видит, что это маска.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нужна ли современному буддисту жена?


Лично мне не нужна. Не уверен, правда, что это как-то связано с буддизмом.

----------

Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Осознает. Мысли приходят стопудово. Биологию не обманешь. Так и есть.


Это Вы с точки зрения физиологии мужчины объясняете? :Smilie:  

Могу Вас заверить, что есть масса совершенно удовлетворенных своим положением бездетных женщин - сама знаю лично немало таких. Многие из них ПО СОБСТВЕННОМУ ВЫБОРУ не рожают. Потому что считают, что так лучше. Такие женщины просто не реализуются через материнство, а реализуются через что-то другое.

Более того, сейчас времена запланированного рождения детей, когда можно предохраняться гарантированно, и этот вопрос многие вообще откладывают, и только случайность порой их делает матерями. Просто не все имеют Ваш стереотип, что женщина не может состояться без ребенка. В Европе вообще рождаемость падает - слишком трудно поднимать детей и доводить их до полной самостоятельности. 

Как можно чувствовать себя ущербным в чем-то, если ты этого не пробовал и не можешь точно определить в чем именно твоя ущербность? :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (29.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Буддизм делает тебя самодостаточным. 

Если у него в жизни возникает ситуация, когда он сближается с кем-то, то он идет на это в случае, если это помогает в практике и полезно обоим - хорошенько проверив партнера и подумав о последствиях. А также, если партнер в состоянии менять свои взгляды и привычки в сторону благого. И буддист должен быть в состоянии наладить отношения до открытости, любви и взаимопонимания. Бывает, что другому человеку нужно помочь своим присутствием, обучить его и поддержать до полной устойчивости. 

Никто не сделает тебя счастливым, кроме тебя самого. И ты не можешь дать полноценное счастье кому-то, не развив свои буддийские качества. 

Поэтому брак вообще сам по себе абсурден. Но мы - обыкновенные самсарные личности, и поэтому подвержены всяким сентиментальным стереотипам. Есть и проявление кармических связей.  Только не надо придавать браку какую-то особую роль. Это совершенно необязательная опция. Без нее люди не умирают.

----------


## AlexТ

> Лично мне не нужна.


Это хорошо! 

Как сказал Шантидева: "_Хотя женское тело полно нечистот, Его не получишь даром. Ради него ты себя изнуряешь трудом, Мучаешься в адах и других мирах._"

----------

Влад К (29.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вот что написано в одном Махаянском источнике:


А если не ради бренного тела, разве нет других причин?

ГР как известно женат был, и многие другие реализованные мастера. И не то чтобы секса у них не было, но взрослая любовь и секс как интегрированный метод. Но вот судя по вашему посту вы и не знаете как это делать, поэтому для вас лучше быть одному.

----------


## AlexТ

> ГР как известно женат был, и многие другие реализованные мастера. И не то чтобы секса у них не было, но взрослая любовь и секс как интегрированный метод. Но вот судя по вашему посту вы и не знаете как это делать, поэтому для вас лучше быть одному.


Без страсти секс просто быть не может. По крайней мере для мужчины.  И вообще, любовь к ОДНОЙ женщине это идеализация этой женщины.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нашел "навскидку": ТОП-9 успешных и бездетных знаменитостей:
> 
> http://www.bagnet.org/news/raitings/176519


Как классно выглядит Ким Кэтролл в свои 55!

----------


## Алексей Л

> Лично мне не нужна. Не уверен, правда, что это как-то связано с буддизмом.


Это и понятно, вы не знаете что с ней делать?!  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это и понятно, вы не знаете что с ней делать?!


С чего Вы так решили? Я был женат. Мне есть с чем сравнивать. Мне нравится беззаботная жизнь.
А вообще, те, кто хотят много хорошего и разнообразного секса, как правило, не женятся (у меня есть несколько друзей которые не женятся именно по этой причине).

----------

SlavaR (29.12.2013), Аньезка (29.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (29.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это и понятно, вы не знаете что с ней делать?!


Судя по детскому вопросу, который Вы задали в этой теме, это Вы не знаете что и как с ней делать.

----------

Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Буддизм делает тебя самодостаточным. Искренняя метта является полноценной заменой любой иллюзорной любви с партнером, и человек вполне может обойтись без подпорок. Он полностью напитывается даяния другим. Потребность в удовольствии может полностью отпасть, а любовь и мудрую поддержку он получает от Учения и мудрых наставников.
> 
> Если у него в жизни возникает ситуация, когда он сближается с кем-то, то он идет на это в случае, если это помогает в практике и полезно обоим - хорошенько проверив партнера и подумав о последствиях. А также, если партнер в состоянии менять свои взгляды и привычки в сторону благого. И буддист должен быть в состоянии наладить отношения до открытости, любви и взаимопонимания. Бывает, что другому человеку нужно помочь своим присутствием, обучить его и поддержать до полной устойчивости. 
> 
> Никто не сделает тебя счастливым, кроме тебя самого. И ты не можешь дать полноценное счастье кому-то, не развив свои буддийские качества. 
> 
> Поэтому брак вообще сам по себе абсурден. Но мы - обыкновенные самсарные личности, и поэтому подвержены всяким сентиментальным стереотипам. Есть и проявление кармических связей.  Только не надо придавать браку какую-то особую роль. Это совершенно необязательная опция. Без нее люди не умирают.


Та никто не спорит что можно обойтись без всего, можно даже уйти жить в пещеру и есть камни, опять-таки вопрос сможете ли вы в таких условиях заниматься практикой, ибо по всей видимости не абсурд по-вашему это полный отказ от всего. Так что же остановились на пол-пути, освобождайтесь от всех подпорок тогда, плохому танцору всегда что-то мешает.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Без страсти секс просто быть не может. По крайней мере для мужчины.  И вообще, любовь к ОДНОЙ женщине это идеализация этой женщины.


Ну немножко должна быть страсть, не роботы же. А почему вы решили что к одной?

----------


## Алексей Л

> С чего Вы так решили? Я был женат. Мне есть с чем сравнивать. Мне нравится беззаботная жизнь.
> А вообще, те, кто хотят много хорошего и разнообразного секса, как правило, не женятся (у меня есть несколько друзей которые не женятся именно по этой причине).


Ваша точка зрения понятна, жена=секс, тут больше комментировать нечего

----------


## AlexТ

> Ну немножко должна быть страсть, не роботы же. А почему вы решили что к одной?


Женитьба это когда вы влюбились в одну больше чем в других. Идеализация одного мешка отходов. По крайней мере так в моногамной женитьбе.

----------


## Vladiimir

Для меня, наоборот, "жена" не равно "секс". Я даже не знаю, для кого так (жена=секс, по крайней мере, после нескольких лет в браке). Для меня жена = "заботы" и "обязанности".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Алексей, ну не хватит ли?  Точка зрения Владимира, да и моя тоже, что жена(муж) для буддизма не нужны. 

Для буддизма нужны встреча с Дхармой, необходимые и достаточные условия для практики - скромный кров, еда и одежда, сравнительно хорошее здоровье и некоторая финансовая независимость.

Все лишнее надо отмести. Жена(муж), а тем более дети - требуют очень больших усилий и отвлекают от практики. Они, конечно, могут усилить практику, но все равно придется заниматься большим количеством самсарных дел. 

Никакая жена не вытащит Вас из самсары. И не сделает счастливым в высшем смысле.

Иметь постоянного партнера нужно, только, если это очевидно помогает практике друг друга. Все. Что там еще обсуждать?

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (29.12.2013), Аньезка (29.12.2013), Нея (29.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Цэде (29.12.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Все лишнее надо отмести. Жена(муж), а тем более дети - требуют очень больших усилий и отвлекают от практики. Они, конечно, могут усилить практику, но все равно придется заниматься большим количеством самсарных дел.


Верно! Если человек почти тонет в океане (_самсары_), то зачем ему надевать железо? Что бы он стал более сильным?  

Не исключаю что некоторые могут тренировать Дхамму и в более тяжелых условиях. Но не все так хорошо плавают с железом на спине.




> _Ради минутных удовольствий, Доступных даже скоту, Несчастные пускают по ветру Столь редкое драгоценное рождение._   - БОДХИЧАРЬЯ-АВАТАРА

----------


## Алексей Л

> Женитьба это когда вы влюбились в одну больше чем в других. Идеализация одного мешка отходов. По крайней мере так в моногамной женитьбе.


Вы же предпочитаете одну традицию больше чем другие, одну еду больше чем другую, идеализация, мой друг?
Если для вас это мешок отходов то он таким и будет, каждый видит по-разному.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Для меня, наоборот, "жена" не равно "секс". Я даже не знаю, для кого так (жена=секс, по крайней мере, после нескольких лет в браке). Для меня жена = "заботы" и "обязанности".


Тогда непонятны ваши предыдущие посты, там других связей не видно

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы же предпочитаете одну традицию больше чем другие, одну еду больше чем другую, идеализация, мой друг?
> Если для вас это мешок отходов то он таким и будет, каждый видит по-разному.


Во первых я не исключаю некоторые учения из других традиций. Я много цитировал из махаянского источника.

Далее. Да, у меня есть предпочтения... К правде.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тогда непонятны ваши предыдущие посты, там других связей не видно


Могу только посоветовать учиться читать...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Та никто не спорит что можно обойтись без всего, можно даже уйти жить в пещеру и есть камни, опять-таки вопрос сможете ли вы в таких условиях заниматься практикой, ибо по всей видимости не абсурд по-вашему это полный отказ от всего. Так что же остановились на пол-пути, освобождайтесь от всех подпорок тогда, плохому танцору всегда что-то мешает.


Я не за полный отказ от всего, а за отказ от специального поиска чего-либо, кроме Дхармы :Smilie:  А так, что приходит само, без усилий и без трех ядов, то почему бы этим не воспользоваться? :Smilie: 

А от своих подпорок в виде семьи я не буду избавляться - потому как я ее создала до встречи с Дхармой, и должна вырастить своего ребенка, раз уж его родила. И, соответственно, раз некуда было деться, создала отличные отношения с мужем и благой климат в семье. А он мне - возможность не работать и заниматься буддизмом. Просто направила практику на имеющиеся уже обстоятельства.

Но оставшись одна - вряд ли стала бы уже искать партнера. Я заранее знаю, какой мне нужен - до мелочей, и что найти подходящего практически невозможно, и придется приживаться к какому-нибудь геморрою. Для меня это абсурдно уже. 

Влюбиться тоже не могу - иллюзий нет для этого. А я уже не вижу, ради каких самсарных благ стоит вообще это делать. Мне любой мужчина после получаса разговора видится как на ладони и понятно, как будут с ним развиваться отношения, и какие его тараканы придется устаканивать и во что мне это обойдется. Уж простите за откровенность - большой жизненный опыт общения с мужчинами.

Нужен будет секс - это устроить вообще нетрудно. К обоюдной радости и удовольствию - без напрягов и обещаний. Без взятия на себя обязательств по уходу и ежедневной заботе. Порадовались и разбежались. Оставшись одна, я бы создала свою конуру, куда никто бы не приходил бы без приглашения.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей, ну не хватит ли?  Точка зрения Владимира, да и моя тоже, что жена(муж) для буддизма не нужны. 
> 
> Для буддизма нужны встреча с Дхармой, необходимые и достаточные условия для практики - скромный кров, еда и одежда, сравнительно хорошее здоровье и некоторая финансовая независимость.
> 
> Все лишнее надо отмести. Жена(муж), а тем более дети - требуют очень больших усилий и отвлекают от практики. Они, конечно, могут усилить практику, но все равно придется заниматься большим количеством самсарных дел. 
> 
> Никакая жена не выташит Вас из самсары. И не сделает счатливым в высшем смысле.
> 
> Иметь постоянного партнера нужно, только, если это очевидно помогает практике друг друга. Все. Что там еще обсуждать?


Согласен с вами. 

Всему виной практика бодхичитты, любовь ко всем существам, или побочный эффект от нее, ну может пройдет со временем

----------


## Алексей Л

> Во первых я не исключаю некоторые учения из других традиций. Я много цитировал из махаянского источника.
> 
> Далее. Да, у меня есть предпочтения... К правде.


Не исключаю... ну и то ладно, но все-таки предпочитаете метод отречения и мало знакомы с другими, с таким отношением к женщине лучше быть одному.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я не за полный отказ от всего, а за отказ от специального поиска чего-либо, кроме Дхармы А так, что приходит само, без усилий и без трех ядов, то почему бы этим не воспользоваться?
> 
> А от своих подпорок в виде семьи я не буду избавляться - потому как я ее создала до встречи с Дхармой, и должна вырастить своего ребенка, раз уж его родила. И, соответственно, раз некуда было деться, создала отличные отношения с мужем и благой климат в семье. А он мне - возможность не работать и заниматься буддизмом. Просто направила практику на имеющиеся уже обстоятельства.
> 
> Но оставшись одна - вряд ли стала бы уже искать партнера. Я заранее знаю, какой мне нужен - до мелочей, и что найти подходящего практически невозможно, и придется приживаться к какому-нибудь геморрою. Влюбиться тоже не могу - иллюзий нет для этого. А я уже не вижу, ради каких самсарных благ стоит вообще это делать. Мне любой мужчина после получаса разговора видится как на ладони и понятно, как будут с ним развиваться отношения, и какие его тараканы придется устаканивать и во что мне это обойдется. Уж простите за откровенность - большой жизненный опыт общения с мужчинами.
> 
> Нужен будет секс - это устроить вообще нетрудно. К обоюдной радости и удовольствию - без напрягов и обещаний. Без взятия на себя обязательств по уходу и ежедневной заботе. Порадовались и разбежались. Оставшись одна, я бы создала свою конуру, куда никто бы не приходил бы без приглашения.


Дхарму можно практиковать в любых условиях, и вы же не метод отречения практикуете, вам-то зачем от всего отказываться? Это вот AlexT нужно бы отказаться, но он не хочет покидать тепличные условия, а ведь это суть метода отречения. И секс тут только одна часть, раз решил отказаться- отказывайся от всего, к чему эта показушная однобокость. Что касаемо других методов освобождения то не тактично не только присовывать сюда отречения но и спорить без предварительного ознакомления и понимания этих методов которые никаким боком не связаны с отречением. 
Нет полного отречения- метод отречения не работает, все, никто из них не достигнет освобождения, AlexT читал много книжек но так и не понял смысла что метод отречения это не цель буддизма а лишь один из методов.

Но если вы знаете какой партнер нужн то значит все-таки есть такой, пусть даже идеальный  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Похоже, Вы не слишком пока разобрались, в чем заключается отречение в буддизме :Smilie: 

Буддисты не занимаются аскетизмом и умерщвлением плоти, и надо хорошо понимать, от чего именно отрекается буддист.

Что касается идеального партнера для меня лично, то я уже в жизни убедилась, что любой мужчина или женщина, как наборы в советское время, где с труднодоступными нужными товарами в виде тушенки добавлялся всякий хлам в виде толокна или крахмала. Тоесть, были специальные магазины с выставленными вариациями наборов на ветрине, и в добавок к нужной всем тушенке приходилось еще покупать кучу всякой ненужной ерунды, согласно предложенному набору. А так просто ее в магазинах тогда не достать было. И надо было найти набор с как можно более высоким для хозяйства КПД. И таким образом государство продавало никем не востребованные товары.

Так что любой человек для меня "набор" всевозможных качеств. :Smilie:  Надо опереться на "тушенку" и найти применение "толокну" :Smilie: А  когда там только крахмал килограммами на сто грамм тушенки, - с таким человеком практически не уживешься. Но уже не хочу никаких наборов рядом вообще. 

Да и в самой во мне тушенки маловато, полагаю. Уже вся подрасходовалась. Поэтому пусть лучше обойдутся без меня. :Big Grin:  Не хочу больше ни под кого подстраиваться и привыкать к чужому телу, речи и уму и условиям жизни.

----------


## AlexТ

> Дхарму можно практиковать в любых условиях,


Конечно есть редкие исключения, но  мы не можем строить общие правила на некоторых особенных примерах особых личностей.

Без отречения есть большая вероятность что суета самсары засосет человека.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Согласен с вами. 
> 
> Всему виной практика бодхичитты, любовь ко всем существам, или побочный эффект от нее, ну может пройдет со временем


Вот и любите всех равностно, при чем тут поиск жены? :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Хорошо, что можно как то утешиться.


Да, менталитет общества, состоящего из таких вот виджаев, мыслящих стереотипами - вещь совершенно чудовищная. Сколько поломанных судеб, сколько рожденных детей, нелюбимых мамами, которым это нафик не надо было. Сколько несчастных женщин, вовсе не от того, что они не замужем, а просто от того, что кругом такие виджаи в юбках и брюках, которые смотрят на тебя с жалостью уже лет так с 25-ти (как? еще не замужем?) и списывающие тебя в отстойник, как только ты достигла 40-ка (причем, независимо от того, детная ты или нет). И терпят всю жизнь алкашей, садистов и женатиков, лишь бы убогой старой девой не считали. Жуть и мрак.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Похоже, Вы не слишком пока разобрались, в чем заключается отречение в буддизме
> 
> Буддисты не занимаются аскетизмом и умерщвлением плоти, и надо хорошо понимать, от чего именно отрекается буддист.


Посмотрел ссылку, там ничего не сказано про то что есть что-то от чего не нужно отрекаться. Умерщвление плоти это не отречение а садизм. Отречение- это отречение от всех мирских благ, в чем я не прав?




> Что касается идеального партнера для меня лично, то я уже в жизни убедилась, что любой мужчина или женщина, как наборы в советское время, где с труднодоступными нужными товарами в виде тушенки добавлялся всякий хлам в виде толокна или крахмала. Тоесть, были специальные магазины с выставленными вариациями наборов на ветрине, и в добавок к нужной всем тушенке приходилось еще покупать кучу всякой ненужной ерунды, согласно предложенному набору. А так просто ее в магазинах тогда не достать было. И надо было найти набор с как можно более высоким для хозяйства КПД. И таким образом государство продавало никем не востребованные товары.
> 
> Так что любой человек для меня "набор" всевозможных качеств. Надо опереться на "тушенку" и найти применение "толокну"А  когда там только крахмал килограммами на сто грамм тушенки, - с таким человеком практически не уживешься. Но уже не хочу никаких наборов рядом вообще. 
> 
> Да и в самой во мне тушенки маловато, полагаю. Уже вся подрасходовалась. Поэтому пусть лучше обойдутся без меня. Не хочу больше ни под кого подстраиваться и привыкать к чужому телу, речи и уму и условиям жизни.


Пема, и вы туда-же, про суповой набор и КПД... ничего больше в человеке нет что-ли?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Конечно есть редкие исключения, но  мы не можем строить общие правила на некоторых особенных примерах особых личностей.
> 
> Без отречения есть большая вероятность что суета самсары засосет человека.


Та никто не спорит что отречение- самый стопудовый метод для широких масс, там не ошибешься

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вот и любите всех равностно, при чем тут поиск жены?


Это если просто любить, мне всегда хотелось иметь друга, товарища по Дхарме, но я как-то не представляю на этом месте мужчину так как предпочитаю женскую энергию, да и вообще удобнее вместе жить

----------


## Аньезка

> А вы знаете, что они чувствовали? Или о чем задумывались? К тому же, если есть что-то что может заменить био. инстинкт, то и ок. 
> 
> Я пока таких в живую не видел. А кого видел, те довольно страдающие личности, хотя пытаются этого не показывать. Уверяют себя, мол я свободная, что хочу, то и делаю... ляляляля...  Но видящий видит, что это маска.


Безумно страдающая без детей джецунма Тензин Палмо.
Надела маску, понимаешь, и типа смеется. ляляля

----------

Нея (29.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Надела маску, понимаешь, и типа смеется. ляляля


Что-то ей как-то совсем хорошо...

----------


## Alex

Про чайлдфри уже было вообще-то. И я согласен, да, некоторым не надо иметь детей. Пускай вымирают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Про чайлдфри уже было вообще-то. И я согласен, да, некоторым не надо иметь детей. Пускай вымирают.


Кстати, уже давно пора государствам негласно стимулировать создание лабораторий и вводить моду на них, с целью анализа склонностей, хотя-бы по основным болезням (диабет, даун, и прочее) у молодых людей. Так- как, в естественный отбор вмешалась медицина и сейчас живут те- кто в принципе- раньше-бы не выжил, то отбор хоть как-то. хоть корыстным выбором здорового потомства, хорошо- бы регулировать. А так да. как многим и собак держать не надо- ну не могут они. так и детей то-же, лучше не иметь))) (мне например)))

----------

Neroli (29.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Я, наверное, двусмысленно выразился, потому уточню: говоря "пускай некоторые вымирают", я не имел в виду *всех* сознательно сделавших выбор в пользу бездетности. Прошу прощения, если кого невольно обидел.

----------

Neroli (29.12.2013), Аньезка (29.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> на самом деле все м. и ж. должны как-то совпасть то ли на тонком, то ли на толстом энергетическом  уровне. У меня совпало, так и ничего -  особо  ни буддизму, ни атеизму, ни какому-то ...изму не мешает.


это классно, рад за вас, и всем желаю у кого ещё нет

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Посмотрел ссылку, там ничего не сказано про то что есть что-то от чего не нужно отрекаться. Умерщвление плоти это не отречение а садизм. Отречение- это отречение от всех мирских благ, в чем я не прав?





> Отречение (nges-‘byung) – это решимость освободиться не только от некоторых видов страдания, но и от их причин. Оно подразумевает готовность избавиться от этих страданий и их причин.


 Где тут написано об отречении от мирских благ конкретно? :Smilie:  

Нужно искоренять причины страдания - гнев, страсть и неведенье, в силу которых созникает страдание, а отказаться от нормальных бытовых условий к этому может и не привести.




> Пема, и вы туда-же, про суповой набор и КПД... ничего больше в человеке нет что-ли?


 Нет, есть еще потенциал стать Буддой :Smilie:  Но на самом деле уже эмоционально на людей реагирую все меньше. Нужно побыстрей понять, какие у них благие качества, а какие неблагие, помочь развитию благих, если получится, и помочь искоренить неблагие. Да, суповый набор, из которого, если уж рядом, нужно попытаться сварить путный суп. :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это если просто любить, мне всегда хотелось иметь друга, товарища по Дхарме, но я как-то не представляю на этом месте мужчину так как предпочитаю женскую энергию, да и вообще удобнее вместе жить


Хотелось.... :Smilie:  Подружитесь со многими женщинами-буддистками, пусть приходят в гости и пьют чай, говорят с Вами о буддизме, напитывают женской энергией во время чая, а в дальнейший интим, а тем более, в совместное проживание с ними можно и не входить. По крайней мере, пока не выпьете с ними тысячу чашек чая :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Где тут написано об отречении от мирских благ конкретно? 
> 
> Нужно искоренять причины страдания - гнев, страсть и неведенье, в силу которых созникает страдание, а отказаться от нормальных бытовых условий к этому может и не привести.
> 
>  Нет, есть еще потенциал стать Буддой Но на самом деле уже эмоционально на людей реагирую все меньше. Нужно побыстрей понять, какие у них благие качества, а какие неблагие, помочь развитию благих, если получится, и помочь искоренить неблагие. Да, суповый набор, из которого, если уж рядом, нужно попытаться сварить путный суп.


Так и я о том же, совсем не обязательно отказываться об благ, в том числе секса.

Да какой там потенциал, это все демагогия, Будды в чистом виде -это и есть каждый из нас, некоторые в иллюзии, вот и вся разница

----------


## Алексей Л

> Хотелось.... Подружитесь со многими женщинами-буддистками, пусть приходят в гости и пьют чай, говорят с Вами о буддизме, напитывают женской энергией во время чая, а в дальнейший интим, а тем более, в совместное проживание с ними можно и не входить. По крайней мере, пока не выпьете с ними тысячу чашек чая


Ох, Пема, какая же вы коварная... Кто сказал что отношения и секс -есть что-то неблагое?

----------


## Neroli

> Хотелось.... Подружитесь со многими женщинами-буддистками, пусть приходят в гости и пьют чай, говорят с Вами о буддизме, напитывают женской энергией во время чая, а в дальнейший интим, а тем более, в совместное проживание с ними можно и не входить.


Не понятно только зачем все это девушкам?
Разве что они все потом по мужьям разбредаются))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2013), Эделизи (29.12.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Кто сказал что отношения и секс -есть что-то неблагое?


Будда, Шантидева и другие.

----------


## Вантус

> Похоже, Вы не слишком пока разобрались, в чем заключается отречение в буддизме
> 
> Буддисты не занимаются аскетизмом и умерщвлением плоти, и надо хорошо понимать, от чего именно отрекается буддист.


Пема не слишком хорошо разбирается в буддизме, прошу простить ее - она говорит, не подумавши. Рекомендую (спасибо @*Shus*)
N21 – «Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня»:




> Лю Бэньцзунь (Liu Benzun) – легендарный буддистский монах, живший и проповедовавший в Сычуни в конце 9-го – начале 10-го веков.
> 
> Он считается родоначальником тантрического буддизма в Сычуане и основателем собственного направления, основой ритуальной практики которого было использование заклинаний и мантр, а так же крайний аскетизм и самоистязания.
> ...
> Считается, что десять «Десять аскетических подвигов» ( пронумерованы на фото ниже) в хронологии выглядели так:
> 
> 1. Отсечение пальца.
> 
> 2. Медитация в снегу.
> ...

----------


## Богьёмон

Жена нужна - скушно без неё, сидишь яко вран на нырище... Практика буддизма не мешает никак - "криптобуддизм" рулит форэва

----------


## Shus

> Пема не слишком хорошо разбирается в буддизме, прошу простить ее - она говорит, не подумавши....


Так ведь в джатках и аваданах не мало этого...
Все посчитано, проанализировано.  :Smilie: Книжка даже издана специальная : Reiko Ohnuma "Head, Eyes, Flesh, and Blood: Giving Away the Body in Indian Buddhist Literature" (есть на скрибде). Вот ее обзор https://www.equinoxpub.com/journals/...load/6154/4049. Как это принимать и воспринимать - конечно личное дело. 
Ну а у китайцев (поскольку буддизм древнее и ближе к корням), так и вообще оказывается распространено это было: James A. Benn "Burning for the Buddha (self-immolation in chinese buddhism)".
** Кстати у последней книги посвящение: "For Pema" :Smilie:

----------

Вантус (29.12.2013)

----------


## SlavaR

> Рекомендую (спасибо @*Shus*)
> N21 – «Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня»:


  а причина смерти легендарного монаха известна? ..какое-то затяжное самоубийство... и "медитация в снегу" как -то странно смотрится на фоне остальных подвигов.

----------


## Вантус

> Ну а у китайцев (поскольку буддизм древнее и ближе к корням), так и вообще оказывается распространено это было: James A. Benn "Burning for the Buddha (self-immolation in chinese buddhism)".
> ** Кстати у последней книги посвящение: "For Pema"


Эту книгу (а также отдельные работы по самомумификации и самосожжению у буддистов) я читал - местами пробирает жуть.

----------


## Shus

> а причина смерти легендарного монаха известна? ..какое-то затяжное самоубийство...


Мне - нет (в общем-то особо и не искал).
Кстати согласитесь, "причина смерти" для достигшего просветления звучит как-то не очень уместно.



> ....и "медитация в снегу" как -то странно смотрится на фоне остальных подвигов.


Это район Китая (Сыучуань), который примыкает к Кхаму (часть которого сейчас входит в современную провинцию Сычуань).
Священная гора Эмейшань, откуда он родом, находится по сути в предгорьях Восточного Тибета.

----------

SlavaR (29.12.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Так ведь в джатках и аваданах не мало этого...
> Все посчитано, проанализировано. Книжка даже издана специальная : Reiko Ohnuma "Head, Eyes, Flesh, and Blood: Giving Away the Body in Indian Buddhist Literature" (есть на скрибде). Вот ее обзор https://www.equinoxpub.com/journals/...load/6154/4049. Как это принимать и воспринимать - конечно личное дело.


Тут есть разница с тем, что привел Вантус. У Лю Бэньцзуня просто самоистязание - "отсечение пальца" например. А в джатаках говорится о том, что бодхисаттва отдает, дарует другим части своего тела или своё тело.

----------


## Вантус

> Тут есть разница с тем, что привел Вантус. У Лю Бэньцзуня просто самоистязание - "отсечение пальца" например. А в джатаках говорится о том, что бодхисаттва отдает, дарует другим части своего тела или своё тело.


Так он не просто самоистязается - он подносит отрубленное (как самое дорогое - ведь свое тело дороже золота и иного) буддам и бодхисаттвам!

----------


## Shus

> .... я читал - местами пробирает жуть.


Тогда остальным лучше не читать. :Big Grin:

----------


## Вантус

> Тогда остальным лучше не читать.


Тем не менее, очень познавательно - люди годами ели сосновые иглы, смолу и горючие смеси, чтоб пропитаться ими и в один прекрасный момент вспыхнуть как факел и сгореть дотла.

----------

Shus (29.12.2013), Алексей Л (30.12.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Так он не просто самоистязается - он подносит отрубленное (как самое дорогое - ведь свое тело дороже золота и иного) буддам и бодхисаттвам!


А, тогда - несколько другое дело, но все равно, зачем Буддам и бодхисаттвам его тело, да еще и искалеченный подвижник? А бодхисаттва в джатаках дарует свое тело или часть тела тогда, когда или это нужно (умирающая от голода тигрица с тигрятами, готовая уже съесть детей и заяц-бодхисаттва, отдающий своё тело, когда увидел это), или когда его просят: якши просят его крови и плоти (джатака о Майтрибале), Шакра в виде слепого просит глаза (джатака о царе Шиби) ...

----------


## Shus

> Тут есть разница с тем, что привел Вантус. У Лю Бэньцзуня просто самоистязание - "отсечение пальца" например. А в джатаках говорится о том, что бодхисаттва отдает, дарует другим части своего тела или своё тело.


Естественно он не просто мучал себя, а скорее всего делал "жертву плоти и крови".  
Это потом этому процессу (как и всему остальному) придали умозрительный смысл, а в древности все было по-честному.

----------

Вантус (29.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема не слишком хорошо разбирается в буддизме, прошу простить ее - она говорит, не подумавши. Рекомендую (спасибо @*Shus*)
> N21 – «Десять аскетических подвигов Лю Бэньцзуня»:


Вантус, я буду счастлива Вас лично лицезреть в подобных подвигах. И прямо на месте смотреть силу Вашей реализации. Пока что вы только тусите на форумах и по-деццки бросаетесь грязью.  Про Ваш словесный капалистический запал на форуме всем известно. Но на словах, как говорится, все сделать просто.

И таким образом на Вашем конкретном примере я смогу убедиться, что подобные подвиги - суть практика отречения и буддизма, как такового. А Лу Бедзун мог бы просто накормить собой голодную тигрицу, а не заниматься мазохическими играми. Странным образом, другие махасиддхи: уж позвольте профану от буддизма заключить - подобными играми большинство не занимались. Ну, Миларепа ел крапиву и ходил голым, но ничего у себя не резал и не жег, а палец отрубал исключительно отец Сергий у Толстого. Чтобы не давать ходу похоти.

Самое главное, объясните мне, каким образом может пригодится сжигание пениса буддисту современности, тем более в теме про поиск жены.

----------

Алексей Л (30.12.2013)

----------


## Shus

> А, тогда - несколько другое дело, но все равно, зачем Буддам и бодхисаттвам его тело, да еще и искалеченный подвижник? А бодхисаттва в джатаках ...


Это как бы не тхеравада, а другая традиция (в том числе и этнокультурная).

----------


## SlavaR

> Мне - нет (в общем-то особо и не искал).
> Кстати согласитесь, "причина смерти" для достигшего просветления звучит как-то не очень уместно.


диагностировать просветление насколько я знаю нельзя, а установить причины прекращения жизнедеятельности тела вполне можно) 


Э


> то район Китая (Сыучуань), который примыкает к Кхаму (часть которого сейчас входит в современную провинцию Сычуань).
> Священная гора Эмейшань, откуда он родом, находится по сути в предгорьях Восточного Тибета.


я про то что остальные подвиги - это сжигание и отрезание частей тела. И медитация в снегу как -то негармонично смотрится в этом списке)

----------


## Shus

> И медитация в снегу как -то негармонично смотрится в этом списке)


Ну не знаю. Снега там хватает. Типа туммо наверное.
Его подвиги зафиксированы в двух больших скальных композициях, наверное когда высекали чем-то руководствовались.

----------


## sergey

> Это как бы не тхеравада, а другая традиция (в том числе и этнокультурная).


Тхеравада тут особо не при чем, даяние тела и частей тела есть в махаянских джатаках. Как раз аналога названной мной махаянской джатаки о Майтрибале в палийских джатаках нет и также джатаки о тигрице, о которой я неправильно тут написал, спутал с другой - в этой бодхисаттва был не зайцем, а человеком. Та традиция или иная, на мой взгляд между самоистязанием Лю Бэньцзуня и даянием своего тела бодхисаттвой разница есть.
Добавлю, что о даровании тела и частей тела бодхисаттвой, кроме книги Reiko Ohnum'ы, есть еще на русском в предисловии О. Волковой к "Гирлянде джатак" (Джатакамала) Арьяшуры.
http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/im...ov_co_2000.pdf

----------

Shus (29.12.2013)

----------


## Shus

> ....между самоистязанием Лю Бэньцзуня и даянием своего тела бодхисаттвой разница есть.


Это не самоистязание.
Я тут порылся, раз уж разговор зашел о таком персонаже (у всех прошу прощенья за оффтопик).
Лю был тантриком традиции Zhenyan (как-то типа и монах и мирянин - в Китае с этим посложнее было).
-------------------------------------------------
*Из Британники*
_Esoteric traditions in China and Japan_
During the 7th, 8th, and 9th centuries, Indian Esoteric Buddhism spread to Southeast Asia and East Asia. In East Asia, Esoteric Buddhism became established in the Zhenyan (“True Word”) school in China and in the Tendai and Shingon schools in Japan.
_Zhenyan_
According to the Zhenyan tradition, Esoteric Buddhism was taken from India to China by three missionary monks who translated the basic Zhenyan texts. The first monk, Shubhakarasimha, arrived in China in 716, and he translated the Mahavairocana-sutra and a closely related ritual compendium, the Susiddhikara, into Chinese. The other two monks, Vajrabodhi and his disciple Amoghavajra, arrived in 720 and produced two abridged translations of the Sarvatathagatatattvasamgraha (“Symposium of Truth of All the Buddhas”), also known as the Tattvasamgraha.
----------------------------------------------------
В их главном (и по-моему единственном) тантрическом руководстве - Сусиддхикара сутре - дословно написано так:
http://abhidharma.ru/Vedalla/Content...kara-sutra.htm
"Если, после исполнения ритуалов таким образом на протяжении трёх дней, [почитаемый] всё ещё не появился и не принёс становлений, собери воедино своё мужество и с бесстрашием в сердце отрежь часть своей плоти и трижды отправь хома."

Видно не ладились у него практики (судя по количеству отсеченного). :Smilie:

----------

SlavaR (29.12.2013), Алексей Л (30.12.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Безумно страдающая без детей джецунма Тензин Палмо.
> Надела маску, понимаешь, и типа смеется. ляляля
> Вложение 15706


Я думал это он! Я сказал сразу, что это относится к среднестатист. гражданке, а не монахиням, матерям терезам, и королевам елизаветам и проч.

Да и вообще, все проще. Имеешь призвание быть монахом и идти интенсивным путем - будь.  Я не понимаю, что многие пипл тут, которые не монахи, доказывают, что  секс, бабло, дети, работа - это сансара и не есть гуд. Если так, то отвечайте за базар - принимайте монашеские обеты. Если ты мирянин, то   секс, бабло, дети, работа - это нормально.

----------

Алексей Л (30.12.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Про чайлдфри уже было вообще-то. И я согласен, да, некоторым не надо иметь детей. Пускай вымирают.


Фишка в том, что те кому не надо, имеют. А те кто не последние дебилы, самоустраняются. Затем мы видим массовый намаз на улицах.

----------


## Вантус

> В их главном (и по-моему единственном) тантрическом руководстве - Сусиддхикара сутре - дословно написано так:
> http://abhidharma.ru/Vedalla/Content...kara-sutra.htm
> "Если, после исполнения ритуалов таким образом на протяжении трёх дней, [почитаемый] всё ещё не появился и не принёс становлений, собери воедино своё мужество и с бесстрашием в сердце отрежь часть своей плоти и трижды отправь хома."
> 
> Видно не ладились у него практики (судя по количеству отсеченного).


Сусиддхикара сутра - это то, что до нас дошло через Сингон (в Тибете эта тантра также известна, но не суть). Что там у них было до погрома У-цзуна (845 г.) - кто знает? В самой Индии тантрики также практиковали отсечение членов и их сжигание, а также установку светильников (фитилей) на тело и их поджигание. И даже не для успеха в обретения сиддхи, а просто чтоб порадовать своего дэвата. Такую практику упоминает и Цонкапа, но предостерегает, чтоб йогин не предавался ей до достижения определенного уровня:




> (а) Уместное и неуместное даяние тела
> 
> Если узнаем, когда даяние тела неуместно, то поймем, от противного, и когда уместно. Поэтому вначале объясню, в каких случаях неуместно. Их три.
> 
> Даяние, неуместное по времени
> 
> Хотя с самого начала бодхисаттва от всего сердца мысленно отдал существам тело и остальное, ему не следует [реально] отдавать свою плоть и подобное до тех пор, пока его душу не охватит великое сострадание, не оставляющее места удрученности из-за трудности такого дара. Об этом говорится в "Собрании практик":
> 
> "Когда усердие приносит удрученность? Когда силы малы, а дело трудное или требует долгих стараний; или когда не имеющие вполне созревшей веры берутся за трудноисполнимые дела, например такие, как даяние своей плоти.
> ...

----------

Shus (30.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

странноватые радости у деват если их приходиться тешить на подобный манер.  Зачем деватам твои отрубленные конечности если эти деваты и есть твой ум? Члено-вредительство же прямо запрещено в 14ти основных обетах тантры.

----------


## Вантус

> странноватые радости у деват если их приходиться тешить нм подобный манер.  Зачем деватам твои отрубленные конечности если эти деваты и есть твой ум? Члено-вредительство же прямо запрещено в 14ти основных обетах тантры.


Так тантры тантрам рознь. Членовредительство - модная тема в нетантрическом буддизме махаяны и в том, что в Тибете зовут "низшими тантрами" (в которых _нет_ 14 обетов). У самих современных агхори и каулов и то разные точки зрения на эту тему - от таких же, что в ануттаровской ваджраяне до такой же, как у почтенного Лю Бэньцзуня.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так тантры тантрам рознь. Членовредительство - модная тема в нетантрическом буддизме махаяны и в том, что в Тибете зовут "низшими тантрами" (в которых _нет_ 14 обетов).


С крия/чарья/йога - так. О не-тантрической махаяне ты наверное говоришь о дальневосточной ветви. Хотя Сам Нагарджуна подал пример с головой, таки да.. Проблемка. Потому, у меня вызывает удивление высказывания некоторых, что дескать крию, чарью и йогу практиковать прикольнее, там, мол, такие симпотичные де[/э]вы в виде фей и все такое. Помимо сложности повседневной ритуалистики, которую почти анрил воспроизводить в обыденной жизни, там продвижение на пути _четко и конкретно_ увязано на последовательное обретение сиддх, кои и являются признаком продвижения. (В аннутаре тоже самое, конечно, но дОбыча сиддх как правило выполняется в самадхи, что считается еще более сложным и не понятно на что рассчитывают новые и не очень "тантрики" если какбе "более просто", считается, вытягивать своим ртом язык у трупа темной ночью на щмащане для достижения сиддхи меча и т.д. ню-ню). Для не-аннутары способы достижения сиддх - это такая жестяная жесть, что фильмы типа  Evil Dead просто детский утренник. Хотя на пути активностей для аннутары такой жести должно быть тоже не меньше.




> У самих современных агхори и каулов и то разные точки зрения на эту тему - от таких же, что в ануттаровской ваджраяне до такой же, как у почтенного Лю Бэньцзуня.


вот кстати, вопрос - а ты сам готов в принципе ченить себе отчикать во славу Господа для обретения сиддх? В будущем? Я вот не понимал никогда таких богов, которым надо жареного/сырого мяса человеков/жывотных. Им что там - жрать нечего? Для какой надобности им куски плоти? (один вот такой гражданин тоже подумал об подобном и принес "от плодов земли дар Господу" вместо баранины, за что и получил люлей, на что он "сильно огорчился, и поникло лицо его").

Вот Индра - наш герой! Весьма близок и понятен русскому менталитету, принимал только хорошо выдержанную сому ))) без всякой такой чернухи.

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Shus (30.12.2013), Алексей Л (30.12.2013), Антончик (21.01.2014), Паня (24.10.2015)

----------


## Вантус

> вот кстати, вопрос - а ты сам готов в принципе ченить себе отчикать во славу Господа для обретения сиддх? В будущем?


Без всяких вопросов и колебаний, если я увижу гуру, который являет стоящие сиддхи после такого отрезания и если эти сиддхи явно увидишь ты, Юра и еще какой-нибудь независимый свидетель, например, начальник моего отдела и такие сиддхи можно будет фиксировать аппаратурой.

----------

Алексей Л (30.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Без всяких вопросов, если я увижу гуру, который являет стоящие сиддхи после такого отрезания и если эти сиддхи явно увидишь ты, Юра и еще какой-нибудь независимый свидетель, например, начальник моего отдела


боюсь, что тогда нас всех заберут за соучастие)

Я вот лично не стал бы такое делать даже если некий гуру пусть хоть 100 сидх покажет, но не понимая механизма и, главное, цели, делать что-то такое откажусь. Не потому что жалко пальчик (жалко конечно!), а потому, что не верю я особо в такие члено-вредительские практики которые могут что-то дать на перспективу. Скорее поищу альтернативу хотя бы и из принципа для понимания механизмов. А поняв их, глядишь, и убеляться не придется ни малой ни большой печатями)

----------

Алексей Л (30.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Вот Индра - наш герой! Весьма близок и понятен русскому менталитету, принимал только хорошо выдержанную сому ))) без всякой такой чернухи.


Недаром Перун почитался нашими предками! Кстати, Перун должно быть, скифский или сарматский (арийский, т.е., а не славянский) по происхождению бог - санскритский эквивалент его имени "Парджанья" суть имя Индры.

----------


## Ондрий

> Недаром Перун почитался нашими предками!


Вот, скажи - и зачем нам всякое такое басурманство в виде диавольских ритуалов дасов? Есть же чем гордиться!




> Кстати, Перун должно быть, скифский или сарматский (арийский, т.е., а не славянский) по происхождению бог - санскритский эквивалент его имени "Парджанья" суть имя Индры.


Yes, yes, Жорж Дюмезиль, Иванов и Топоров, Елизаренкова сотоварищи всяко благоприятствуют приумножению знаний. Однако Парджанья не есть Индра, хотя их роли могут и пересекаться. Так же как и Маруты с Рудрой, которые в том же бизнесе. Вообще все это дело настолько темное и утраченное, что поюзать в реальности это все мало возможно




> арийский, т.е., а *не* славянский


не очень понял твою мысль. поясни

----------


## Ондрий

думаю, что начиная с мессаги  493  тоже можно отпилить в  http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23295

----------


## Алексей Л

> Будда, Шантидева и другие.


А рождение человеком это благое? 
То что имел в виду Будда Шакьямуни стоит рассматривать в определенном контексте. Вот например у ГР была жена, и что вы на это скажете?

Меня вообще порой поражают некоторые буддисты. Например, некоторые почему-то считают что при пробуждении/просветлении/нирване не остается совсем ничего, был человек, стремился к нирване, тут бац и совсем ничего ни стало.. бессмыслица. Зачем тогда все если в итоге никакого результата. Вон Фил даже готов в чистые земли сбежать, не видит ничего привлекательного в нирване. Это я не к тому что Шакьямуни был в чем-то неправ, я им восхищаюсь, это я к пониманию Дхармы.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Бывает "красота в глазах смотрящего", а бывает "жалкое зрелище"... там же.


прошу прощения если это изображение противоречит правилам форума, удалите.

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Neroli (30.12.2013), SlavaR (30.12.2013), Вантус (30.12.2013), Влад К (30.12.2013), Сергей Ч (30.12.2013), Фил (30.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))ааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааа

----------


## Alex

Ты чего?

----------


## Neroli

Да блин... Очень смешно, а главное не вовремя. Я тут на работе серьезные вопросы обсуждаю с шефом, вернее пытаюсь, но не могу, несколько раз выходила в коридор тупо поржать, а то меня разрывало, как степного тушканчика))
Ринпоче Алексей Л., таким картинками вы подрываете экономику моей фирмы, а может даже всей отрасли))

ps: да и высказывание прекрасное погубил, теперь уже не выйдет использовать его так пафосно как прежде...  :Frown:

----------

Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014), Нико (30.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да блин... Очень смешно, а главное не вовремя. Я тут на работе серьезные вопросы обсуждаю с шефом, вернее пытаюсь, но не могу, несколько раз выходила в коридор тупо поржать, а то меня разрывало, как степного тушканчика))
> Ринпоче Алексей Л., таким картинками вы подрываете экономику моей фирмы, а может даже всей отрасли))
> 
> ps: да и высказывание прекрасное погубил, теперь уже не выйдет использовать его так пафосно как прежде...


Спасибо на добром слове, для меня это честь  :Smilie: 
Надеюсь экономика не сильно подорвалась  :EEK!: 

Лех, что не отвечаешь, что с тобой? -Да что…Напали,деньги отобрали, изнасиловали… -Ты запомнил, кто это был? -Жену разве забудешь?

----------

Фил (30.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Надеюсь экономика не сильно подорвалась


Нет, не сильно, шеф слишком умный))

----------

Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Да, афоризм про глаза погублен  :Smilie:  но есть и другие органы. Например, "красота в ноздрях нюхающего" — как раз в обратку твердящим про "мешок с нечистотами".

----------


## Neroli

> Да, афоризм про глаза погублен  но есть и другие органы. Например, "красота в ноздрях нюхающего" — как раз в обратку твердящим про "мешок с нечистотами".


еще в ушах слушающего и в руках щупающего))

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014), Нико (30.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> еще в ушах слушающего и в руках щупающего))


Кажется, мужчины любят желудком, а женщины -- ушами. Неплохо сказано))))

----------


## Нико

> прошу прощения если это изображение противоречит правилам форума, удалите.


Во, сколько тут против сисек боролись. А бывшие забаненные даже этот вопрос уже не поднимают. Зато свято место пусто не бывает)))))))

----------


## Alex

Нико, ну пожалуйста! Не надо оверквотинга  :Frown:

----------

Нико (30.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Во, сколько тут против сисек боролись. А бывшие забаненные даже этот вопрос уже не поднимают. Зато свято место пусто не бывает)))))))


Какие сиськи- это про дуккха всепроникающей обусловленности.

----------

Нико (30.12.2013), Фил (30.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Во, сколько тут против сисек боролись. А бывшие забаненные даже этот вопрос уже не поднимают. Зато свято место пусто не бывает)))))))


Сисек нет. Сиськи в глазах смотрящего.

----------

Alex (30.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014), Нико (30.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Во, сколько тут против сисек боролись. А бывшие забаненные даже этот вопрос уже не поднимают. Зато свято место пусто не бывает)))))))


Перечитал правила форума, никаких запретов на сексуальные темы и даже изображения там нет, или вам так хочется чтобы меня забанили?

----------


## Нико

> Перечитал правила форума, никаких запретов на сексуальные темы и даже изображения там нет, или вам так хочется чтобы меня забанили?


Вы мало читали. Был манифест от Валеры про запрет на сиськи и вообще на всё личное. Слушаюсь и повинуюсь! Никаких сисек!!!! И я не хочу, чтобы кого-то тут банили.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы мало читали. Был манифест от Валеры про запрет на сиськи и вообще на всё личное. Слушаюсь и повинуюсь! Никаких сисек!!!! И я не хочу, чтобы кого-то тут банили.


Понятно :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Без кармамудры нет махамудры. Это даже не обсуждаемо.


Кто о чем, а Нико все о кармамудре )))

----------

Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Сергей Ч (30.12.2013), Фил (30.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Кажется, мужчины любят желудком, а женщины -- ушами. Неплохо сказано))))


cо всей ответственностью заявляю, что лично я люблю женщин несколько иными местами, нежели желудком!

----------

Мира Смирнова (01.01.2014), Фил (30.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а вот помыть, почистить, научить некоторым поведенческим механизмам - вполне.[/COLOR]


Анекдот бородатый вспоминается:

Идет старуха мимо помойки, а там бомж пьяный валяется.
- Вот ведь, - говорит, - смотрикось, выкинули. А ведь его если помыть, с ним же еще жить можно.

----------

Neroli (30.12.2013), Влад К (30.12.2013), Денис Евгеньев (30.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.12.2013), Фил (30.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Хороший вопрос.
Но для начала следовало бы понять, что такое для буддиста брак.
А уж потом можно порассуждать и о жене (или муже).

----------


## Neroli

> Но для начала следовало бы понять, что такое для буддиста брак.


Брак - это ответственность не только за себя.

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Брак - это ответственность не только за себя.


Это слишком общее определение, оно не определяет именно брак в его специфике.
Пилот в самолете тоже несет ответственность не только за себя.

Опять же, если речь зашла о буддизме, то следовало бы отвечать на вопрос топикстартера с учетом идейной составляющей.
Например, что такое брак в христианстве - более-менее понятно. А вот как определить брак в буддийских категориях - я, пожалуй, затруднюсь.

----------

Фил (31.12.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А вот как определить брак в буддийских категориях - я, пожалуй, затруднюсь.


Надо придумать соответствующую дхарму. Всего-то делов.

----------


## Дубинин

> Брак - это ответственность не только за себя.

----------

Neroli (31.12.2013), Фил (31.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Например, что такое брак в христианстве - более-менее понятно. А вот как определить брак в буддийских категориях - я, пожалуй, затруднюсь.


Все стараются избегать этого вопроса. По одной причине - артха у буддистов отсутствует потому брак и не "освещен" традицией. И по второй - брак это как-никак а сексуальный союз + бытовуха, религия тут вторична. А сансару принято в буддизме какбе не любить). Ну по крайней мере все говорят что стараются это делать))

Один очень старенький геше как-то сказал об этом: муж с женой испытывают страсть, но не порождают этим негативную карму. о_О
Мне это показалось как минимум весьма странным, если не сказать больше, но да что еще можно услышать про семью от тибетцев, которые жили с детства в монастырях.

----------

Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Сергей Ч (01.01.2014), Фил (31.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Брак в буддизме - это такая конкретная васана, приобретаемая добровольно, так или иначе.
Кто верит в дальнейшие перерождения и ролевые игры на протяжении рождений - и готов с пилящими и неверными супругами встретиться ещё неоднократно - тот минимальный ценз мудрости для вступления в брак прошёл.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Все стараются избегать этого вопроса. По одной причине - артха у буддистов отсутствует потому брак и не "освещен" традицией.


Вот и я о том же. В пору наложить в буддийской лексике на слово "брак" такое же табу, как на "грех" - посторонние, дескать, коннотации и всякое такое )))) Хорошее, мол, дело браком не назовут )))




> И по второй - брак это как-никак а сексуальный союз + бытовуха, религия тут вторична.


где как.
Церковный обряд венчания начинается словами "Благословенно царство...". То есть брак на уровне ритуала осмысляется как переход в состояние "грядущего века", царства Бога.
А в буддизме, видимо, всего лишь "не порождают негативную карму". Хотя я не уверен, что ваш "старенький геше" выразил окончательный смысл, но ничего другого пока в голову не приходит.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.01.2014), Фил (31.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> где как.
> Церковный обряд венчания начинается словами "Благословенно царство...". То есть брак на уровне ритуала осмысляется как переход в состояние "грядущего века", царства Бога.


Это скорее о том что было раньше - курица или яйцо. Институт брака не отвергался большинством религий, а только оформлялся в разные рюшки, включая доктрину (та же артха, например). В буддизме же он молчаливо не одобряется, хотя прямо и не осуждается (частное богословское мнение Еще Цогьял мы рассматривать не станем), но аккуратно так намекая на: детей там, то сё, оковы и т.д. Сиддхартха тому первый пример - бросил жену с новорожденным ребенком, и назвал его даже Рахула /цепь, препятствие/. Смеяться-то в шравакаяне считается не гут, а тут женитьба! ). 

В общем, любое духовенство любой религии рулящее жизнью граждан всегда скатывается к сюжету романа "Имя Розы"  




> А в буддизме, видимо, всего лишь "не порождают негативную карму". Хотя я не уверен, что ваш "старенький геше" выразил окончательный смысл, но ничего другого пока в голову не приходит.


тот геше все это говорил в контексте "страсть это кармический ататат, но для мужа и жены это не так". А чего бы это? Печать в паспорте решительно меняет васаны? Впрочем, еще раз повторю - советы заморских лам в делах житейских европейцев слушать надо деля на 18. Культурные коды все таки вопреки всему удерживают цивилизации от полного распада. Норот такие рассказы бы не понял и не принял даже на тибете.

----------

Фил (31.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Печать в паспорте решительно меняет васаны?


Васаны меняет не печать в паспорте, а совместное намерение создать то, чего в мире без объединенного усилия двух людей просто не существовало бы - душевную общность и взаимопроникновение, одним из аспектов которого, но не единственным и не главным, является соитие. Это я про церковный брак: там союз осмысляется именно так, и понимается как царство Бога, принесенное на землю. Поэтому и "Благословенно Царство..." в начале обряда.
Нужно ли такое современному буддисту? Думаю, из буддийского мировоззрения тоже можно в принципе создать что-то в этом роде, но в самой буддийской культуре такой подход вряд ли найдет основания. Хотя мложет я просто не в курсе )))

----------

Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Крымский (01.01.2014), Фил (31.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Васаны меняет не печать в паспорте, а совместное намерение создать то, чего в мире без объединенного усилия двух людей просто не существовало бы - душевную общность и взаимопроникновение, одним из аспектов которого, но не единственным и не главным, является соитие. Это я про церковный брак: там союз осмысляется именно так, и понимается как царство Бога, принесенное на землю. Поэтому и "Благословенно Царство..." в начале обряда.
> Нужно ли такое современному буддисту? Думаю, из буддийского мировоззрения тоже можно в принципе создать что-то в этом роде, но в самой буддийской культуре такой подход вряд ли найдет основания. Хотя мложет я просто не в курсе )))


Да. Так и я говорю, что у буддиста с доктринальной прослойкой под институт брака большие проблемы.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Фил (31.12.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

Вообще считаю, что понятие "артха" - очень правильное изобретение. Это сохраняет нацию здоровой и сильной. А если больше не родиться людей или их мало - некем рождаться для практики). Тапована на пенсии прекрасно решала вопросы как бремени содержания стариков для общества, так и духовных потребностей уходящих в тапас, но успевших создать и поддержать семью и т.д. Нарушители артхи шли дружным строем в ады )

----------


## AlexТ

> Но для начала следовало бы понять, что такое для буддиста брак.


Тренажер для развития парамит терпения, щедрости и спокойствия. Для бодхисаттвы это необходимо!

----------

Алексей Л (31.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тренажер

----------

Neroli (31.12.2013), Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Аньезка (31.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ой, сейчас сумасшедшую мысль скажу: сижу и думаю, брак - это как научиться ходить на протезе - когда привык к постороннему элементу, - это уже часть тебя и твоей жизни - не думаешь - плохо или хорошо, красив он или нет, это просто жизнь. Как ты там ни приукрашивай или не тяготись.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Главное, чтоб был ладно подогнан и не натирал культяшку и пробежаться можно было б.... :Big Grin: 

Можно дополнять элементы, убирать - все будет то же самое. Ты один на один с собственным умом.....пытаешься от него убежать, а он тебя, как тень, догоняет.....



Кстати. Есть уникальные личности на протезах..... Всяческий респект. Вон, человек себе не делает проблемы - бежит, как лань.

Я все взвесила. В браке самсара есть, и без брака самсара есть. Не вижу разницы :EEK!:

----------

Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Фил (31.12.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Тренажер для развития парамит терпения, щедрости и спокойствия. Для бодхисаттвы это необходимо!


Метро, плацкарт, магазины и поликлиники с очередями - куда более эффективный тренажер для перечисленных качеств.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Надо бы заметить, что классический буддизм по своим параметрам аналог отнюдь не православия, а скорее каких-нибудь сект типа хлыстов, с максимой "не женатый - не женись, а женатый - разженись". В древнем предке тибетского буддизма веселее, но не менее асоциально. Отсюда и отношение.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

О! Покружившись, тема перешла к следующей главе. Теперь опять интересно.

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Я сейчас смешное скажу. Но по идее брак должен предохранять от блуда)) Хаха

----------

Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Сергей Ч (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Вообще-то это апостол Павел еще говорил, так что ничего смешного. Разумеется, этим назначение брака не исчерпывается  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще-то это апостол Павел еще говорил, так что ничего смешного. Разумеется, этим назначение брака не исчерпывается


главное в моем высказывании: "по идее"  :Wink:

----------

Alex (31.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я сейчас смешное скажу. Но по идее брак должен предохранять от блуда)) Хаха


Да, если видеть в нем именно брак, а не тренажер для развития всякой фигни. То есть действительно "по идее", вернее, при наличии идеала.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Хороший вопрос.
> Но для начала следовало бы понять, что такое для буддиста брак.
> А уж потом можно порассуждать и о жене (или муже).


Видимо в этом точки зрения расходятся, одни считают что это секс, животная страсть, грязь и тп.
Другие считают что это Сангха, союз единомышленников. основанный на любви и сострадании, на взрослой/осознанной любви к другому ЖС, отнюдь не исключающий секс.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Neroli (31.12.2013), Антончик (21.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тренажер для развития парамит терпения, щедрости и спокойствия. Для бодхисаттвы это необходимо!


Вот именно!

----------


## Дубинин

> Я сейчас смешное скажу. Но по идее брак должен предохранять от блуда)) Хаха


Брак, это очень сложный механизм, который выработался путём эволюции обществ. Это компромисс множества противоположных и несвязанных и связанных интересов. Зто и отчасти в патриархальном обществе и ограничение доступа к самке, (в матриархальном - возможность выбора лучшего самца), т.к. половое поведение полов- там где есть разделение полов- противоположно; самцы запрограмированны рассеять себя как можно больше, а самки- выбрать как можно лучше...Это и снятие направления агрессии внутри общества, с борьбы за самок- на внешних врагов, это и институт гарантий стариков и гарантий выростания детей, это куча всего...И так называеммые "свободные" общества, вполне проигрывают в конкурентной борьбе за выживаемость вида- обществам "несвободным"- где ещё институт семьи -силён., и соответсвенно замещаются ими (посмотрите на улицу).

----------

Neroli (31.12.2013), Паня (24.10.2015), Фил (01.01.2014), Эделизи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> механизм, который выработался


Такое высказывание - продукт механического суждения.

----------

Нико (31.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Такое высказывание - продукт механического суждения.


Волевые решения людей- входят так-же в это понятие))

----------


## Alex

На самом деле отношения в браке — это комплексное явление: тут есть и социальная составляющая, и сексуальная, и экономическая, и романтическая (это я типа так рифмую), и много еще чего. И они меняются, и бывают разные, и ничего плохого в этом нет.

Но я вот понял, что меня раздражает (ну да, я несовершенен) с самого начала темы, Хос это отлично выразил:




> ...не тренажер для развития всякой фигни.


Ну то есть типа: "О, Маша вроде подходит по всем параметрам, с ней мы сможем отлично тренировать парамиты. Надо брать! А хотя нет, вот у Светы же на два балла выше показатели". 

Начинается ведь с того, что двое хотят быть вместе. Вот так банально. Ясно, что на одной влюбленности далеко не уедешь и нужно весьма вырасти над собой — но кто ж мешает.

----------

Neroli (31.12.2013), SlavaR (31.12.2013), Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Антончик (21.01.2014), Аньезка (31.12.2013), Аурум (31.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (31.12.2013), Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Фил (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Начинается ведь с того, что двое хотят быть вместе.


Начинается с того, что двое хотят быть вместе, а кончается тем, что не хотят. Достаточно статистику разводов посмотреть (и это еще не все из тех кто "не хотят" разводятся).
Почему так?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Волевые решения людей- входят так-же в это понятие))


Образование понятий - тоже результат решения. И некоторые решают, что люди - это просто такие высокоорганизованные обезьяны. То есть рассматривают мир в горизонтальной плоскости, делая его плоским.
Думать так - волевое решение, выбор.

----------


## Дубинин

> Начинается с того, что двое хотят быть вместе, а кончается тем, что не хотят. Достаточно статистику разводов посмотреть (и это еще не все из тех кто "не хотят" разводятся).
> Почему так?


Так всё просто, если нет ограничений развестись- то разводятся. (осуждения обществом, шантаж самки самцом или наоборот, экономические или другие причины (жить негде или вместе удобней или тупа лень менять жизнь-и вместе тошно и начинать не хочется разводные дела...) (это если не брать случаи "душа в душу- всю жизнь" - что кстати иногда только по мнению одного из супругов- а другой благоразумно просто не треплеца))) А так всепроникающая дуккха и обязана свирепствовать- и сделать со временем что-то что нравилось- не таковым))

----------

Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Так всё просто, если нет ограничений развестись- то разводятся. (осуждения обществом, шантаж самки самцом или наоборот, экономические или другие причины (жить негде или вместе удобней или тупа лень менять жизнь-и вместе тошно и начинать не хочется разводные дела...) (это если не брать случаи "душа в душу- всю жизнь" - что кстати иногда только по мнению одного из супругов- а другой благоразумно просто не треплеца))) А так всепроникающая дуккха и обязана свирепствовать- и сделать со временем что-то что нравилось- не таковым))


Я не про сложности развода, я про то куда чувства то деваются((

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не про сложности развода, я про то куда чувства то деваются((


Да биология ж, если на место новизны и половых чувств, у дяденьки не пришли какие-то их компенсируюшие, то и так понятно- программа бесконечного осеменения планеты- работает дальше. У тётеньки наоборот- поиск прекращается. Вот для этого и нужны "брачные-экономические-религиозные и иные препятсвия", ну есть ещё самцы, которые не так программе следуют- всяко разно бывает))

----------

Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Да биология ж, если на место новизны и половых чувств, у дяденьки не пришли какие-то их компенсируюшие, то и так понятно- программа бесконечного осеменения планеты- работает дальше. У тётеньки наоборот- поиск прекращается. Вот для этого и нужны "брачные-экономические-религиозные и иные препятсвия", ну есть ещё самцы, которые не так программе следуют- всяко разно бывает))


А мужчина будет счастлив, если его отпускать на прогулку по осеменению? Какова вероятность, что он не вернется?))

----------

Паня (24.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А мужчина будет счастлив, если его отпускать на прогулку по осеменению? Какова вероятность, что он не вернется?))


Не будет. Товарищ Будда - доказал! ( а так, в обществах "несвободных" они на лево ходят, к какой нибудь страшной проститутке, но развестись и не помышляют, тут и засада- чадру никто не хочет- а стабильности хочет)))

----------


## Neroli

> Не будет. Товарищь Будда - доказал!


В итоге, возвращаясь к теме топика, прав что ли Сократ, сказав: "Женишься ты или нет, все равно пожалеешь!"???

----------

Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я сейчас смешное скажу. Но по идее брак должен предохранять от блуда)) Хаха


Было бы неплохо, если б он предохранял и от флуда, тобишь, словестного блуда :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> В итоге, возвращаясь к теме топика, прав что ли Сократ, сказав: "Женишься ты или нет, все равно пожалеешь!"???


Это как повезёт, это от конкретного чела зависит от стабильности психики и его везения и прочего..

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не про сложности развода, я про то куда чувства то деваются((


В Италии есть забавное явление - длинное жениховство. Это на мой взгляд - полный бред. Конечно, тут просто не развестись, надо год как минимум прожить под разными крышами, а потом подавать на развод, который грозит всякими дележами и проводится через суд, потом надо ждать судебного решения. (Некоторые ушлые итальянцы женятся на мечтающих о загранице смазливых русских девчонках в России и быстренько, если что, разводятся, без ущерба для имущества)

И вот, встречаются итальянские  молодые вьюнош с девушкой, живут каждый у своих родителей, те их обстирывают, обиходят, а ребяты встречаются порой на предмет интима и ездят в совместный отпуск, и вся деревня об этом жениховстве двоих знает. Они подкапливают на гнездо, обставляют его, и вот, лет через 10, наконец, играют пышную свадебку - с кучей родственников в церковном приходе. Затем проходит год совместной жизни, и усе. Жить они вместе не могут, потому как уже привыкли иначе, а влюбленности уж той, начальной, нет. И вообще, тут многие дяденьки до седых волос предпочитают жить дома у мамочки. :EEK!: 

Вот поэтому это хорошее дело начать жить совместно для пробы при влюбленности. Потому как с приятным соусом привыкнешь и к неприятному. А если не привыкнешь - то нет смысла и привыкать дальше. Это хорошая проверка друг друга - стирать, гладить, готовить, убирать - все вместе. Это сближает гораздо больше, чем просто вздохи при луне, - совместные занятия и общие интересы. Встает вопрос - а можно ли с ним(с ней) в разведку пойти? :Smilie:

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Антончик (21.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Начинается с того, что двое хотят быть вместе, а кончается тем, что не хотят.





> ...я про то, куда чувства-то деваются.


Тем, у кого есть такой опыт, это вполне можно понять — прокрутить назад да отследить. Опыт ведь — ценная вещь. 

Бывает так, что они не "деваются" сами, а их убивают, и очень жестоко. Бывает так, что люди наивно ожидают вечного эндорфинового взрыва и не хотят понимать, что




> ...на одной влюбленности далеко не уедешь и нужно весьма вырасти над собой.


Ну и бывает так, что с самого начала была "игра в одни ворота".

На самом деле ведь есть и обратных примеров (среди моих друзей, во всяком случае). Ну да, не каждый второй; а кто обещал, что будет легко?

И вот еще. Денис Нагомиров, разглагольствующий в вашем ролике сладкогололосый поп Артемий Владимиров — лицемерное самовлюбленное говно, разрушившее не один брак (и дажене десять). Я не стал бы бросаться такими серьезными обвинениями, не будь у меня оснований, уж поверьте. Кого-кого, а его брать в советчики...

----------

Neroli (31.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (31.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Фил (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

Эгоизм всему виной

----------

Alex (31.12.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> А мужчина будет счастлив, если его отпускать на прогулку по осеменению? Какова вероятность, что он не вернется?))

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Neroli (31.12.2013), Дубинин (31.12.2013), Паня (24.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Алексей Л, пользуясь случаем, хочу перед вами извиниться. Я вас явно недооценил (это я не только про последнее сообщение, за которое я вам спасибнул).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да ну, что сам со своим браком сделаешь, то и будет. Не надо вот на другого ничего перекладывать - старайся сам.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей Л, пользуясь случаем, хочу перед вами извиниться. Я вас явно недооценил (это я не только про последнее сообщение, за которое я вам спасибнул).


Спасибо, взаимно!

Еще я кардинально поменял свое мнение о Пеме, в лучшую сторону, Пема с Праздником Вас!  :Kiss:

----------

Аньезка (31.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, взаимно!
> 
> Еще я кардинально поменял свое мнение о Пеме, в лучшую сторону, Пема с Праздником Вас!


И я... и я... Всех люблю и желаю долгой жизни!!!!

----------

Алексей Л (31.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Ну вот, а говорят, что пользы от БФа нет.

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Сергей Ч (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Нет, Денис, к христианской информации я отношусь не враждебно. Хотя вообще при чем тут христианство? Здесь буддийский форум, да и название темы посмотрите еще раз.

А про Артемия я могу рассказать столько, что у вас первого волосы дыбом встанут. И именно в аспекте брака. И его собственного брака в том числе.

----------

Джнянаваджра (31.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Вообще, ролик оставил неприятное ощущение. 
Мне, например, очевидно, что это священник актёрствует.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013)

----------


## Alex

Он и в жизни такой же сладкоголосый лицемер.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Спасибо, взаимно!
> 
> Еще я кардинально поменял свое мнение о Пеме, в лучшую сторону, Пема с Праздником Вас!


С праздником моей переоценки? :Smilie: 

Ужос! Я живу не на форуме, а на бурных волнах мнений обо мне, - меня то недооценивают, то переоценивают! :EEK!:  А нельзя сразу, раз и навсегда меня полюбить?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Тогда кидать в крайности не будет :Big Grin: 

Это, кстати, вообще хороший рецепт для любых отношений - берешь, и любишь таким, какой есть...... :Smilie:  Такое спокойствие и радость наступают - что просто жуть :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Колебания пропадают, и напрасные ожидания пропадают, расслабляешься, при любом непостоянстве нет сюрпризов, и залезаешь в домашние пушистые тапочки с высоченных каблуков.....ну, а там, глядишь, и построишь нужную причинно-следственную связь по усовершенствованию себя и своего любимого :Smilie: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgN3_LviRsk

Алексей, а я вот Вас с самого начала обожаю :Smilie:  Тоесть, ПРИНИМАЮ таким, какой есть. Поэтому избежала всяких перемен мнений. :Kiss:

----------


## Alex

Хорош оффтопить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А нельзя сразу, раз и навсегда меня полюбить? Тогда кидать в крайности не будет


Любимая, Так и было  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , но прежде чем признаться, я должен был испытать свою любовь к Вам временем и убедиться что она настоящая!  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  :Kiss:

----------


## Ersh

Денису Нагомирову настоятельная рекомендация больше не тащить на форум свой опыт в христианстве. Мы здесь обсуждаем исключительно буддизм.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Аурум (31.12.2013), Нико (01.01.2014), Сергей Ч (01.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какова вероятность, что он не вернется?))


Мужчина - как бумеранг: если бросить его правильно, он непременно вернется. ))))

----------

Neroli (31.12.2013), Нико (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Мужчина - как бумеранг: если бросить его правильно, он непременно вернется. ))))


Будут ли его ждать, вот в чем вопрос))

зы: я вот думаю открыть тему "Полигамность и Просветление" или ну ее?))

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будут ли его ждать, вот в чем вопрос))[/COLOR]


Ну, для кого-то это, может, просто спорт такой - бросание бумерангов )))

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, для кого-то это, может, просто спорт такой - бросание бумерангов )))


Отшутились, да?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отшутились, да?


А было что-то серьезное? я наверное не заметил, извините ))))

----------

Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> прав что ли Сократ, сказав: "Женишься ты или нет, все равно пожалеешь!"???


А где он это сказал и в каком контексте?
насколько я знаю, он весьма ценил свою Ксантиппу, бабу на редкость склочную )))

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (01.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> ...я вот думаю открыть тему "Полигамность и Просветление"


Так вроде тут уже обсуждали, не?

----------


## Neroli

> Так вроде тут уже обсуждали, не?


Вскользь.

----------


## Neroli

> А где он это сказал и в каком контексте?
> насколько я знаю, он весьма ценил свою Ксантиппу, бабу на редкость склочную )))


Ниче не знаю, у него в блоге написано))

Я слышала, что к нему вьюнош за советом приходил. Подробностей не помню))

----------

Сергей Хос (31.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так вроде тут уже обсуждали, не?


Тогда можно другую: "адьюльтер и просветление". Правда, закончится это как всегда очередным приступом эксбиционизма и массовым баном.

----------

Нико (01.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

О, нашла :Smilie:  Зачем столько времени мучаться - надо просто найти свою половинку :Big Grin:

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Тогда можно другую: "адьюльтер и просветление".


Справедливости ради, это совершенно разные темы, местами диаметрально противоположные. Но, пожалуй, не будем об этом.

----------

Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Что такое счастливый брак.

----------

SlavaR (31.12.2013), Влад К (01.01.2014), Сергей Хос (31.12.2013), Сергей Ч (01.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но, пожалуй, не будем об этом.


и это правильно. а то начнутся рассуждения о кармамудре и прочая безответственная байда

----------


## Вантус

> и это правильно. а то начнутся рассуждения о кармамудре и прочая байда


Вообще, мне неясно, какая связь между женой и кармамудрой? Связь между этими двумя совершенно неясна.

----------

Alex (31.12.2013), Пема Ванчук (01.01.2014), Сергей Ч (01.01.2014), Фил (01.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вообще, мне неясно, какая связь


молодо-зелено, что тут еще сказать?

----------

Алексей Л (01.01.2014), Нико (01.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мужчина - как бумеранг: если бросить его правильно, он непременно вернется. ))))


"Иногда они возвращаются" :EEK!:

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, мне неясно, какая связь между женой и кармамудрой? Связь между этими двумя совершенно неясна.


Связь есть, если правильно выбрать жену)))))

----------


## Neroli

> Справедливости ради, это совершенно разные темы, местами диаметрально противоположные. Но, пожалуй, не будем об этом.


Я даже в Википедию заглянула, посмотреть почему ты считаешь эти темы разными. Я вот как-то иначе все это определяла, типа полигамность- это св-во человеческого ума, а адьюльтер- это положение человеческого тела, в ряде случаев, но всегда как следствие полигамности. Но конечно не надо на БФ всего этого)) 
Хотя, про кармамудру я бы послушала))

----------


## Фил

> В итоге, возвращаясь к теме топика, прав что ли Сократ, сказав: "Женишься ты или нет, все равно пожалеешь!"???





> А где он это сказал и в каком контексте?
> насколько я знаю, он весьма ценил свою Ксантиппу, бабу на редкость склочную )))


"Сидит Гоголь на столбе"  :Smilie: 
Все с точностью до наоборот
Я же уже тут приводил эту цитату Сократа.
Он сказал "Женись. Попадется хорошая жена - будешь счастлив, попадется плохая - станешь философом"  :Smilie: 

Хотя конечно и о том и другом можно пожалеть.

----------

Alex (01.01.2014), Влад К (01.01.2014), Нико (01.01.2014), Сергей Хос (01.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2014)

----------


## Рюдзи

Как говорил персонаж одной из комедий Островского:




> "Нашему брату жениться не след.  Где уж нам, голякам! Сыт, прикрыт чем-нибудь от влияния стихий — и довольно".

----------

Vladiimir (01.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

Дорогие мои, меня упрекнули что я недостаточно цитирую авторитетные источники, поэтому я решил потратить немного времени и собрать материал по теме для блага всех практикующих, в первую очередь посвящается AlexT и конечно же моей драгоценной возлюбленной Пеме Дролкар и так же прекрасной Мире и всем остальным  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  :Kiss: 

Некоторые полагают, будто буддисты стремятся к совершенному искоренению желаний, но Будда проповедовал совсем иное. Он учил, что мы должны пытаться преодолеть избыточные, чрезмерные формы желания, воплощенные в алчности, скупости и тому подобном, поскольку они ухудшают нам жизнь, усиливая нашу неудовлетворенность.

Насчет чрезмерных желаний Будда говорил, что нам следует стремиться к их преодолению. Пока они обуревают нас, им неизменно сопутствуют и отвращение, и ненависть, и негодование, и прочее в этом духе - ведь не получая того, чего хотим, мы то расстраиваемся, сердимся и обижаемся. Если же между нами и тем, чего мы вожделеем, встают какие-то препятствия, мы готовы их сокрушить, искоренить или изничтожить иным образом. Мы можем даже прибегать к насилию и обману, лишь бы насытить нашу алчность и удовлетворить страсти. Будда учил, что мы должны изживать лишь крайние, аффективные желания; но не стремиться к уничтожению желаний вообще, потому что некоторые из них способны помочь нам в добрых делах. При этом он подчеркивал, что самоограничение и воздержание весьма ценны, не стоит только увлекаться ими чрезмерно.
Конечно, и работать надо на совесть, и родительский долг следует исполнять, и так далее

Cамоограничение. Это означает, что мы не должны чрезмерно потакать своим желаниям, а также не стремиться к чрезмерным удовольствиям. Мы должны познать самих себя до такой степени, чтобы не ставить удовольствия во главу угла, а еще различать, что нам
нужно, а чего нам всего лишь хочется. Не стоит предаваться шопингу ради шопинга, приобретая одежду, которую, возможно, никогда не наденем, или безделушки, которыми наверняка не будем пользоваться, да еще и в долги влезать ради этого. Конечно, это не подразумевает, что мы должны ходить в рубище или что нам запрещено одеваться красиво и модно.

Воздерживаться от половых прегрешений. Буддисты не считают секс как таковой ни пагубным, ни противоестественным. Буддист-мирянин может испытывать сексуальное
наслаждение и вести нормальную половую жизнь, не чувствуя за собой никакой вины и не страшась наказания. Предостережение адресовано тем, кто одержим сексом, для кого он стал навязчивой идеей. Такой человек способен причинить немалый вред и себе самому, и другим людям. Критерием здесь выступает не сам сексуальный акт, а его вредные последствия. Так что представление, будто от секса следует отказаться совсем или что он должен служить лишь для зачатия, совершенно неверно.

Воздержание от половых прегрешений означает, что нам следует избегать таких отношений, которые могут повлечь за собой конфликты, обиды или беды. Например, если мы причиняем боль и страдания нашему партнеру, то это половое прегрешение, от которого мы должны держаться подальше. Но буддисты совершенно ясно говорят: приемлемое и неприемлемое в сфере половых отношений и продолжения рода варьируется от культуры к культуре и даже от индивида к индивиду, так что всегда следует учитывать и эти факторы. Воздерживаться же надо лишь от тех сексуальных действий, которые порождают боль, обиду, горечь и разочарование.

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Cамоограничение. Это означает, что мы не должны чрезмерно потакать своим желаниям, а также не стремиться к чрезмерным удовольствиям.


О каком "среднем пути" учил Будда? По его учению средний путь это когда аскетический монах, ест раз в день ноша одежду выброшенную на кладбище где он созерцает разлагающие трупы. Это входит в средний путь.  Кушать 3 раза в день для Бхиккху это потакание желаниям. Резать себя это самоистезание. Вот какие крайности.  Конечно я грешник.

----------


## Алексей Л

> О каком "среднем пути" учил Будда? По его учению средний путь это когда аскетический монах, ест раз в день ноша одежду выброшенную на кладбище где он созерцает разлагающие трупы. Это входит в средний путь.  Кушать 3 раза в день для Бхиккху это потакание желаниям. Резать себя это самоистезание. Вот какие крайности.  Конечно я грешник.


насколько я понимаю серединный путь -это как раз без крайностей

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> насколько я понимаю серединный путь -это как раз без крайностей


Так крайности для Индуса жившего в 5м столетии д.н.э  это не то что мы называем крайностями сегодня в изнеженной жизне.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так крайности для Индуса жившего в 5м столетии д.н.э  это не то что мы называем крайностями.


верно, нам главное в свои крайности не попасть :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> верно, нам главное в свои крайности не попасть


Этернализма и нигилизма? Или вы про что-то другое?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Этернализма и нигилизма? Или вы про что-то другое?


Про образ жизни. Крайности, которых должен избегать буддист с одной стороны - потворство желаниям, а с другой стороны избегать сурового и жестокого аскетизма.

Срединный путь

   Принц Шраван жил в роскошном дворце. Он обожал роскошь. Свою столицу он постоянно перестраивал и постепенно превратил её в один из самых красивых городов. Но однажды он понял, что ему всё наскучило. Прослышав, что в город пришел Будда, он отправился к нему, и был так очарован, что попросил разрешения остаться. Всё королевство было озадачено разворотом событий. Люди не могли поверить в это, потому что Шраван был чрезвычайно мирским человеком, потакавшим любым своим желаниям, даже самым крайним. Обычными его занятиями были вино и женщины. 
   Ученики Будды тоже были в недоумении, и они спросили: 
   — Что случилось? Это чудо! Шраван совсем не тот тип человека, к тому же он жил так роскошно. Как странно, что он захотел стать саньясином! Как это случилось? Ты сделал что-нибудь? 
   — Я ничего не делал, — ответил им Будда. — Ум может легко перемещаться из одной крайности в другую. Это обычный путь ума. Так что Шраван не делает ничего нового. Этого можно было ожидать. Вы так поражены, потому что не знаете законов, управляющих действиями ума. Человек, который сходил с ума, утопая в богатстве, теперь сходит с ума, отказываясь от богатства, но сумасшествие остается — и в этом весь ум. 
   Итак, Шраван стал монахом, и вскоре ученики стали наблюдать, что он движется из одной крайности в другую. Будда никогда не просил учеников ходить голыми, а Шраван перестал одеваться. Кроме того, он начал заниматься самоистязанием: все они принимали пищу один раз в день, но Шраван стал есть через день. Вскоре он стал совершенно истощенным. В то время как другие медитировали под деревьями в тени, он сидел под палящим солнцем. Раньше он был красивым человеком, у него было прекрасное тело, но прошло шесть месяцев, и его нельзя было узнать... 
   Как-то вечером Будда подошел к нему и сказал: 
   — Шраван, я слышал, что еще до посвящения ты был принцем, и любил играть на ситаре. Ты был хорошим музыкантом. Поэтому я пришел задать тебе вопрос. Что случиться, если струны ослабить? 
   — Если струны ослабить, то никакой музыки не получится. 
   — А если струны очень сильно натянуть? 
   — Тогда тоже невозможно извлечь музыку. Натяжение струн должно быть средним — не ослабленным, но и не перетянутым, а в точности посередине. На ситаре легко играть, но только мастер может правильно настроить струны. Тут нужна золотая середина. 
   И Будда сказал: 
   — Именно это я и хотел сказать тебе, наблюдая за тобой в течение этих шести месяцев. Музыка, которую ты хочешь извлечь из себя, зазвучит только тогда, когда струны не ослаблены и не перетянуты, а как раз посередине. Шраван, будь Мастером и знай, что чрезмерное напряжение силы переходит в излишек, а чрезмерное расслабление — в слабость. Приведи себя в равновесие — только так ты сможешь достичь цели.

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И если нужна то какая?


Как-то одни мои знакомые, расслабившись на личной встрече c пожилым монахом из Бутана, задали ему этот вопрос. Типа, в порядке шутки. На что достопочтенный тут же прочел им небольшую проповедь-наставление. Ребята офигели от неожиданности. А на самом деле все просто: он всего лишь пересказал "Сутру О семи жёнах"

У Нагарджуны в «Сухрил-лекхе» аналогичное наставление звучит так:

Сторонись таких трёх видов жён: 
Злых от природы и мучающих, словно враги. 
Презирающих мужей и повелевающих, словно царицы. 
Крадущих даже ненужные вещи, как это делают воровки. 

[Выбирай жену такую], чтобы она была добра, как сестра. 
Дорога сердцу, как любящая подруга. 
Желала приносить пользу как мать, и была послушна, как слуга, — 
Вот какую [жену] следует почитать как семейное божество.

Впрочем, по умолчанию предполагается, вероятно, что эти инструкции по выбору даются "подходящему сосуду", то есть идеальному мужчине. А вот наставлений по выбору мужа почему-то нету )))
Так что, девушки, при случае попросите у какого-нибудь римпоче наставление по выбору мужа. Посмотрим, что он процитирует. Только  не забудьте рассказать потом.

----------

Алексей Л (02.01.2014), Антончик (21.01.2014), Влад К (02.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Крадущих даже ненужные вещи, как это делают воровки.


А у кого она крадет вещи, тем более ненужные, если в семье хозяйство общее? Или она у мужа личные вещи ворует, типа мужского белья и зубной щетки? А зачем ей? Или она в магазине ворует, а потом домой несет?

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Дорогие мои, меня упрекнули что я недостаточно цитирую авторитетные источники, поэтому я решил потратить немного времени и собрать материал по теме


Так и где? Где источники то?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> А у кого она крадет вещи, тем более ненужные, если в семье хозяйство общее? Или она у мужа личные вещи ворует, типа мужского белья и зубной щетки? А зачем ей? Или она в магазине ворует, а потом домой несет?


Я думаю он имел в виду, что не стоит связываться с человеком, который ворует даже по мелочам.
Это же целый комплекс проблем, куда входит не только воровство, но и жадность, скрытность, лицемерие, лживость, трусость.
А оно надо?

Хотя все течет, и все меняется, и люди тоже.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.01.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так и где? Где источники то?


Все это есть а Сущность буддизма  Кьябгон Тралег,
Но для вас это возможно не авторитетный источник, поэтому вот вам послание Будды Дхаммавуддхо Тхера
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Books/M...dha1-sv.htm#a6
3. Отказ от неправильного сексуального поведения (воздерживаются от неправильного сексуального поведения)
Сексуальное поведение означает сексуальные связи с чужим супругом или невестой/женихом, несовершеннолетними детьми или с теми, с кем это запрещено условностями или законом (например, с членом семьи, с монахом или монахиней)
4. Чрезмерная похоть - причина рождения животным.

----------

Фил (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я думаю он имел в виду, что не стоит связываться с человеком, который ворует даже по мелочам.
> Это же целый комплекс проблем, куда входит не только воровство, но и жадность, скрытность, лицемерие, лживость, трусость.


+
А "жена-убийца" в современных реалиях - это, наверное, феменистка )))

----------


## Влад К

> +
> А "жена-убийца" в современных реалиях - это, наверное, феменистка )))


Такую феменистку можно назвать "женой-самоубийцей", потому-что в современных реалиях её придется тяжело.)))

----------


## Виджай

Жена есть гуд, когда есть гуд жена. 
Если она есть, наверно будут и дети. А если есть дети, то можно практиковать чантинг вместо колыбельной. Очень эффективный метод успокоения детей. Я, разумеется, не пою "баю-бай" или "придет серенький волчок" сыну, а -  

_Намо тасса... + буддхам саранам... + ити пи со бхагава..._ 

также и махаянские 

_100 слог. Ваджрасатва мантра, гате гате парагате...,  ваджра гуру мантра и ом мани падме хум._

В зависимости от обстоятельств  - разные мантры, так что воздействие удивительно. Так что я главный успокоитель, так как ни жена, ни теща не знают "тайных заклинаний". :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> +
> А "жена-убийца" в современных реалиях - это, наверное, феменистка )))


А как связаны убийство и феминизм?
Думаю феминистка будет достаточно себя уважать, чтобы не опускаться до убийства.
Она просто уйдет и все.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А как связаны убийство и феминизм?


Духовно связаны ))) Как Вы изволили выразиться,



> это целый комплекс проблем, куда входит не только...

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014)

----------


## Вантус

> _100 слог. Ваджрасатва мантра, гате гате парагате...,  ваджра гуру мантра и ом мани падме хум._


Сим вы свержаете гнусный грех вверения себя ваджраянскому Ваджрасаттве (а может даже Ваджахеруке) и отказа тем самым от труЪ-тхеравады.

----------

Alex (02.01.2014), Дмитрий Аверьянов (09.01.2014), Нея (03.01.2014), Фил (02.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Духовно связаны ))) Как Вы изволили выразиться,


Я же про воровство говорил.
При чем здесь феминизм? И убийство?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Впрочем, по умолчанию предполагается, вероятно, что эти инструкции по выбору даются "подходящему сосуду", то есть идеальному мужчине. А вот наставлений по выбору мужа почему-то нету )))
> Так что, девушки, при случае попросите у какого-нибудь римпоче наставление по выбору мужа. Посмотрим, что он процитирует. Только  не забудьте рассказать потом.


По-видимому, насчет мужей современный Нагарджуна выразился бы так:

Сторонись таких трёх видов мужей: 
Злых от природы и мучающих, словно враги. 
Презирающих жен и повелевающих, словно цари
Крадущих даже ненужные вещи, как это делают воры. (в этом пункте сомневаюсь про оба пола, что клептомания так развита)

[Выбирай мужа такого], чтобы он был добр, как брат. 
Дорог сердцу, как любящий друг. 
Желал приносить пользу как отец, и был послушен, как слуга, — 
Вот какого [мужа] следует почитать как семейное божество.


И добавлю - самостоятельного и ответственного, чтоб прокормил семью, и, главное, ХОРОШЕГО БУДДИСТА :Smilie:  Пусть он не будет слуга, но во всяком случае - сознательный и понимать трудности женщины. Ну, и добавим полное взаимопонимание в постели :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и был послушен, как слуга, —


Ага-ага, про это было у Ян Чжу:

Тут Лецзы решил, что еще и не начинал учиться, вернулся [домой]  и  три
года не показывался. Готовил пищу  для  своей  жены,  свиней  кормил,  будто
людей. В резьбе и полировке вернулся к безыскусственности {31}.  В  [других]
делах не принимал участия. Лишь телесно, словно  ком  земли,  возвышался  он
среди мирской суеты, замкнутый,  целостный  и  поэтому  [познал]  истину  до
конца.

----------

Алексей Л (03.01.2014), Нея (02.01.2014), Нико (02.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Виджай

> Сим вы свержаете гнусный грех вверения себя ваджраянскому Ваджрасаттве (а может даже Ваджахеруке) и отказа тем самым от труЪ-тхеравады.


Я вас умоляю. Вы призовите меня к исповеди и покаянию.  Ваджрахерука - это одно из  божеств, а то и вообще продукт сознания, отражающий определенные кчества. А божества так-то  помогают всем, кто стремится искренне практиковать и распространять учение. Или щас будем как баптисты с католиками выяснять кому исус помогает, а кого в ад пошлет? Так на это уровень мне не хочецца спускаться.   

Я ок-ейно оношусь к во всем традициям. Это как бренд Honda - кому-то Civic, кому-то Accord.   Тем более, я так-то атеист. Для меня буддизм  - это интересная культурная традиция, и психотехника. А в тхер. дхамма-центрах, что я посещаю время от времени, привычное дело видеть и тебетских монахов, и чаньских, которые также приезжают пожить там и помедитировать, и вы знаете никто не выясняет отношения и не говорит про грех.  И если уж имеет смысл сегодня так это противопоставление  буддизма и христианства или ислама. 

А выяснять кто круче тхеравада или гелугпа с ньингмапой - мне уже с 90-х годов неинтересно.  Выбор зависит  профессии, эстетического восприятия и т.д.

----------

Алексей Л (03.01.2014), Антончик (21.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Рюдзи (04.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2014)

----------


## Виджай

> И добавлю - самостоятельного и ответственного, чтоб прокормил семью, и, главное, ХОРОШЕГО БУДДИСТА Пусть он не будет слуга, но во всяком случае - сознательный и понимать трудности женщины. Ну, и добавим полное взаимопонимание в постели


Ну да женщин надо понимать. А то бывает, у некоторых аццкие боли в первый день мес-ных - хоть вешайся, а мужчинка трындит про футбол, недожаренную яишницу или "истинное учение". Да еще и с претензиями.

----------

Alex (03.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (04.01.2014), Фил (03.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну да женщин надо понимать. А то бывает, у некоторых аццкие боли в первый день мес-ных - хоть вешайся, а мужчинка трындит про футбол, недожаренную яишницу или "истинное учение". Да еще и с претензиями.


Женщины в таких случаях все равно умудряются понимать мужчин. Это у них женское - не думать о своих болячках, когда надо обиходить других. Мать каждого из вас вам служила порой - превзмогаю свою собственную боль. И вы об этом даже и не узнали.

В семье по идее нужно, чтобы оба понимали друг друга, и когда момент что-то сказать и в какой форме. И деликатно понимать, кто как себя чувствует, и как его поддержать. 

По моим наблюдениям, мужчины гораздо чаще мучаются всякими телесными недомоганиями и переносят их гораздо менее стоически, чем их жены. У женщин по исследованиям вообще способность переносить боль во много раз больше, чем у мужчин - это физиология.

----------

Asanga (08.01.2014), Алексей Л (03.01.2014), Нико (03.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

> У женщин по исследованиям вообще способность переносить боль во много раз больше, чем у мужчин - это физиология.


Согласен, но я читал, что женщины в отличии от мужчин не могут переносить чувство голода.
Т.е. у каждого из нас есть свои непереносимости, и к ним надо быть внимательным со своей стороны. Разве не так?

----------


## Николас

Не нужна. И не только буддисту.

----------


## Neroli

...и не только жена

----------


## Нея

> ...и не только жена


Ибо равностность  :Smilie:

----------

Чагна Дордже (09.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Ибо равностность


Точнее - причина страданий.

----------


## Аньезка

> Точнее - причина страданий.


Причина страданий - ваш омраченный ум и только.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.01.2014), Нея (09.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Причина страданий - ваш омраченный ум и только.



Вот что бы он не омрачался, надо убрать причину страдания. Ум на пустом месте не выдумает страдание.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ум на пустом месте не выдумает страдание.


По-моему, он только этим и занимается.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.01.2014), Эделизи (09.01.2014)

----------


## Нея

Причина страданий - привязанность. В частности, к эгоизму. Иллюзиям. Неведению.
Что-то портрет буддиста у нас получается - прямо Принцесса на горошине. 
Кто кармически связан - друг без друга на обойдутся. Про связь с буддизмом - то же самое. И кому какие аттракционы пройти придётся - решается далеко не только в этой жизни. Вопрос в том, чтобы пройти их достойно.

----------


## Николас

> По-моему, он только этим и занимается.


Не надо сваливать все на ум. Он что, сам выдумал жену? Жена - это иллюзия? А проблемы от жены - тоже ум виноват? А жена -белая и пушистая? Уберите причину страданий, и уму не за что будет зацепиться.

----------


## Аньезка

> Не надо сваливать все на ум. Он что, сам выдумал жену? Жена - это иллюзия? А проблемы от жены - тоже ум виноват? А жена -белая и пушистая? Уберите причину страданий, и уму не за что будет зацепиться.


Ну вот я своему мужу помогаю, а проблем вроде никаких не создаю. По-крайней мере, он не жалуется. О чем вы?

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Ну вот я своему мужу помогаю, а проблем вроде никаких не создаю. По-крайней мере, он не жалуется. О чем вы?


Вот и прекрасно! А проблемы, т.е. страдания есть всегда, даже в радости, и, казалось бы, в отличных отношениях.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот и прекрасно! А проблемы, т.е. страдания есть всегда, даже в радости, и, казалось бы, в отличных отношениях.


Конечно всегда. Я об этом и говорю. Вы страдаете даже от того, что заключены в тело, от которого целиком зависите. И со старостью это будет все заметнее. Но есть мудрые и приятные во всех отношениях старички, которые светятся благодатью, а есть озлобленные на весь мир, измученные старостью и болезнями. Потому что не тело - причина страданий. Как и не жена.

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (09.01.2014), Сергей И. (10.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Конечно всегда. Я об этом и говорю. Вы страдаете даже от того, что заключены в тело, от которого целиком зависите. И со старостью это будет все заметнее. Но есть мудрые и приятные во всех отношениях старички, которые светятся благодатью, а есть озлобленные на весь мир, измученные старостью и болезнями. Потому что не тело - причина страданий. Как и не жена.



Да нет, конечно. Жена или булькающий чайник причиняет страдания, дело не в том. Вы думаете, мудрые и светящиеся старички не имеют страданий? Может быть, я в этой теме не очень. Только я склоняюсь к тому, что Будда прав: сансара - не подарок.

----------


## AlexТ

Вам не кажется странным что Будда учил об отречение от чувственных желаний, о обузданию чувств, и про то что танха ведет к страданию?

Поэтому иметь чувственные приобретения это против цели Дхаммы.  Конечно есть человеческие слабости, и у меня много своих слабостей, и поэтому я никого не виню. Сам я грешник.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вам не кажется странным что Будда учил об отречение от чувственных желаний, о обузданию чувств, и про то что танха ведет к страданию?
> 
> Поэтому иметь чувственные приобретения это против цели Дхаммы.  Конечно есть человеческие слабости, и у меня своих слабостей много.


Праведный брак как раз таки приводит в итоге к обузданию чувств и желаний.  :Wink: 
У свободных больше соблазнов.

----------

Vladiimir (09.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Праведный брак как раз таки приводит в итоге к обузданию чувств и желаний. 
> У свободных больше соблазнов.


Брак не может стать без лобхи, мохи, и других акусала качеств которые кстати, негативная камма.

С т.з. Дхаммы, лучше всего быть монахом/монахиней или по крайней мере стремится жить в мире как можно ближе к такому идеалу. Понятно что это исключает очень многое.

----------


## Аньезка

> Брак не может стать без лобхи, мохи, и других акусала качеств которые кстати, негативная камма.
> 
> С т.з. Дхаммы, лучше всего быть монахом/монахиней или по крайней мере стремится жить в мире как можно ближе к такому идеалу. Понятно что это исключает очень многое.


Ага. Только с т.з. Пути отречения.
Но есть и другие пути.

----------

Эделизи (09.01.2014)

----------


## Виджай

> Брак не может стать без лобхи, мохи, и других акусала качеств которые кстати, негативная камма.
> 
> С т.з. Дхаммы, лучше всего быть монахом/монахиней или по крайней мере стремится жить в мире как можно ближе к такому идеалу. Понятно что это исключает очень многое.


Брак так-то предполагает еще и обязанности, так что лобхи и мохи уходят на второе место после рождения детей, если, конешн, на них не забивать. Иногда это даже сложнее, чем быть монахом при всем уважении к нек. из них.

----------

Ашвария (09.01.2014), Мира Смирнова (09.01.2014)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> но я читал, что женщины в отличии от мужчин не могут переносить чувство голода.



Если бы это было так, то я бы все еще весила 70 вместо 45 кг  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (09.01.2014), Алик (09.01.2014)

----------


## Изабааль

Если принимать во внимание суть учения, то нельзя. Это желание, а следовательно яд от которого необходимо избавится. Можно конечно "завести" и наглядно затем победить.

----------

Николас (10.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Если принимать во внимание суть учения, то нельзя. Это желание, а следовательно яд от которого необходимо избавится. Можно конечно "завести" и наглядно затем победить.


Что является ядом - жена, или эмоции по отношению к ней?

----------


## Нея

Витаккасантхана сутта: Ослабление мыслей
МН 20
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Что является ядом - жена, или эмоции по отношению к ней?


Без клеш, человек не захочет жениться.

----------


## Влад К

> Без клеш, человек не захочет жениться.


Когда человек хочет жениться, он находится под контролем желания, понятно. Но разве это суть Дхармы и буддист мирянин не может практиковать со своей женой?
Другое дело, если взгляды на мир совсем разные и людей ничего не объединяет.
"Если цели различны - не строят совместных планов" (с) Конфуций - а если цель одна, то жена не помеха ИМХО.

----------


## AlexТ

> Когда человек хочет жениться, он находится под контролем желания, понятно.


Хорошо что вы с этим согласны.




> Но разве это суть Дхармы и буддист мирянин не может практиковать со своей женой?


Можно конечно. Но как это лучше одиночной практики, то не знаю.

----------

Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Можно конечно. Но как это лучше одиночной практики, то не знаю.


Не лучше, но кому-то может самое ТО будет.) Если человек в силу кармических причин не способен на монашество, то зачем ему это?
Для него такой уровень практики, я бы его назвал "семейным" :Big Grin:  - возможно будет гораздо эффективнее, нежели монашеский путь отречения - он просто не умеет и не обладает нужным потенциалом для этого, не пришло время.

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Не лучше, но кому-то может самое ТО будет.)


Кому то, но не всем. Идеал это Будда.

----------


## Николас

Здесь уже  замечали, что жена (муж) скорее не нужны, а как быть с кармической связью?

----------

Влад К (10.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Кому то, но не всем. Идеал это Будда.


Вообще, я не очень понимаю насколько уместно наклеивать ярлыки "хорошо" или "плохо" на уровень монашеской или мирской практики. Потому-что определенный уровень, как лекарство - предназначен для определенного пациента. Если человек руководствуется своими идеями о том, что только в монастыре возможна правильная практика, или быть мирянином, но без привязанностей, то не идет ли он на поводу у своих эгоистичных представлений о Дхарме? Например, я могу восторгаться возвышенной и достойной жизнью монахов и захочу уйти в монастырь, но будучи не способным на это, как насекомое, которое не способно летать подобно орлу - не выдержу, разочаруюсь и брошу всё. :Big Grin:  Или будучи мирянином, приду к выводу, что все материальные блага от мары, и пущусь во все тяжкие аскетичного быта - результат будет аналогичным, как в случае с попытками стать монахом - тотальное разочарование в Дхарме. :Big Grin:  А так, я не отрицаю свои недостатки и выстраиваю свою практику в соответствии со своими возможностями, что является единственно возможным в моем случае. Я не подстраиваю Дхарму под себя, но делаю что могу.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если принимать во внимание суть учения, то нельзя. Это желание, а следовательно яд от которого необходимо избавится. Можно конечно "завести" и наглядно затем победить.


А если это не яд, а Четыре безмерные? :Smilie:  Тобишь, брахмавихары? есть крайне полезные желания, - стать буддой, например, избавиться от страдания......вместе с женой :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AlexТ

> А если это не яд, а Четыре безмерные? Тобишь, брахмавихары? есть крайне полезные желания, - стать буддой, например, избавиться от страдания......вместе с женой


*A как поступил Сиддхартха с своей женой?*

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *A как поступил Сиддхартха с своей женой?*


А Вы уже Сиддхартха? :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> А Вы уже Сиддхартха?


Нет, но я просто задал такой важный вопрос. Как самый продвинутый, и основатель Дхаммы повел себя? Какой пример он дал нам? Если такой продвинутый должен был убежать в лес для пробуждения, то что говорить о нас? Будто мы такие одаренные что можем следовать более мягкому путю.

----------


## Аньезка

Путь в любом случае индивидуален.
Не вижу большого смысла убеждать человека, который не хочет жениться, в обратном.
Это тоже нормальный выбор - не жениться. Не всем это нужно.
Но в обсуждении мне видятся 2 серьезные ошибки:
Первая - это когда брак ассоциируется со страстью. Это вообще не так. Страсть и реализация сексуальных потребностей не имеет к браку никакого отношения - эти потребности прекрасно реализуются без печатей в паспорте и даже без совместного проживания. Супружество же - это когда двое впряжены в одну повозку и везут ее вместе, а не по отдельности. В хорошем браке жить намного легче, чем в одиночку.
Вторая же ошибка - это порождение отвращения к сексу и женщинам. Хотя я в курсе, что Будда дал это как метод для тех, у кого ярко выраженные желания. Но на мой взгляд, с точки зрения психологии, жесткое подавление желаний - это чудовищная вещь. В этом смысле, брак мне видится срединным путем, где, с одной стороны, сексуальная составляющая и присутствует, но как такой подтекст, на котором не фиксируются чрезмерно.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Путь в любом случае индивидуален.
> Не вижу большого смысла убеждать человека, который не хочет жениться, в обратном.
> Это тоже нормальный выбор - не жениться. Не всем это нужно.
> Но в обсуждении мне видятся 2 серьезные ошибки:
> Первая - это когда брак ассоциируется со страстью. Это вообще не так. Страсть и реализация сексуальных потребностей не имеет к браку никакого отношения - эти потребности прекрасно реализуются без печатей в паспорте и даже без совместного проживания. Супружество же - это когда двое впряжены в одну повозку и везут ее вместе, а не по отдельности. В хорошем браке жить намного легче, чем в одиночку.
> Вторая же ошибка - это порождение отвращения к сексу и женщинам. Хотя я в курсе, что Будда дал это как метод для тех, у кого ярко выраженные желания. Но на мой взгляд, с точки зрения психологии, жесткое подавление желаний - это чудовищная вещь. В этом смысле, брак мне видится срединным путем, где, с одной стороны, сексуальная составляющая и присутствует, но как такой подтекст, на котором не фиксируются чрезмерно.


Николас озвучил интересный вопрос - как быть с кармической связью? Мне вот тоже интересно стало, - если не страсть является причиной супружества, тогда что? Кармическая связь, которая обуславливает наш жизненный путь - быть монахом или семьянином?

----------


## Аньезка

> Николас озвучил интересный вопрос - как быть с кармической связью? Мне вот тоже интересно стало, - если не страсть является причиной супружества, тогда что? Кармическая связь, которая обуславливает наш жизненный путь - быть монахом или семьянином?


Вы знаете, здоровый половозрелый мужчина может испытывать страсть к любой привлекательной женщине, но ведь далеко не на каждой он захочет жениться. Я думаю, к браку приводит ощущение, что ты хочешь жить с этим человек, делить с ним быт, стареть...

----------

Паня (24.10.2015), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Я думаю, к браку приводит ощущение, что ты хочешь жить с этим человек, делить с ним быт, стареть...


Это можно назвать словом - любовь. В основе этого чувства лежит желание - жить с этим человек, делить с ним быт, стареть... Получается причиной брака является привязанность, страсть сюда тоже входит имхо.

----------


## Изабааль

Жена всегда будет источником желаний (всякого рода).

----------


## Изабааль

Кто чего ожидает от этого рождения.

----------

Влад К (10.01.2014)

----------


## Изабааль

> Вы знаете, здоровый половозрелый мужчина может испытывать страсть к любой привлекательной женщине, но ведь далеко не на каждой он захочет жениться. Я думаю, к браку приводит ощущение, что ты хочешь жить с этим человек, делить с ним быт, стареть...


Это все Эго, не более того.

----------


## Влад К

> Жена всегда будет источником желаний (всякого рода).


Согласно учению Будды, причиной желания является неведение, а не жена. :Smilie:

----------


## SlavaR

> Вы знаете, здоровый половозрелый мужчина может испытывать страсть к любой привлекательной женщине, но ведь далеко не на каждой он захочет жениться. Я думаю, к браку приводит ощущение, что ты хочешь жить с этим человек, делить с ним быт, стареть...


ощущения они такие изменчивые...  гораздо надежнее к браку приводит беременность.)
тут и кармическую связь легче привязать - плод то вот он)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

кратко:
Мужчина удовлетворяет потребности женщины, а женщина удовлетворяет желания мужчины.
Мужчина готов даже полюбить ради секса, а женщина готова даже на секс ради любви.

----------

Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Изабааль

Это образно (желания вообще возникают в нашем мозге, не зависимо от наличия или отсутствия раздрожителя, но при наличии возможность выше). Я наверное, не против брака, но  я не могу себе представить такую семью (если только найдётся идентично мыслящий человек с таким же мировоззрением и он будет приятен тебе). А это один на миллион. ))

----------

Влад К (10.01.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я наверное, не против брака, но  я не могу себе представить такую семью (если только найдётся идентично мыслящий человек с таким же мировоззрением и он будет приятен тебе). А это один на миллион. ))


Не бывает идентично мыслящих людей.
Тем более если они разного пола.

----------

Алик (10.01.2014), Влад К (10.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Семью, где муж и жена идентично мыслят, я могу представить себе только в очень кошмарном кошмаре.

----------

Алик (10.01.2014), Влад К (10.01.2014), Нико (10.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Изабааль

Это буквальрое восприятие слов. (Похожесть имелась в виду, и возможность поримания на различных уровнях друг друга). Поэтому я и написала, что не могу представить себе семью, в которой один из членов буддист, а другой нет.

----------


## Изабааль

Восприятие шире, я не могу представить себе семью, где люди  различны и не понимают друг друга, а только принимают.

----------


## Фил

> Это буквальрое восприятие слов. (Похожесть имелась в виду, и возможность поримания на различных уровнях друг друга). Поэтому я и написала, что не могу представить себе семью, в которой один из членов буддист, а другой нет.


Много таких семей, в том числе и у участников БФ.

----------


## Alex

> ...я не могу представить себе семью, где люди... не понимают друг друга.


А вот это беда, согласен.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Многое зависит от того, какие действия в прошлом совершали двое. Если люди что-то делали в этой жизни или в прошлой, то они притягиваются вне зависимости от того, были это плохие действия или хорошие. Если делали что-то плохое и не получали от этого удовольствия, то отношения будут плохими. Если что-то хорошее делали, то отношения будут хорошими.

----------


## Изабааль

Уверена, что муж буддист, а женщина уж больно сильно хочет быть замужней. ( истинное ИМХО)

----------


## Фил

> Уверена, что муж буддист, а женщина уж больно сильно хочет быть замужней. ( истинное ИМХО)


Вы даже не знаете, а уже строите себе ограниченные рамки.

----------


## Аньезка

Ограниченные рамки  :Big Grin: 

Простите, не сдержалась)))

----------

Нико (10.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Chikara

> Причина страданий - ваш омраченный ум.


Одно дело, если эти слова скажет мастер и другое, если эти слова скажет участник БФ  :Smilie:

----------

Николас (11.01.2014)

----------


## Изабааль

Я и написала "истинное ИМХО", это юмор. А рамки ставят себе все.

----------

Влад К (11.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Одно дело, если эти слова скажет мастер и другое, если эти слова скажет участник БФ


На мой взгляд, без разницы, кто и что скажет. Все равно истина до слов и представлений :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (10.01.2014), Сергей Ч (10.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

> Одно дело, если эти слова скажет мастер, и другое, если эти слова скажет участник БФ.


А если участник БФ перескажет слова мастера?

----------


## Аньезка

> А если участник БФ перескажет слова мастера?


А ответ мы узнаем через месяц  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex (10.01.2014), Neroli (10.01.2014), Нико (10.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это буквальрое восприятие слов. (Похожесть имелась в виду, и возможность поримания на различных уровнях друг друга). Поэтому я и написала, что не могу представить себе семью, в которой один из членов буддист, а другой нет.


У меня такая семья. Уж больше 20 лет. Это маловато?

 Муж ну никак не мешает в моем буддизме. Более того, он создает мне условия для него. Думаю, он добрее и щедрее меня, хоть не буддист. А я создаю ему условия по быту, играть в пинг-понг и на горных лыжах кататься :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

Ну, я жеж ж так и думал: по закрытию темы весь тусовочный бомонд БФ никуда не рассосался, а просто перешёл за другой столик в другую тему...  :Kiss:

----------

Alex (10.01.2014), Иляна (11.01.2014), Паня (11.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (11.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (11.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> У меня такая семья. Уж больше 20 лет. Это маловато?
> 
>  Муж ну никак не мешает в моем буддизме. Более того, он создает мне условия для него. Думаю, он добрее и щедрее меня, хоть не буддист. А я создаю ему условия по быту, играть в пинг-понг и на горных лыжах кататься


Пема,какая классная ты и твоя семья,все уже поняли.Остаётся только позавидовать, что ли))))

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.01.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Согласен, но я читал, что женщины в отличии от мужчин не могут переносить чувство голода.


Угу, а ещё, говорят что которые чахоточные -- они до мужиков страсть как охочи! Прям ни дня без мужика утерпеть не могут, всё, что скажет, прям то и делают, лишь бы при нём быть, о как!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Иляна (11.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (11.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Угу, а ещё, говорят что которые чахоточные -- они до мужиков страсть как охочи! Прям ни дня без мужика утерпеть не могут, всё, что скажет, прям то и делают, лишь бы при нём быть, о как!


Ха. Чёрный юмор? Мы без еды обойдёмся вполне. А они,то бишь мужики,  обойдутся ли?

----------


## Буль

> Вы знаете, здоровый половозрелый мужчина может испытывать страсть к любой привлекательной женщине, но ведь далеко не на каждой он захочет жениться. Я думаю, к браку приводит ощущение, что ты хочешь жить с этим человек, делить с ним быт, стареть...


_Веселья час, и час разлуки
Хочу делить с тобой всегда
Давай пожмём друг другу руки
И в дальний путь на долгие года-а-а-а!_

 :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (10.01.2014), Изабааль (11.01.2014), Паня (11.01.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Ха. Чёрный юмор?


Нет. Это намёк на то, что не стоит повторять всё, что где-то когда-то читал...




> Мы без еды обойдёмся вполне. А они,то бишь мужики,  обойдутся ли?


Без еды, Май, никто не обходится. Блокада Ленинграда это документально показала.

----------

Паня (11.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (11.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

> Нет. Это намёк на то, что не стоит повторять всё, что где-то когда-то читал...


Вот Вам если вы не верите  :Wink:  http://www.edinstvennaya.ua/view/2908

----------


## Буль

> Вот Вам если вы не верите  http://www.edinstvennaya.ua/view/2908


Я охотно верю вам что вы это где-то прочитали, а не придумали. Однако, посудите сами: нужно ли повторять умозаключение учёных, которые сделали вывод о половине человечества, обследовав 23 особи одинакового телосложения? Подозреваю что раса, возраст, образ питания и т.д. между ними тоже были схожи. Я бы так делать не спешил.

----------

Ersh (11.01.2014), Антончик (21.01.2014), Паня (11.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

> Я охотно верю вам что вы это где-то прочитали, а не придумали. Однако, посудите сами: нужно ли повторять умозаключение учёных, которые сделали вывод о половине человечества, обследовав 23 особи? Я бы так делать не спешил.


Еще вам довод: у 11 особей я это наблюдаю в течение 17 лет на работе  :Wink: 
Холодильник на работе никогда пустым не бывает  :Smilie: 

Бао у вас есть жена?

----------


## Буль

> Еще вам довод: у 11 особей я это наблюдаю в течение 17 лет на работе


34 особи... vs. 1/2 населения Земли...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Холодильник на работе никогда пустым не бывает


Я за свою жизнь повидал столько особей мужескаго пола, которые без хавчика вообще работать не будут что... Вот, буквально сейчас трое солдат Доширак бодяжат, хотя их сериал уже начался... Будем делать выводы?  :Wink: 




> Бао у вас есть жена?


Спасибо, уже есть.

----------

Паня (11.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Asanga

> Спасибо, уже есть.


Не за что.

Может это конечно у меня аппетита нет, но когда смотрю на поглощение селедки своей благоверной на ночь, то думаю все же чувство голода у некоторых не имеет контроля.

Вообщем, при отсутствии доп. данных, объективно, это скорее правда чем ложь, .

----------


## Neroli

> Может это конечно у меня аппетита нет, но когда смотрю на поглощение селедки своей благоверной на ночь, то думаю все же чувство голода у некоторых не имеет контроля.


А причем тут вообще пол? Я вот иногда просто забываю поесть, мой организм так к этому привык, что отвечает не голодом, а усталостью и желанием спать. Тогда я вспоминаю и ем))

----------

Alex (11.01.2014), Vladiimir (10.01.2014), Аньезка (10.01.2014), Буль (11.01.2014), Нико (10.01.2014), Паня (11.01.2014), Сергей Хос (11.01.2014), Сергей Ч (11.01.2014), Фил (10.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема,какая классная ты и твоя семья,все уже поняли.Остаётся только позавидовать, что ли))))


Может, посорадоваться? :Smilie:

----------


## Изабааль

> У меня такая семья. Уж больше 20 лет. Это маловато?


Маловато. (слог мне понравился) И что теперь? Я рада за Вас, но на мое представление это, ну никак, не повлияло.

----------


## Николас

> Одно дело, если эти слова скажет мастер и другое, если эти слова скажет участник БФ


Хорошо сказано! Истинно так!

----------


## Николас

> Может, посорадоваться?


Безусловно, все члены БФ сорадуются, не сомневайтесь.

----------

Vladiimir (11.01.2014), Нико (11.01.2014)

----------


## Аньезка

> Хорошо сказано! Истинно так!


Ваш мастер - монах?
Мой - нет, у него даже правнучка есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Для любителей Ламрим Ченмо напомню:


> ... жизнь домохозяина противоречит Дхарме, поэтому ему трудно осуществлять Дхарму. Там же (в джатаке) сказано:
> "Тот, кто хозяйством занят своим
> должен врать иногда.
> И он не может жить, чтобы зла
> не делать вредящим ему. 
> Практика Дхармы- хозяйству во вред.
> Хозяйству предался- где Дхарма?!
> Ведь для Учения нужен покой
> В хозяйстве же- сплошь суета.
> ...


Действительно, если представить брак современного русского буддиста с фанатичной православной христианкой, то придется ли ему ежедневно доказывать благоверной, что "он молится не бесам с сатаною во главе" или же он будет лицемерно ходить на всенощную, причащаться и целовать руки священнику, чтобы не обидеть боговерную жену и ее верующую родню- в любом случае практике Дхармы такой брак, имхо, будет идти во вред и может даже привести к отказу от Прибежища. 
Думаю, если человек может не жениться и не выходить замуж, то это хорошо, а уж если хочется во что бы то ни стало связать себя узами Гименея, то лучше отдавать себе отчет в том, как это может сказаться на практике Дхармы.

----------


## Буль

> Действительно, если представить брак современного русского буддиста с фанатичной православной христианкой, то придется ли ему ежедневно доказывать благоверной, что "он молится не бесам с сатаною во главе" или же он будет лицемерно ходить на всенощную, причащаться и целовать руки священнику, чтобы не обидеть боговерную жену и ее верующую родню- в любом случае практике Дхармы такой брак, имхо, будет идти во вред и может даже привести к отказу от Прибежища.


А если жениться на корове, то придётся траву есть...

В голове "современного буддиста" не может промелькнуть мысль, что женится нужно на нормальной с его т.з. женщине?




> ... жизнь домохозяина противоречит Дхарме, поэтому ему трудно осуществлять Дхарму. Там же (в джатаке) сказано:
> "Тот, кто хозяйством занят своим
> должен врать иногда.


Это как там они, в джатаках-то этих, хозяйство вели, что должны были врать? Я вот что-то не припомню чтобы я из-за чего-то в своём хозяйстве должен был врать...




> И он не может жить, чтобы зла
> не делать вредящим ему.


Я вот, почему-то могу. Да и вредит мне никто. Разве что сосед иногда громко дверью хлопает.




> В хозяйстве же- сплошь суета.


Хозяйство, дорогой товарищ, суеты не терпит. Уметь надо. 




> Прямо сказать- так хозяйство полно
> скверн, для Ученья противных".


Каких скверн-то, можно уточнить? Что-то я у себя в хозяйстве скверн не припомню.

Этот автор сам-то женат был когда-нибудь? Или он из своего воображения пишет?

----------

Neroli (11.01.2014), Антончик (21.01.2014), Денис Евгеньев (14.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> .
> 
> Этот автор сам-то женат был когда-нибудь? Или он из своего воображения пишет?


Чжэ Цонкапа, автор Ламрима, женат не был, ибо был монахом, насчет автора джатаки, которую приводит Цонкапа, я не в курсе

----------


## Буль

> Чжэ Цонкапа, автор Ламрима, женат не был, ибо был монахом, насчет автора джатаки, которую приводит Цонкапа, я не в курсе


Понятно. "Сам я лживые сочинения Солженицына не читал, но вот что я могу сказать по этому вопросу...".
Дорого ли стоит такое мнение?

----------


## Николас

> Ваш мастер - монах?
> Мой - нет, у него даже правнучка есть.



Стыдно сказать.. Нет у меня мастера, да и не буддист я вовсе. Просто Буддизм мне ООчень нравится, я его понимаю и принимаю безо всяких усилий с моей стороны. Т.е. Моя Душа входит в Буддизм (или наоборот) как нож в масло, (не нашел лучшего сравнения), легко, почти без трения... Ну, как к себе домой после долгой дороги. :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (12.01.2014), Сергей П. (15.01.2014)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Т.е. Моя Душа входит в Буддизм (или наоборот))


Вообще то в буддизме душа "атман" не признается. Есть только сознание.

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Понятно. "Сам я лживые сочинения Солженицына не читал, но вот что я могу сказать по этому вопросу...".
> Дорого ли стоит такое мнение?


"Я не буддист и Цонкапу не читал, но вот что могу сказать по этому вопросу".... :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Плохому танцору мешают:

- яйца;
- жена;
- озоновые дыры;
- отсутсвие фольги на голове...

----------

Alex (12.01.2014), Neroli (11.01.2014), Антончик (21.01.2014), Буль (11.01.2014), Иляна (12.01.2014), Николас (11.01.2014), Паня (12.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (12.01.2014), Пема Дролкар (11.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> "Я не буддист и Цонкапу не читал, но вот что могу сказать по этому вопросу"....



Я Вам скажу, как не буддист буддисту: Вы на ложном пути. Звание *Буддист* не обязательно указывает, что этот человек понимает и следует Буддизму. Так же как и не буддист может лучше и глубже понимать Буддизм. Дело ведь не в количестве прочитанных и выученых сутр, коанов и лекций.  В истории имеется случай, когда простой повар в монастыре стал Патриархом. Так что не все так просто , господа и дамы..

----------

Пема Ванчук (12.01.2014)

----------


## Николас

> Вообще то в буддизме душа "атман" не признается. Есть только сознание.



Пусть будет сознание. Названия ничего абсолютно не значат. В конечном итоге все они, без исключения, обозначают одно и то же.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Маловато. (слог мне понравился) И что теперь? Я рада за Вас, но на мое представление это, ну никак, не повлияло.


Вы не могли представить семью из буддиста и небуддиста. Так вот, есть такая семья, можете представить и посмотреть. :Smilie: 

Я тоже многое что думала, пока у меня не случился муж. А как случился, мои представления несколько поменялись. С тех пор я уверена, что главным препятствием в практике буддизма являешься ТЫ САМ. И что можно почти в любой ситуации построить условия для практики. Хотя это сильно затрудняется при отсутствии пищи, при болезни и прочих очень безвыходных условиях.

Завтра могут подуть кармические ветра и у Вас, и Вы, что б тут сейчас не представляли и не утверждали, измените все. Это закон непостоянства.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Стыдно сказать.. Нет у меня мастера, да и не буддист я вовсе. Просто Буддизм мне ООчень нравится, я его понимаю и принимаю безо всяких усилий с моей стороны. Т.е. Моя Душа входит в Буддизм (или наоборот) как нож в масло, (не нашел лучшего сравнения), легко, почти без трения... Ну, как к себе домой после долгой дороги.


Интересно, а что Вы считаете буддизмом? Назовите сходу его цели и задачи.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ха. Чёрный юмор? Мы без еды обойдёмся вполне. А они,то бишь мужики,  обойдутся ли?


Я лет до 30 вообще забывала поесть. А теперь реально, если не залью вовремя "бензин", просто как тряпочка падаю и начинается паника. Как бы не контролировала ум. Конечно, могу потерпеть в эктриме, но каждые 4 часа надо перекусить. 

Селедку на ночь не уплетаю, стараюсь позже 20 не есть. Но за жизнь убедилась, что это очень индивидуальный вопрос, плюс он упирается на возрастные, сезонные, климатические и физические состояния. Пол практически не важен, кроме периодов беременности для женщины, тогда уж не только селедку съешь.

Но при беременности жен странным образом часто толстеют и их мужья :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрон

> Пусть будет сознание. Названия ничего абсолютно не значат. В конечном итоге все они, без исключения, обозначают одно и то же.


Душа в исламе и христианстве, а так же в индуизме - духовная копия человека, с верой в нее достичь освобождения не получится.
Почитайте концепцию "анатман".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У Довлатова в "Соло на ундервуде" - причина развода: "Она, понимаешь, медленно ходит, а главное - ежедневно жрет!"

Кстати, если муж и жена в равной степени не упрощают бытовые и житейские проблемы друг друга, то надо быть либо сильно любить, либо впасть в жуткие иллюзии, потому что брак - это дополнительный тяжкий труд, надо много дополнительных времени и энергии. С годами удивляюсь вообще стремлению людей вступать в брак, особенно, если они не могут строить свои отношения осознанно.

----------


## Николас

> Интересно, а что Вы считаете буддизмом? Назовите сходу его цели и задачи.



Сходу и отвечаю: Вы хотите Буддизм втиснуть в рамки? Ограничить в чем то?

----------


## Дмитрон

> У Довлатова в "Соло на ундервуде" - причина развода: "Она, понимаешь, медленно ходит, а главное - ежедневно жрет!"


Интересно каков процент разводов в Италии?
В РФ уже 60.

----------


## Николас

> Душа в исламе и христианстве, а так же в индуизме - духовная копия человека, с верой в нее достичь освобождения не получится.
> Почитайте концепцию "анатман".



Я не буду читать *Анатман*. Зачем? Христиане и мусульмане, а также шаманисты достигают *освобождения* для своей ДУШИ. Буддисты достигают освобождения для своего сознания/осознания. В чем разница?  Пути немного разные, а цель то одна!
 И то, что освобождается, Вы можете называть как угодно, хоть горшком.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я не буду читать *Анатман*. Зачем? Христиане и мусульмане, а также шаманисты достигают *освобождения для своей ДУШИ. Буддисты достигают освобождения для своего сознания/осознания. В чем разница?  Пути немного разные, а цель то одна!
>  И то, что освобождается, Вы можете называть как угодно, хоть горшком.


У мусульман сунитов и шиитов так же как у христиан, самоцель попадание в Рай.
У суфиев самоцель - единение с Аллахом, у индуистов единение с Брахманом, если не ошибаюсь.
А у буддистов достижение освобождения Нирваны. И это не рай.
Совершенно разное восприятие и цели буддизма и других религий.

----------

Изабааль (12.01.2014), Сергей Ч (12.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Для любителей Ламрим Ченмо напомню:
> 
> Действительно, если представить брак современного русского буддиста с фанатичной православной христианкой, то придется ли ему ежедневно доказывать благоверной, что "он молится не бесам с сатаною во главе" или же он будет лицемерно ходить на всенощную, причащаться и целовать руки священнику, чтобы не обидеть боговерную жену и ее верующую родню- в любом случае практике Дхармы такой брак, имхо, будет идти во вред и может даже привести к отказу от Прибежища. 
> Думаю, если человек может не жениться и не выходить замуж, то это хорошо, а уж если хочется во что бы то ни стало связать себя узами Гименея, то лучше отдавать себе отчет в том, как это может сказаться на практике Дхармы.


ЕСДЛ обычно советует пожить с будущей супругой(ом) года вместе. Безусловно, еще до брака надо выяснить вероисповедание и отношение к религии, и с самого начала указать, что ты сам собираешься делать и без чего не можешь обойтись. Думаю, крайне важно не замалчивать все, что ты не приемлешь, и об этом открыто диалогировать, и самое страшное - замалчивать несогласие из вежливости. если нет взаимного уважения и желания друг друга понять, что важно другому и принять это, то нет смысла вообще затевать серьезные отношения. И главное, чтобы супруг небуддист был агностиком в какой-то степени, потому что активный православный вряд ли сживется с активной буддисткой. У них разные мнения о целях и способах спасения. Хотя в истории есть замечательные случаи межрелигиозных браков, например мой любьимый фльм Джодха и Акбар. :Smilie: 

У меня, правда, у одного знакомого буддиста первые 10 лет жизни с супругой-небуддисткой прошли замечательно, а потом ее подхватило религиозное рвение в Свидетели Иеговы, и дошло до того, что она пыталась помешать сделать переливание крови их ребенку, когда с ним случилось несчастье( у них вроде так принято). И муж вынужден был остаться в семье, пока ребенок не вырос. Но умудрился применить буддийскую практику и ничего не потерял. Он даже рассказывает, что только большего достиг :Smilie:  Но сейчас они: вырастив ребенка, все-таки развелись.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сходу и отвечаю: Вы хотите Буддизм втиснуть в рамки? Ограничить в чем то?


Вот-вот, это типичный ответ страстного последователя "Душу тянет в буддизм" :Smilie: 

Ответьте на мой вопрос: какой цели служит буддизм? Конкретно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Интересно каков процент разводов в Италии?
> В РФ уже 60.


60 на тыщу? Тут в 2010 на тыщу было 88, и постоянно растет примерно 2% в год. Учитывая, что многие не женятся теперь, а просто живут вместе, как в браке.

Но тут крайне сложно, до развода надо больше года жить под разными крышами. А то не разведут.

----------


## Буль

> Интересно, а что Вы считаете буддизмом? Назовите сходу его цели и задачи.


Вау. Прямо как на лекции по марксизму-ленинизму...  :Kiss:

----------

Ittosai (12.01.2014), Изабааль (12.01.2014), Паня (12.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (12.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Вот-вот, это типичный ответ страстного последователя "Душу тянет в буддизм"
> 
> Ответьте на мой вопрос: какой цели служит буддизм? Конкретно.


Можно я отвечу, док? Буддизм служит вспомогательным средством на пути к обретению аннутара самьяк самбодхи! Зачёт?

----------


## Дмитрон

> 60 на тыщу? Тут в 2010 на тыщу было 88, и постоянно растет примерно 2% в год. Учитывая, что многие не женятся теперь, а просто живут вместе, как в браке.
> 
> Но тут крайне сложно, до развода надо больше года жить под разными крышами. А то не разведут.


60% новых браков распадаются от общего числа заключенных в течении года полтора где-то читал. Статистика РФ.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Можно я отвечу, док? Буддизм служит вспомогательным средством на пути к обретению аннутара самьяк самбодхи! Зачёт?


Где ж Душа-то в буддизме у Вас? :Smilie:  А у него Душа входит в буддизм, как нож в масло, панимаешь, и нету никаких границ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Николас

> Где ж Душа-то в буддизме у Вас? А у него Душа входит в буддизм, как нож в масло, панимаешь, и нету никаких границ




Я здесь высказал то, что чувствую, Вы же зацепились за слово *душа* как инстинный буддист. Мол, как так! Он сказал *душа*! Нет в буддизме слова *душа*! Ату его! Он самозванец!
 Я правильно понимаю Ваши ответы?

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014), Изабааль (12.01.2014), Паня (12.01.2014), Сергей Ч (12.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Где ж Душа-то в буддизме у Вас? А у него Душа входит в буддизм, как нож в масло, панимаешь, и нету никаких границ


Душа - это сложное понятие, не имеющее единого определения. В буддизме "душа" - это психический мир человека представленный пятью скандхами. Другими словами, уникальность личности человека, со всеми её особенностями, склонностями - это и есть его "душа". 
Так что если человек говорит о том, что его душа тяготеет к буддизму и входит в него как нож в масло, то это не всегда  означает наличие у него самостных воззрений, противоречащих буддизму. )

----------

Ittosai (13.01.2014), Neroli (12.01.2014), Vladiimir (12.01.2014), Антончик (21.01.2014), Влад К (21.01.2014), Изабааль (12.01.2014), Сергей П. (15.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Медитация - наше всё.

Вложение 15814

----------

Влад К (21.01.2014), Денис Евгеньев (14.01.2014), Изабааль (12.01.2014), Пема Ванчук (12.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Душа - это сложное понятие, не имеющее единого определения. В буддизме "душа" - это психический мир человека представленный пятью скандхами. Другими словами, уникальность личности человека, со всеми её особенностями, склонностями - это и есть его "душа". 
> Так что если человек говорит о том, что его душа тяготеет к буддизму и входит в него как нож в масло, то это не всегда  означает наличие у него самостных воззрений, противоречащих буддизму. )


 Надо еще понять, что данный человек имеет ввиду под душой. 

Если на вопрос, в чем цели и задачи буддизма отвечает



> Сходу и отвечаю: Вы хотите Буддизм втиснуть в рамки? Ограничить в чем то?

----------

Сергей Ч (12.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> ЕСДЛ обычно советует пожить с будущей супругой(ом) года вместе. Безусловно, еще до брака надо выяснить вероисповедание и отношение к религии, и с самого начала указать, что ты сам собираешься делать и без чего не можешь обойтись.

----------

Alex (12.01.2014), Буль (12.01.2014), Паня (24.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (12.01.2014), Фил (12.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Надо еще понять, что данный человек имеет ввиду под душой. 
> 
> Если на вопрос, в чем цели и задачи буддизма отвечает


А зачем Вам это?
Ну, нравится Николасу его "душевный" и безграничный буддизм, зачем ему Ваш "бездушный" и конкретный?

----------

Изабааль (13.01.2014), Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А зачем Вам это?
> Ну, нравится Николасу его "душевный" и безграничный буддизм, зачем ему Ваш "бездушный" и конкретный?


Наверное, безграничному почти невозможно следовать. В буддизме все конкретно. Как объяснить дорогу, по которой надо идти. И начать надо бы с Четырех Благородных истин.

----------


## Фил

> В итоге, возвращаясь к теме топика, прав что ли Сократ, сказав: "Женишься ты или нет, все равно пожалеешь!"???


Ольга, Вы правы, а я - нет.
У Диогена Лаэртского в переводе Гаспарова именно эта фраза приписывается Сократу:



> Человеку, который спросил, жениться ему или не жениться, он ответил: "Делай, что хочешь, – все равно раскаешься"


А тот вариант который привел я, принадлежит Мюнгхаузену (Янковскому) (!)




> Это были трудные 20 лет, но я о них не жалею!
> В свое время, Сократ как-то мне сказал: женись непременно.
> Попадется хорошая жена - станешь счастливым.
> Плохая - станешь философом. Не знаю, что лучше.
> Во всяком случае, я благодарю тебя, Якобина, за то, что стал таким, каков я есть.
> И да здравствует развод, господа!
> Он устраняет ложь, которую я так ненавижу.
> 
> /Тот самый Мюнхгаузен/


Беру свои насмешки обратно и приношу извинения.
Надо же как глубоко коренится традиционная житейская мудрость, что она даже не подвергается доли сомнения  :Frown:

----------

Neroli (13.01.2014), Алик (13.01.2014), Влад К (13.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Беру свои насмешки обратно и приношу извинения.


Можете не извиняться, никто не пострадал))

----------

Фил (13.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Думаю, если буддист - новичок, и у него нет особо выдающихся достоинств и у него много желаний, то ему очень полезно завести жену. Потом детей. Он сможет о них заботиться и через это взрослеть, набираться опыта. Жена, дети, на мой взгляд - настоящее противоядие от эгоизма. Потом они могут полюбить друг друга по настоящему (поддерживая друг друга) и это по-моему совсем не плохо.
По моему главное, чтобы она была принципиально хорошей, принципиально не эгоисткой. Если ещё и буддисткой и вы оба адекватные люди, то это лучшее что можно пожелать. Хотя я вот.. мне больше нравится моя жена, хоть и не буддистка. И я бы не променял ни на кого другого. Она (за 7-8 лет правда только) смогла меня понять и теперь многое из Буддизма принимает, благодаря ей моя привязанность к личным взглядам, к Буддизму стала меньше, потому что критиковала часто и часто не правильно критиковала тоже, приходилось терпеть, мучиться, ругались, но перемучились и теперь тьфутьфутьфу живём. Прекрасная жена. Вначале не понимала, но теперь видно, что будь я адекватным "буддистом" тогда, то поняла бы быстрее, она с самого начала была здравомыслящим человеком (более чем я), хотя и слишком критичной. 
В общем, по-моему жена, дети, для начинающего буддиста - это очень хорошо. а дети.. с ними эгоизм приходится брать в железную ежовую варежку, а иначе и сам с ума начнёшь сходить и им пользы не будет, потому что они вечно тоже много чего делают не так и у них много желаний.. и всё это надо уметь терпеливо преодолевать и правильно себя вести, правильно их воспитывать, хорошими, не злиться, относиться к ним хорошо... а это... не легко, но очень полезно в итоге, им (конкретным людям) и себе.
Воспитать такого ребёнка, чтобы был потом хорошим человеком полезным для многих людей - это тоже вклад в наше общество. И это практика Дхармы тоже.

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Воспитать такого ребёнка, чтобы был потом хорошим человеком полезным для многих людей - это тоже вклад в наше общество.


А что значит хороший человек, полезный для многих? И зачем это нужно?

----------

Alex (14.01.2014)

----------


## Alex

Не надо "воспитывать детей, *чтобы потом...*". Их любить надо.

----------

Aion (14.01.2014), Neroli (14.01.2014), SlavaR (14.01.2014), Аурум (14.01.2014), Фил (14.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> А что значит хороший человек, полезный для многих?


Это значит, человек, собственная природа которого никогда не ошибается, не омрачена неведением и свободна от иллюзорного восприятия реальности.



> И зачем это нужно?


Важнее этого нет ничего.

----------


## Alex

> Это значит "человек, собственная природа которого никогда не ошибается, не омрачена неведением и свободна от иллюзорного восприятия реальности".


То есть любой?

----------

Neroli (14.01.2014), Андрей П. (14.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я здесь высказал то, что чувствую, Вы же зацепились за слово *душа* как инстинный буддист. Мол, как так! Он сказал *душа*! Нет в буддизме слова *душа*! Ату его! Он самозванец!
>  Я правильно понимаю Ваши ответы?


Не, не правильно. Мне понятно, почему Вы все еще употребляете слово "душа", без всяких зацепок с моей стороны. Потому что это часто обозначает некоторые тенденции у новичков. Мне хотелось просто узнать, а Вы выяснили уже для себя, для чего нужен буддизм? ВАМ КОНКРЕТНО?

Почему Вы напрямую не отвечаете на мои вопросы, а обвиняете меня в том, что я даже не собиралась Вам предъявлять??

Что Вы читали по буддизму и, в частности, по 4 Благородным Истинам? Там четко описывается, в чем его цели.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не надо "воспитывать детей, *чтобы потом...*". Их любить надо.


Надо и любить, и воспитывать, чтоб потом. Это вообще ежедневный процесс - обучение ребенка причинно-следственной связи, непричинение вреда себе и другим и умения думать над своими словами и поступками. Личным примером это можно сделать, мудро и в силу любви. Но ребенку именно осознанно надо заложить благой фундамент.

Только лишь любовью и потаканием его можно превратить в монстра. И как -то я сомневаюсь, что своего ребенка можно воспитывать без любви и вообще его не любить.....

----------


## Сергей П.

> Надо и любить, и воспитывать, чтоб потом. Это вообще ежедневный процесс - обучение ребенка причинно-следственной связи, непричинение вреда себе и другим и умения думать над своими словами и поступками. Личным примером это можно сделать, мудро и в силу любви. Но ребенку именно осознанно надо заложить благой фундамент.
> 
> Только лишь любовью и потаканием его можно превратить в монстра. И как -то я сомневаюсь, что своего ребенка можно воспитывать без любви и вообще его не любить.....


Ну, я тоже думаю, что если ребёнок вырастит не полезным для других, то и не будет счастлив, а любовь - это ведь желание счастья, поэтому приходится думать с самых разных сторон и много чего учитывать в воспитании ребёшек, любить то, конечно надо.. нелюбящих родителей.. разве он станет слушать их советы
а когда много эгоизма (как у меня), то это трудно, но пока помогаешь ребёнку и сам много от чего вылечиваешься..
я один раз разъяснял ребёнку, уже не помню что, какие то полезные вещи и до того хорошо ему это разъяснил, что аж даже сам понял.

----------


## Сергей П.

> А что значит хороший человек, полезный для многих? И зачем это нужно?


Ну.. не знаю.. во всех смыслах наверно, чтобы внутри он себя комфортно чувствовал, чтобы был безобидным человеком но и достаточно разумным, чтобы в разных ситуациях в жизни мог правильно поступить так чтобы приносить минимум вреда и как можно больше пользы в своих повседневных действиях, словах и т.п., возможно потом он станет бизнесменом и будет не плохо зарабатывать (если у него будет хороший потенциал, благодаря тому что он смог накопить и усвоить пока рос), тогда он сможет этими деньгами быть ещё полезнее другим (и, как следствие, себе), сможет вырастить своих детей и тоже хорошо их воспитать. всё это будет питать его счастье и принесёт пользу и нашему обществу, потом всем будет легче жить. Так получается вроде для всего нужно. Для его счастья в первую очередь и в этой жизни и в другой и для пользы общества.
Может... станет Бодхисаттвой... ему не плохо будет.. и другим, мечта, но кто знает, но это максимум, но если и не станет, то хотя бы будет защищён от падения в низшие миры и заработает себе благоприятное рождение, родителю, последователю Буддизма, об этом тоже приходится задумываться.
уже и не стоит говорить о том, что пока такого ребёнка так вырастишь и себе накопишь много хорошей кармы и очистишь многие ошибки, и есть надежда, что сам не провалишься в эти низшие миры.

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Ну, я тоже думаю, что если ребёнок вырастит не полезным для других, то и не будет счастлив, а любовь - это ведь желание счастья, поэтому приходится думать с самых разных сторон и много чего учитывать в воспитании ребёшек, любить то, конечно надо.. нелюбящих родителей.. разве он станет слушать их советы
> а когда много эгоизма (как у меня), то это трудно, но пока помогаешь ребёнку и сам много от чего вылечиваешься.


А Вы счастливы?




> я один раз разъяснял ребёнку, уже не помню что, какие то полезные вещи и до того хорошо ему это разъяснил, что аж даже сам понял.


А я, однажды, с женой спорил, да, так хорошо и убедительно выражал свою точку зрения, что аж сам засомневался.  :Smilie: 




> Ну.. не знаю..


Прекрасный ответ.

----------

Сергей П. (15.01.2014), Фил (15.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> А Вы счастливы?


ну относительно всё.. с омрачениями я не могу Вам сказать что я счстлив, и не могу уверенно сказать что моё следующее рождение будет не в низших мирах, и что в момент смерти я не буду страдать, и что в этой жизни я смогу перенести стойко все трудности, не говоря уже о тяжести повседневных проблемм, пока есть все эти проблеммы.. но если сравнивать меня с тем какой был 10 лет назад, то конечно, на много счастливее.




> А я, однажды, с женой спорил, да, так хорошо и убедительно выражал свою точку зрения, что аж сам засомневался.


сколько раз у меня так было тоже.. но вообще, редко приходится говорить что-то вообще не сомневаясь в том что правильно всё сказал.




> Прекрасный ответ.


конечно, я же не эксперт, для меня самый тот ответ

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> разве он станет слушать их советы
> а когда много эгоизма (как у меня), то это трудно, но пока помогаешь ребёнку и сам много от чего вылечиваешься..
> я один раз разъяснял ребёнку, уже не помню что, какие то полезные вещи и до того хорошо ему это разъяснил, что аж даже сам понял.


ЧТо значит много эгоизма? Совершенно нормально, когда ребенок равноправный член семьи, и у него есть обязанности по отношению к ней, сообразные его возрасту. Закон простой, все в семье, внезависимости от возраста и личных особенностей равностно достойны уважения и любви, и должны немного постараться и потерпеть ради других.

Жена, кстати или муж вообще должны быть добрыми и сострадательными и щедрыми плюс самостоятельными. Тогда и воспитание ребенка будет вполне нормальным. Надо еще уметь остановить свою и чужую безнравственность.

Часто воспитывать надо в первую очередь себя и друг друга, желательно до ребенка. :Smilie:

----------

Сергей П. (16.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> ну относительно всё.. с омрачениями я не могу Вам сказать что я счстлив, и не могу уверенно сказать что моё следующее рождение будет не в низших мирах, и что в момент смерти я не буду страдать, и что в этой жизни я смогу перенести стойко все трудности, не говоря уже о тяжести повседневных проблемм, пока есть все эти проблеммы.. но если сравнивать меня с тем какой был 10 лет назад, то конечно, на много счастливее.


Наверное, любые родители хотят сделать своих детей счастливыми, но откуда тогда берутся несчастные люди? Если у Вас есть проблемы, трудности и сомнения, как же Вы сможете избавить от них своего ребенка? 

Вот Пема Дролкар пишет, что воспитание - это ежедневный процесс обучения, иначе будет монстр. Наверное, тяжело каждый день видеть в своем ребенке (потенциального) монстра готового сорваться с цепи? И наоборот, если Вы видите в своем чаде совершенство, какое воспитание сможет сделать его лучше?

----------

Neroli (15.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Наверное, любые родители хотят сделать своих детей счастливыми, но откуда тогда берутся несчастные люди? Если у Вас есть проблемы, трудности и сомнения, как же Вы сможете избавить от них своего ребенка? 
> 
> Вот Пема Дролкар пишет, что воспитание - это ежедневный процесс обучения, иначе будет монстр. Наверное, тяжело каждый день видеть в своем ребенке (потенциального) монстра готового сорваться с цепи? И наоборот, если Вы видите в своем чаде совершенство, какое воспитание сможет сделать его лучше?


Наверно, надо салями с глаз снять? Если понаблюдать за ребенком, то совершенно ясно, какие у него собственные кармические предпосылки, при чем тут монстр? Его надо обучить благим принципам и благому поведению, насколько получится, и пресекать до полного искоренения неблагие, прежде всего в отношении к другим людям. Если у него дурная карма, а вы неумелы, то очень мало можно на него повлиять. 

Несчастные люди берутся именно от незнания окружающих явлений, их сути и неумения правильно думать и выстраивать нужные причинно-следственные связи, от неумения любить себя и других, принимать такими, как есть. И на этом основании ребенка надо научить вращаться в этом мире, испытывая меньше страданий и чтоб меньше страданий приносил другим. Он должен знать про закон кармы хотя бы примерно - что все, что он сделает, отразится в первую очередь НА НЕМ САМОМ. И тогда он не будет перекладывать вину на кого-то другого.

Ребенок - просто человек до определенного возраста в нашей власти и на нашей ответственности. И мы можем личным примером и искусными методами подготовить его к жизни, имея рычаги. Я ничего не вижу в своем ребенке кроме страдательного самсарического существа. Вот поэтому научила ее основным принципам буддизма. И самому главному - уметь думать о своих действиях и мыслях и анализировать их, устраняя разрушительное, понимать мысли и чувства других и строить отношения с ними, принимать себя без самобичевания, выражать любовь и давать поддержку тем, кто в ней нуждается. 

Мы все бываем монстрами и совершенствами сто раз на дню. Надо укрощать в себе монстра и развивать совершенство. Всего и делов. И тут главное - самому понять этот принцип и научить ему своего ребенка :Smilie:

----------

Антончик (21.01.2014)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Наверно, надо салями с глаз снять? <...>


Вы практически во всех последних сообщениях (в этой теме) пишите "надо". Николасу надо изучить Четыре Благородные Истины. Алексу надо воспитывать, чтобы потом. Сергею П. надо сначала воспитать себя. А мне надо снять салями с глаз. Но Вы ведь понимаете, кому действительно это всё надо?  :Smilie:  

Пожалуйста, не подумайте, что я осуждаю Вас или Ваши методы, более того, я просто уверен, что Вы правы и никогда не ошибаетесь, что своим близким, себе и даже мне Вы желаете только самого лучшего. И чтобы Вы не посчитали это каким-нибудь троллингом с моей стороны, я поясню это историей которая со мной приключилась.

Довелось мне как-то участвовать в крупном проекте для большой компании в роли технического менеджера, запуск программного продукта был запланирован на определенное число. И, вот, когда это число настало, продукт выстрелил не так, как должен был, сработали технические риски, которые мы (проектная команда) не предвидели или недооценили. И вот меня и моего руководителя вызвали к большим боссам "на ковер" объяснять почему получилась такая.. нехорошая вещь. Когда после грубой, но справедливой речи, нас попросили ответить. Я был уже готов признать свою вину и безропотно принять суровое наказание, но выступил мой руководитель. Не вдаваясь в подробности и технические детали, суть его отмазки была такая: "мы приняли единственно верное решение о готовности продукта исходя из тех знаний, условий и опыта, которые имелись у нас в момент его принятия." И черт возьми, это была истинная правда! В итоге нас мало того, что не уволили, а даже премировали, как эффективных менеджеров. Вот такие дела.  :Smilie: 

И говорю я это к тому, что если мы посмотрим под этим углом на все свои действия, на допущенные ошибки, то увидим, что мы всегда поступаем правильно, не было никаких ошибок и быть не может, так как в то время мы просто не могли поступить иначе. А если так, то не ошибается Николас, не ошибается Алекс, не ошибается Сергей П. и тем более не ошибается Пема Дролкар. И им ничего не "надо", а только "можно".  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (16.01.2014), Влад К (16.01.2014), Дубинин (15.01.2014), Поляков (16.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А что, не надо? :Smilie: 




> А если так, то не ошибается Николас, не ошибается Алекс, не ошибается Сергей П. и тем более не ошибается Пема Дролкар. И им ничего не "надо", а только "можно".


Не ошибается только Будда. У нас НАДО работать с коренным неведеньем, а иначе Буддой не стать.

Утром встаю, и вижу, не хочется что-то делать, а НАДО :Smilie: 

Вы считаете, что все предопределено? Если не ставить себе задачу, которую НАДО выполнить, Вы считаете, страдание иссякнет? Или Вы считает, что что бы мы ни делали, оно иссякнет само собой и МОЖНО вообще ничего для этого не делать? Что наше неведенье рассеится само собой?

Только мне не рассказывайте, что у меня посуда помоется сама собой, и ребенок будет накормлен сам собой, и что счета за квартиру оплатятся сами по себе, и что Дхарма в меня проникнет сама по себе, читать книг и слушать учителей не надо и практики делать не надо?

----------

Влад К (18.01.2014)

----------


## Сергей П.

> Наверное, любые родители хотят сделать своих детей счастливыми, но откуда тогда берутся несчастные люди? Если у Вас есть проблемы, трудности и сомнения, как же Вы сможете избавить от них своего ребенка?


а как бы Вы ответили на этот вопрос?

p/s: не ссорьтесь ) Сергею П. надо воспитать себя ) он этого не отрицает ) - обещает стараться ))

----------


## Андрей П.

> Не ошибается только Будда. У нас НАДО работать с коренным неведеньем, а иначе Буддой не стать.
> 
> Утром встаю, и вижу, не хочется что-то делать, а НАДО
> 
> Вы считаете, что все предопределено? Если не ставить себе задачу, которую НАДО выполнить, Вы считаете, страдание иссякнет? Или Вы считает, что что бы мы ни делали, оно иссякнет само собой и МОЖНО вообще ничего для этого не делать? Что наше неведенье рассеится само собой?
> 
> Только мне не рассказывайте, что у меня посуда помоется сама собой, и ребенок будет накормлен сам собой, и что счета за квартиру оплатятся сами по себе, и что Дхарма в меня проникнет сама по себе, читать книг и слушать учителей не надо и практики делать не надо?


Я считаю, что Вы, безусловно, правы, мне нечего Вам возразить.

У меня дома есть головоломка кубик-рубик, но не обычный, а с гранями одного цвета - белого. Скажите, если я буду использовать специальную технику для сборки кубиков, я смогу его собрать? А если я буду просто крутить его хаотично, я смогу его собрать? 
Если я буду каждый день утром вставать и крутить его до вечера, я смогу его собрать? А если я не буду к нему вообще притрагиваться, я смогу его собрать? 

Если Вы скажете "да", то я ударю Вас 30 раз это значит, что этот кубик может быть несобранным, если Вы скажете "нет", то это значит, что кубик может быть собранным.

P.S. Прям, почти дзенский коан получился)))




> а как бы Вы ответили на этот вопрос?


Как стать счастливым и сделать счастливым своего ребенка? Не труднее, чем собрать кубик-рубик.  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (16.01.2014), Фил (16.01.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Для начала надо хотя бы слегко остановить поток неуемных фантазийных мыслей :Smilie:  

У Вас кубик, замешанный на неведенье, надо неведенье превратить в мудрость, согласно Пути. 

Только добавлю, что счастливым вы никого сделать как следует не сможете - счастливым на уровне Будды каждый должен сделать себя сам :Smilie:  Но, понятно, привычка сделования благому и избжания неблагого закладывается в определенной степени в детстве ребенку родителями. насколько позволяют кармические предпосылки последнего и мудрость родителей.

И не обольщайтесь, что у Вашего кубика все грани белые. Это у Будды они все белые, как ни собирай, а у Вас, возможно, даже не 6 видов цветов, а ВСЕ цвета разные. :Smilie:  Так что как бы ни крутили, получается все равно неведенье, тоесть, ровного цвета даже одной грани не получится. А не крутить самсарное существо не может. Сидит, и внушает себе о едином вкусе всего сущего :Smilie:

----------

Андрей П. (16.01.2014), Влад К (16.01.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Женитьба это когда вы влюбились в одну больше чем в других. Идеализация одного мешка отходов. По крайней мере так в моногамной женитьбе.


А если воспринимать женщину, как *живого человека*, а не как мешок отходов, не? )

----------

Alex (21.01.2014), Neroli (21.01.2014), Буль (21.01.2014), Нико (21.01.2014), Сергей П. (27.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А если воспринимать женщину, как *живого человека*, а не как мешок отходов, не? )


Восприятие мешка с отходами или скелета вместо женщины -- это для монахов, имхо. Хотя, конечно, вряд ли какие монахи в наши дни на это медитируют. Все больше по сайтам знакомств гуляют, сама видела. Лучше тантрически воспринимать женщину.

----------


## Neroli

> Лучше тантрически воспринимать женщину.


Мешок сисек?

----------

Влад К (21.01.2014), Нико (21.01.2014)

----------


## Буль

> А если воспринимать женщину, как *живого человека*, а не как мешок отходов, не? )


Судя по всему это не каждому дано...

----------

Нико (21.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Судя по всему это не каждому дано...


Бао, надеюсь, тебе это дано? :Kiss:  (оживилась даже)

----------


## Aion

> Мешок сисек?


Неа:

----------


## Нико

> Неа:


Надо же так изуродовать свою спину и попу.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

Почему-то все стесняются слог ОМ во лбу вытатуировать. А зря :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> Надо же так изуродовать свою спину и попу.





> Почему-то все стесняются слог ОМ во лбу вытатуировать. А зря


А чем лоб лучше спины и попы?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neroli

> А чем лоб лучше спины и попы?


Мозг близко!

----------

Нико (21.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Мозг близко!


И?

----------


## Нико

> И?


И надо пожертвовать паспортными фотографиям и общим фрикством ради слияния слога ОМ с телом. Тантра-с.

----------


## Neroli

> И?


Быстрее дойдет.

----------

Нико (21.01.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> А мужчина будет счастлив, если его отпускать на прогулку по осеменению? Какова вероятность, что он не вернется?))
> Вложение 15731


На эту тему прекрасная ссылка на сторонний небуддийский ресурс: http://professionali.ru/Soobschestva...uzhestvennost/
Статья про противоположное, но там как раз есть и про то, что нужно. Не про измены разумеется.

----------


## Антончик

> С праздником моей переоценки?
> 
> Ужос! Я живу не на форуме, а на бурных волнах мнений обо мне, - меня то недооценивают, то переоценивают! А нельзя сразу, раз и навсегда меня полюбить? Тогда кидать в крайности не будет
> 
> Это, кстати, вообще хороший рецепт для любых отношени


цитата из интернета:




> Если в отношениях ждать, когда человек сам изменится в лучшую сторону, чтобы после этого начать делать для него что-то хорошее и полезное, и хорошо относиться - то вы никогда не дождётесь. Нужно сначала начать делать и относиться, а уже потом человек может измениться в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Aion

> И надо пожертвовать паспортными фотографиям и общим фрикством ради слияния слога ОМ с телом. Тантра-с.


Ну, кому надо, пусть жертвует. Алилуйя! 






> Быстрее дойдет.


До Аджны. А другие чакры?  :Cool:

----------

Нико (21.01.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, надеюсь, тебе это дано? (оживилась даже)


Не знаю. Надеюсь что да. По крайней мере в контексте подобных разговоров я люблю цитировать такую притчу:

_Однажды в саванне.
Лев подошёл к своей супруге, отдыхающей в тени, и сказал:
-- Дорогая, не могла бы ты подвинуться, чтобы я тоже смог отдохнуть в прохладе?
Это услышал пасущийся неподалёку бык:
-- Ничего себе! Ты, царь зверей, а лебезишь перед своей супругой как последний шакал! Я, простой бык, а и то обращаюсь со свой гораздо строже: "Эй, ты, толстожопая! А ну отвали из-под тени, я хочу отдохнуть!"
Ответил ему лев:
-- Вот поэтому у тебя жена -- корова, а у меня -- львица._ 

 :Wink:

----------

Neroli (21.01.2014), Антончик (21.01.2014), Аньезка (21.01.2014), Нико (21.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> До Аджны. А другие чакры?


Тут не чакры, тут контрольный в голову))

----------


## Нико

> Тут не чакры, тут контрольный в голову))


Смешно на нижней чакре делать тату)))))

----------


## Антончик

> Нет, но я просто задал такой важный вопрос. Как самый продвинутый, и основатель Дхаммы повел себя? Какой пример он дал нам? Если такой продвинутый должен был убежать в лес для пробуждения, то что говорить о нас? Будто мы такие одаренные что можем следовать более мягкому путю.


Так может быть наоборот? Такие ли мы одарённые, чтобы следовать более жёсткому "путю"? Ну и он оставил жену ДО того, как стал Буддой. С учётом того, что она кроме разлуки никаких проблем не получила - всё равно в царской семье на полном обеспечении - можно оставлять, от голода и холода не помрёт...

Уже неоднократно высказывалась мысль, и вы даже с ней соглашались, что у разных людей разные способности, уровни, ситуации, и т.д. - и что одному хорошо и полезно, то другому может быть вредно и плохо. То же самое и с женой.
не существует сферической жены в вакууме. Это всегда какая-то конкретная ситуация между какими-то конкретными людьми. И только в контексте такой ситуации, можно сказать (если достаточно мудрости, а не заученных догм), что было бы полезно, а что было бы не полезно.
Нужна ли абстрактному буддисту абстрактная жена? Такой вопрос не более чем цепляние за концепции, которые не имеют никакого истинного существования. "отвлечённое мудрствование".

Это я в целом об обсуждении, а не лично к вам обращался в предыдущем абзаце.

Вы знаете, что вам хорошо, другие возможно знают, а возможно не знают, что в их жизни в данный момент лучше или не лучше. И там может быть много разных вариантов, которые будут как-бы противоречить друг другу (если не смотреть на контекст, а предполагать, что существует единственно правильный выход для всех одинаковый).

----------

Влад К (21.01.2014), Сергей П. (27.01.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Смешно на нижней чакре делать тату)))))


А почему?

----------


## Нико

> А почему?


Больно, и никто особо не увидит))))

----------


## Антончик

> Для любителей Ламрим Ченмо напомню:
> ... жизнь домохозяина противоречит Дхарме, поэтому ему трудно осуществлять Дхарму. Там же (в джатаке) сказано:
> "Тот, кто хозяйством занят своим
> должен врать иногда.
> И он не может жить, чтобы зла
> не делать вредящим ему. 
> Практика Дхармы- хозяйству во вред.
> Хозяйству предался- где Дхарма?!
> Ведь для Учения нужен покой
> ...


Хорошо, вот если не жениться, то сразу появляется возможность НЕ ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ ВООБЩЕ БЫТОВУХОЙ???? Не верю. Я не женат, однако мне приходится работать на работе, покупать продукты всякие в магазинах, и прочее нужное для жизни, общаться с людьми, чем-то ещё заниматься, отдыхать. (потому что я не вижу смысла садиться и умирать от голода и холода просто так)

Никто ко мне не приходит и не говорит: "дорогой, вот ты не женат, а потому ты можешь всю свою жизнь посвятить выполнению практик дхармы, и ради этого я буду тебя кормить и давать кров для укрытия от неблагоприятной погоды, а так же одежду - медитируй дорогой, не думай о бытовухе". Но почему то никто ничего такого не предлагает.

А с голоду умирать я уже пробовал )))) Когда не было работы и денег и еда заканчивалась ) толку от этой жизненной ситуации особо не увидел в плане расширения возможностей для практики.

В общем что есть жена, что нет - хозяйством заниматься приходится, без вариантов. Разве что в лотерею выиграть, положить деньги на счёт, и на проценты жить, не работая - тогда всё время будет свободно, и можно заниматься пракиткой Дхармы не заморачиваясь по бытовухе и хозяйству.




> Это как там они, в джатаках-то этих, хозяйство вели, что должны были врать? Я вот что-то не припомню чтобы я из-за чего-то в своём хозяйстве должен был врать...
> Я вот, почему-то могу. Да и вредит мне никто. Разве что сосед иногда громко дверью хлопает.
> Хозяйство, дорогой товарищ, суеты не терпит. Уметь надо. 
> Каких скверн-то, можно уточнить? Что-то я у себя в хозяйстве скверн не припомню.


Вот-вот.

----------

Alex (21.01.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Вообще то в буддизме душа "атман" не признается. Есть только сознание.


Не признаётся душа называемая словом "атман", но зато признаётся душа, называемая словом "сознание"?
Ну так давайте под русским словом "душа" понимать "сознание" - всего то делов!  :Wink:

----------

Кузьмич (26.10.2015), Сергей П. (27.01.2014), Фил (21.01.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> А если воспринимать женщину, как *живого человека*, а не как мешок отходов, не? )


Taк я так их и воспринимаю.

----------


## Антончик

> Я считаю, что Вы, безусловно, правы, мне нечего Вам возразить.
> 
> У меня дома есть головоломка кубик-рубик, но не обычный, а с гранями одного цвета - белого. Скажите, если я буду использовать специальную технику для сборки кубиков, я смогу его собрать? А если я буду просто крутить его хаотично, я смогу его собрать? 
> Если я буду каждый день утром вставать и крутить его до вечера, я смогу его собрать? А если я не буду к нему вообще притрагиваться, я смогу его собрать? 
> 
> Если Вы скажете "да", то я ударю Вас 30 раз это значит, что этот кубик может быть несобранным, если Вы скажете "нет", то это значит, что кубик может быть собранным.
> 
> P.S. Прям, почти дзенский коан получился)))
> 
> Как стать счастливым и сделать счастливым своего ребенка? Не труднее, чем собрать кубик-рубик.


Только в жизни кубики-рубики как правило с разными цветами, только у счастливчиков всё в готовом виде на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой.
Вы и к практике Дхармы так же относитесь? Ваши утверждения очень абстрактны, может быть красиво звучат, но применить их на практике невозможно. Сначала нужно попасть в такие же идеализированные условия соответствующие вашей теории, а потом в соответствии с этой теорией ничего не делать - и тогда мы получим результат в соответствии с этой же теорией - именно тот, который нужно.

Но почему-то в жизни так не бывает. Если вы родились с "белым кубиком во всех делах", то это сугубо ваша благая карма. Остальные не могут действовать исходя из положения, в котором они не находятся.

----------

Сергей П. (27.01.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Ну так давайте под русским словом "душа" понимать "сознание" - всего то делов!


А насколько оправдана редукция психики к сознанию? Любой невроз полезность такого "обрезания" опровергает...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Антончик

> А насколько оправдана редукция психики к сознанию? Любой невроз такое "обрезание" опровергает...


опятьдвадцать пять. А кто говорит о редукции? Где вы видели утверждение, что:
1. душа = психика
2. душа = сознание
3. => психика = сознание
??

не было такого.

Речь шла только о 2 пункте _"давайте определим слово душа равным слову сознание"_. То есть даже просто о терминологии и договорённости.

----------


## Aion

> опятьдвадцать пять. А кто говорит о редукции?


Вы.  


> Где вы видели утверждение, что:
> 1. душа = психика


Душа и психика - синонимы: на русский греческое _psychikos_ переводится как _душевный_. 



> 2. душа = сознание


Так Вы же выше предлагаете: 


> Ну так давайте под русским словом "душа" понимать "сознание" - всего то делов!





> 3. => психика = сознание
> ??


Логически следует из 1 и 2 пунктов.





> Речь шла только о 2 пункте _"давайте определим слово душа равным слову сознание"_. То есть даже просто о терминологии и договорённости.


Вы предлагаете определить душу границами сознания, что эквивалентно редукции психики к сознанию.  Если я что-то не так понял, пожалуйста, поясните свою мысль.

----------


## Буль

> Больно, и никто особо не увидит))))


Зато тот, кто увидит будет чувствовать себя very special person...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (21.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Зато тот, кто увидит будет чувствовать себя very special person...


Там главное не рисунок. Но как скажете, вам виднее))))))

----------


## Буль

> Там главное не рисунок. Но как скажете, вам виднее))))))


Конечно, не рисунок, а осознание того, что доверено exclusively  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Мулаты, бухта,  экспорт  кофе, так сказать, кофейный демпинг, чарльстон под названием "У моей девочки есть одна маленькая штучка"

----------

Нико (21.01.2014)

----------


## Neroli

А у меня сегодня мужчины на работе признались что не против были бы взять себе по второй жене. Видать так хорошо женатым быть, что хочется еще))

----------


## Буль

> А у меня сегодня мужчины на работе признались что не против были бы взять себе по второй жене. Видать так хорошо женатым быть, что хочется еще))


Обещать жениться не значит жениться...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Антончик

> Вы.  Душа и психика - синонимы: на русский греческое _psychikos_ переводится как _душевный_.


я другие пункты не утверждаю, в отличие от древнегреческих переводов и вас. Поэтому это вы такое утверждение делаете, а я его не подразумевал.
Соответственно можно рассмотреть как минимум две ветки логических рассуждений - в одном и в другом случае.
но было бы ошибочно приписывать одной такой ветке, что она есть другая такая ветка рассуждений.




> Вы предлагаете определить душу границами сознания, что эквивалентно редукции психики к сознанию.  Если я что-то не так понял, пожалуйста, поясните свою мысль.


я описал цепочку, которую вероятно вы предполагаете:



> 1. душа = психика
> 2. душа = сознание
> 3. из двух предыдущих утверждений следует, что: психика = сознание


затем я написал, что я НЕ имел в виду такую логическую цепочку, а толкьо утверждал 2 пункт из этих трёх, и не более того:




> не было такого.
> Речь шла только о 2 пункте "давайте определим слово душа равным слову сознание". То есть даже просто о терминологии и договорённости.


Можете ещё раз перечитать и убедиться.

То есть. Вы *берёте значение слова психика и пристваиваете это значение к слову душа*. Я предлагаю *брать значение слова сознание, и присваивать его к слову душа*. то есть, у нас выбор между
*душа* = *психика*
и
*душа* = *сознание*

Это совсем не то же самое, что:
1. психика = душа (по смыслу на греческом)
2. душа = психика (взяли смысл из греческого слова психики, получилась тавтология)
3. сознание = душа (которая на самом деле психика, которая на самом деле древнегреческая душевность)
4. душа = сознание (котоое мы выше определили как психика)

И из такой "логической" цепочки мы делаем утверждение о редукции души к психике? ))))))))
Тем более в которой получается логическая ошибка циклической ссылки.
Я то такую цепочку не подразумевал ))) Это вы её подразумеваете, к вам и вопросы.
Если вы развернули моё простое утверждение *душа* = *сознание* до такой сложной и не логичной последовательности рассуждений, то это не ко мне вопросы.

----------


## Aion

Буду краток. Допустим, душа = сознанию, но как же тогда обстоит дело с бессознательным?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Андрей П.

> Только в жизни кубики-рубики как правило с разными цветами, только у счастливчиков всё в готовом виде на блюдечке с голубой каёмочкой.
> Вы и к практике Дхармы так же относитесь? Ваши утверждения очень абстрактны, может быть красиво звучат, но применить их на практике невозможно. Сначала нужно попасть в такие же идеализированные условия соответствующие вашей теории, а потом в соответствии с этой теорией ничего не делать - и тогда мы получим результат в соответствии с этой же теорией - именно тот, который нужно.
> 
> Но почему-то в жизни так не бывает. Если вы родились с "белым кубиком во всех делах", то это сугубо ваша благая карма. Остальные не могут действовать исходя из положения, в котором они не находятся.


Вы второй человек, который говорит об исключительности белых кубиков. Поэтому я еще раз вечером проверил свой кубик, и.. нет, я не ошибся, кубик белый со всех сторон. Я даже ощупал его, чтобы убедиться, что он не является галлюцинацией. Так что смело, могу утверждать, что белый кубик также реален, как мои руки и глаза. И вопрос мой тоже был конкретным и применимым на практике: "как собрать такой кубик?" Впрочем, можете не утруждать себя ответом, так как я его уже получил у своей двухмесячной дочки, и он предельно ясен, несмотря на то, что она пока не только не умеет разговаривать, но даже не осознает наличие своих ручек и ножек.

P.S. Кстати, могу подсказать интернет-магазин, который сможет сделать Вас "счастливчиком".  :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> Вы второй человек, который говорит об исключительности белых кубиков. Поэтому я еще раз вечером проверил свой кубик, и.. нет, я не ошибся, кубик белый со всех сторон. Я даже ощупал его, чтобы убедиться, что он не является галлюцинацией. Так что смело, могу утверждать, что белый кубик также реален, как мои руки и глаза. И вопрос мой тоже был конкретным и применимым на практике: "как собрать такой кубик?" Впрочем, можете не утруждать себя ответом, так как я его уже получил у своей двухмесячной дочки, и он предельно ясен, несмотря на то, что она пока не только не умеет разговаривать, но даже не осознает наличие своих ручек и ножек.
> 
> P.S. Кстати, могу подсказать интернет-магазин, который сможет сделать Вас "счастливчиком".


Я не говорю о том что этого не существует, а то, что не у всех и не всегда это так же как у вас. Это по поводу метафорического смысла.
А моя метафора была про жизнь, если вы не догадались, хотя я так предположил, что вы про этот кубик как раз в таком смысле и привели, как метафору к своей ситуации жизненной и к тому, как с ними работать. Возможно вы не имели в виду никакой метафоры "техники работы с жизненными обстоятельствами как с белым кубиком", но тогда непонятно, зачем вы про этот кубик рассказываете.

Если вы мужского пола, это не означает, что все существа мужского пола, если вас зовут Андрей, это не значит, что всех зовут Андрей, и т.д. Соответственно, нет смысла давать "общие" советы исходя из того, что вы Андрей, для людей которые не являются Андреями, или не мужского пола и т.д. (если совет с этим связан). То же самое про "белый кубик". Бессмысленно расширять сферу применения совета, годного для узкой конкретной ситуации с одним предметом, на "все остальные возможные ситуации". например для ситуации обычного кубика, не белого - этот совет уже не подойдёт. Для каких-то других дел - тоже. Поэтому я считаю, что тут расширение смысла метафоры за пределы сугубо "белого кубика" некорректно. )

А по поводу банального смысла, от того, что я куплю в магазине такой же кубик-рубика как у вас, у меня в жизни то ничего не поменяется.

----------


## Антончик

> Буду краток. Допустим, душа = сознанию, но как же тогда обстоит дело с бессознательным?


Не знаю, про это я никаких утверждений не делал.
Хотя это же просто термины, какой смысл хотим в них, такой и вкладываем. Хотим считать душу сознанием - считаем, хотим называть то же самое явление словом _"ваиви-ксяч-анцупацту-амтцунац-чфыбюьь-сыьлдвчлцу"_ - можно и так. Лишь бы было удобно, и был понятен смысл.

Исходя из определений, можно вести рассуждения и делать выводы, но наши рассуждения и выводы очевидно будут зависеть от данных в начале определений. Если мы назовём одно и то же явление или объект самыми различными словами, от этого суть того, на что указывают слова - не поменяется.

Грубо говоря, "стол" и "table" - хотя и разные слова, но указывают на один и тот же объект. Можно договориться, чтобы называть этот же объект, на который указывают слова "стол" и "table" новым словом: "Х" например. Если нам это удобно для чего-то. И так далее.

Поэтому тут не идёт речи о том, что в рамках таких определений, существует ли бессознательное, является ли оно противоположностью сознания, души, или же егё частью и т.д. Это всё слова. Интересует ли вас реальное положение дел, которое ими описывается? Это уже другая тема. Если есть желание, обсуждайте, кто ж вам мешает )

----------


## Aion

> Не знаю, про это я никаких утверждений не делал.


И не сможете сделать, о том и речь.  :Smilie: 



> Это всё слова. Интересует ли вас реальное положение дел, которое ими описывается?


Меня интересует. А Вас?

----------


## Антончик

> Не знаю, про это я никаких утверждений не делал.





> И не сможете сделать, о том и речь.


Тогда какие ко мне претензии?




> Меня интересует. А Вас?


Мне не интересно обсуждать. Но вы вероятно можете открыть соответствующую тему на форуме, в ней обсуждать, и не продолжать оффтоп здесь  :Wink:

----------


## Андрей П.

> Я не говорю о том что этого не существует, а то, что не у всех и не всегда это так же как у вас. Это по поводу метафорического смысла.
> А моя метафора была про жизнь, если вы не догадались, хотя я так предположил, что вы про этот кубик как раз в таком смысле и привели, как метафору к своей ситуации жизненной и к тому, как с ними работать. Возможно вы не имели в виду никакой метафоры "техники работы с жизненными обстоятельствами как с белым кубиком", но тогда непонятно, зачем вы про этот кубик рассказываете.
> 
> Если вы мужского пола, это не означает, что все существа мужского пола, если вас зовут Андрей, это не значит, что всех зовут Андрей, и т.д. Соответственно, нет смысла давать "общие" советы исходя из того, что вы Андрей, для людей которые не являются Андреями, или не мужского пола и т.д. (если совет с этим связан). То же самое про "белый кубик". Бессмысленно расширять сферу применения совета, годного для узкой конкретной ситуации с одним предметом, на "все остальные возможные ситуации". например для ситуации обычного кубика, не белого - этот совет уже не подойдёт. Для каких-то других дел - тоже. Поэтому я считаю, что тут расширение смысла метафоры за пределы сугубо "белого кубика" некорректно. )


Не ищите метафор в моем сообщении, белый кубик - это просто белый кубик. Зачем я его (сообщение) написал? А зачем вообще ВСЁ?




> А по поводу банального смысла, от того, что я куплю в магазине такой же кубик-рубика как у вас, у меня в жизни то ничего не поменяется.


Поменяется, у Вас появится белый кубик.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Не ищите метафор в моем сообщении, белый кубик - это просто белый кубик. Зачем я его (сообщение) написал? *А зачем вообще ВСЁ?*


Вот с этого и начните, а не с белых или других там кубиков.

----------


## Neroli

> На эту тему прекрасная ссылка на сторонний небуддийский ресурс: http://professionali.ru/Soobschestva...uzhestvennost/
> Статья про противоположное, но там как раз есть и про то, что нужно. Не про измены разумеется.


Я вот прочла статью и задумалась. Откуда никакущие мужчины берутся - понятно - женщины виноваты. Но откуда берутся замудоханные, толстозадые тетки в бигудях - вопрооос!

----------


## Андрей П.

> Вот с этого и начните, а не с белых или других там кубиков.


Затем же, зачем и собирать белый или другой там кубик.

----------


## Нико

> Затем же, зачем и собирать белый или другой там кубик.


 :Facepalm:  К психоаналитику ходить не пробовали?

----------

Андрей П. (22.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я вот прочла статью и задумалась. Откуда никакущие мужчины берутся - понятно - женщины виноваты. Но откуда берутся замудоханные, толстозадые тетки в бигудях - вопрооос!


Если в бигудях -- это уже что-то. )

----------


## Aion

> Тогда какие ко мне претензии?


Претензий к Вам нет, а отождествление сознания с душой вредно по причине существования в той же самой душе бессознательного. По-моему, это очевидно.




> Мне не интересно обсуждать. Но вы вероятно можете открыть соответствующую тему на форуме, в ней обсуждать, и не продолжать оффтоп здесь


Не интересно обсуждать, так и не обсуждайте, Вас никто не заставляет. То же самое могу сказать и по поводу оффтопа: не нравится оффтоп, не оффтопьте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антончик

> Претензий к Вам нет, а отождествление сознания с душой вредно по причине существования в той же самой душе бессознательного. По-моему, это очевидно.


Если мы под душой понимаем "буддийское сознание", то есть алая-виджняну, тогда утверждение о том, что в душе существует бессознательное - не противоречиво. Ну бессознательное тогда - одна из дхарм, в составе другой дхармы - сознания. Это же не Юнговские термины, и не психологические, раз мы им дали другие определения.

----------


## Антончик

> Я вот прочла статью и задумалась. Откуда никакущие мужчины берутся - понятно - женщины виноваты.


Или мужчины, которые позволяют этому произойти ) Тут смотри хоть с той, хоть с другой стороны...




> Но откуда берутся замудоханные, толстозадые тетки в бигудях - вопрооос!


Ну так та же самая причина, только наоборот )
(это всё конечно только некоторые из возможных вариантов, а не единственные и абсолютные)

----------


## Aion

> Если мы под душой понимаем "буддийское сознание", то есть алая-виджняну, тогда утверждение о том, что в душе существует бессознательное - не противоречиво. Ну бессознательное тогда - одна из дхарм, в составе другой дхармы - сознания. Это же не Юнговские термины, и не психологические, раз мы им дали другие определения.


А с чего Вы взяли, что алая-виджняна - "буддийское сознание" и на каком основании мы должны понимать под душой алая-виджняну?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> А с чего Вы взяли, что алая-виджняна - "буддийское сознание" и на каком основании мы должны понимать под душой алая-виджняну?


Алая-виджняна -- выдуманное сознание в одной из буддийских школ, а именно в виджнянаваде. Так что верно, что это буддийский концепт. Но никакого отношения к "душе" он не имеет.

----------


## Антончик

> А с чего Вы взяли, что алая-виджняна - "буддийское сознание" и на каком основании мы должны понимать под душой алая-виджняну?


Вот видите, всё зависит от того, что вкладывать в какие слова. Само по себе дискуссия пустотна )

Можно сказать, что сознание, это ригпа, можно сказать, что это одна из скандх (например рассудочный ум, или воспринимающее сознание и т.д.) - тут смысл будет разный.
Может тогда вы определите, и исходя из этого определения можно будет что-то сказать.

----------


## Aion

> Алая-виджняна -- выдуманное сознание в одной из буддийских школ, а именно в виджнянаваде. Так что верно, что это буддийский концепт. Но никакого отношения к "душе" он не имеет.


Насчёт выдуманности алаи, она выдумана не более, чем прасанга. Буддийский концепт - то же самое, что буддийское сознание? Тогда виджняна  - это какое сознание?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  И что по-Вашему имеет отношение к душе (без кавычек)?



> Вот видите, всё зависит от того, что вкладывать в какие слова. Само по себе дискуссия пустотна )


Да нет никакой дискуссии. С одной стороны Ваш тезис: душа=сознанию, с другой стороны бессознательное, которое непонятно, как к этому равенству относится...  :Wink: 



> Может тогда вы определите, и исходя из этого определения можно будет что-то сказать.


Что именно и зачем нужно определить?

----------


## Нико

> Насчёт выдуманности алаи, она выдумана не более, чем прасанга. Буддийский концепт - то же самое, что буддийское сознание? Тогда виджняна  - это какое сознание?  И что по-Вашему имеет отношение к душе?
> Да нет никакой дискуссии. С одной стороны Ваш тезис: душа=сознанию, с другой стороны бессознательное, которое непонятно, как к этому равенству относится... 
> Что именно и зачем нужно определить?


С точки зрения прасангики алая -- это лишнее сознание, которое выдумали виджнянавадины, чтобы не заморачиваться с кармическими отпечатками и оправдать тезис об отсутствии внешних объектов. Так же, как и клиштаманас. 

К "душе" можно с натяжкой отнести наитончайший ум ригпа с кармическими отпечатками, который переходит в следующую жизнь.

----------


## Aion

> С точки зрения прасангики алая -- это лишнее сознание, которое выдумали виджнянавадины, чтобы не заморачиваться с кармическими отпечатками и оправдать тезис об отсутствии внешних объектов. Так же, как и клиштаманас.


Простите, но меня не интересует точка зрения выдуманного метода на выдуманное понятие.  :Facepalm: 



> К "душе" можно с натяжкой отнести наитончайший ум ригпа с кармическими отпечатками, который переходит в следующую жизнь.


Вообще-то вопрос был не о "душе", а о душе. А в частности, к чему отнести более толстые формы ума?  :Cool:

----------


## Антончик

> Что именно и зачем нужно определить?





> А в частности, к чему отнести более толстые формы ума?


Так вы же всё хотите что-то определить, что к чему отнести. Выстроить сложные концепции...

----------


## Aion

> Так вы же всё хотите что-то определить, что к чему отнести. Выстроить сложные концепции...


Да просто всё: если душа=сознанию, то никакого бессознательного в душе нет, что очевидно не соответствует действительности. Зачем и что тут ещё нужно определять?   :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Простите, но меня не интересует точка зрения выдуманного метода на выдуманное понятие.


А что тогда вас тут интересует?




> Вообще-то вопрос был не о "душе", а о душе. А в частности, к чему отнести более толстые формы ума?


О дУше, что ль?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Более толстые формы ума -- это более толстые формы ума, которые прекращаются во время смерти. Больше нечего к этому добавить, по крайней мере, мне.

----------


## Нико

> Да просто всё: если душа=сознанию, то никакого бессознательного в душе нет, что очевидно не соответствует действительности. Зачем и что тут ещё нужно определять?


А если душа не равняется сознанию, в душе этой несуществующей есть бессознательное какое-то? И вообще, что есть "бессознательное"?

----------


## Антончик

> Да просто всё: если душа=сознанию, то никакого бессознательного в душе нет, что очевидно не соответствует действительности. Зачем и что тут ещё нужно определять?


Потому что есть или нет - зависит от определений бессознательного, от определений души и т.д.

***

*Катхаваттху сутта: Темы для дискуссий*



> Монахи, за счёт того, как человек ведёт себя в дискуссии, можно узнать, подходит ли он для разговора, или не подходит. Если его спрашивают, а он:
> * не поддерживает ведение разговора в рамках того, что является возможным или того, что является невозможным,
> * если не поддерживает *ведение разговора на согласованных допущениях*,
> * если не поддерживает ведение разговора на основании учений, известных как истинные,
> * если не поддерживает принятый порядок ведения разговора, то тогда  в таком случае этот человек не подходит для разговора.
> 
> Но если человек, когда его спрашивают, поддерживает ведение разговора в рамках того, что является возможным или того, что является невозможным, если поддерживает *ведение разговора на согласованных допущениях*, если поддерживает ведение разговора на основании учений, известных как истинные, если поддерживает принятый порядок ведения разговора, то тогда  в таком случае этот человек подходит для разговора.

----------


## Aion

> А что тогда вас тут интересует?


Где именно?  



> О дУше, что ль?


О душЕ.  


> Более толстые формы ума -- это более толстые формы ума, которые прекращаются во время смерти. Больше нечего к этому добавить, по крайней мере, мне.


Если более толстые формы ума нельзя отнести к душе, то к чему их можно отнести: к телу, к духу?  :Smilie: 



> А если душа не равняется сознанию, в душе этой несуществующей есть бессознательное какое-то?


Да. 


> И вообще, что есть "бессознательное"?


 Вообще, вот что:


> Теоретически, полю сознания не могут быть поставлены никакие пределы, поскольку оно способно к неограниченному расширению. Эмпирически оно, однако же, всегда обнаруживает свой предел, когда сталкивается с неизвестным. Последнее состоит из всего, нами не знаемого и, следовательно, не соотнесенного с эго как центром поля сознания. Неизвестное распадается на две группы объектов: те, что находятся вовне и могут быть восприняты посредством чувств, и те, что находятся внутри и воспринимаются непосредственно. Первой группой охватывается неизвестное во внешнем мире, второй - неизвестное в мире внутреннем. Вторую из указанных территорий мы называем бессознательным.
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг
> AION*


 А в частности см. Есть ли бессознательное в буддийском учении?

----------


## Нико

> Катхаваттху сутта: Темы для дискуссий
> Монахи,засчёттого,какчеловекведётсебявдискуссии,можноузнать,подходитлион дляразговора,илинеподходит.Еслиегоспрашивают,аон:
> *неподдерживаетведениеразговораврамкахтого,чтоявляетсявозможнымилитого, чтоявляетсяневозможным,
> *еслинеподдерживаетведениеразговоранасогласованныхдопущениях,
> *еслинеподдерживаетведениеразговоранаоснованииучений,известныхкак истинные,
> *еслинеподдерживаетпринятыйпорядокведенияразговора, тотогдавтакомслучаеэтотчеловекнеподходитдляразговора.
> 
> Ноесличеловек,когдаегоспрашивают,поддерживаетведениеразговораврамкахтого, чтоявляетсявозможнымилитого,чтоявляетсяневозможным,еслиподдерживает ведениеразговоранасогласованныхдопущениях,еслиподдерживаетведениеразговора наоснованииучений,известныхкакистинные,еслиподдерживаетпринятыйпорядок веденияразговора,тотогдавтакомслучаеэтотчеловекподходитдляразговора.


Это специально так плотно написано, без разделов?

----------


## Нико

> Где именно?


В этой теме.




> Если более толстые формы ума нельзя отнести к душе, то к чему их можно отнести: к телу, к духу?


Нет, к шести видам сознания.

----------


## Антончик

> Это специально так плотно написано, без разделов?


уже поправил до нормального вида, с четвёртой или пятой попытки, странно скопировалось просто

----------


## Антончик

> Где именно?  О душЕ.  Если более толстые формы ума нельзя отнести к душе, то к чему их можно отнести: к телу, к духу?


*ДУХ vs ДУША (tm)* - типичные термины поп-эзотерики и поп-псевдо-православия/родноверия и т.д. И во всех их они имеют разный смысл, вплоть до противоположного (то есть разные в разных "течениях").

----------


## Нико

> *ДУХ vs ДУША (tm)* - типичные термины поп-эзотерики и поп-псевдо-православия/родноверия и т.д. И во всех их они имеют разный смысл, вплоть до противоположного (то есть разные в разных "течениях").


Турману вон нравится слово "дух". "Дух просветления". А мне -- не очень, прости господя.

----------


## Aion

> В этой теме.


В частности интересует связь сознания и души. 





> Нет, к шести видам сознания.


Выходит, обсуждаемый тезис превращается в "душа=бессознательное"?  :Smilie: 




> *ДУХ vs ДУША (tm)* - типичные термины поп-эзотерики и поп-псевдо-православия/родноверия и т.д. И во всех их они имеют разный смысл, вплоть до противоположного (то есть разные в разных "течениях").


Что Вы этим хотите сказать?

----------


## Нико

> В частности интересует связь сознания и души.


Если душа эта есть, конечно. В буддизме атман не признаётся. Если же перейти на христианство, то там с душой как-то всё мутновато.





> Выходит, обсуждаемый тезис превращается в "душа=бессознательное"?


Я уже просила объяснить про "бессознательное". С "душой" всё более менее понятно.

----------


## Aion

> Если душа эта есть, конечно. В буддизме атман не признаётся. Если же перейти на христианство, то там с душой как-то всё мутновато.


В буддизме не признаётся существование вечной и неизменной души, но отнюдь не психики, синонимом которой душа и может быть названа. См. к примеру:   


> В то время как, согласно западным концепциям, исключительно только мозг является местопребыванием сознания, опыт йоги доказывает, что сознание нашего мозга – это только одна из возможных форм сознания, которые в соответствии с их функцией и природой могут быть локализованы в различных органах тела или иметь там центры. Эти "органы", собирающие, преобразующие и распределяющие энергию, протекающую через них, называются чакрами, или центрами энергии. Из них исходят вторичные потоки психической энергии, которые можно сравнить со спицами зонтика или колеса, или же с лепестками лотоса.
> Другими словами, чакры – это те точки, в которых психические функции и энергии сходятся вместе или проникают одна в другую. Это то средоточие, где психические и космические энергии кристаллизуются в качестве тела и где телесные качества вновь преобразуются и превращаются в психические силы.
> "_Место души – там, где встречаются внутренний и внешний мир. Когда они проникают друг в друга, она присутствует в каждой точке их соприкосновения_" (Новалис).
> Поэтому можно сказать, что любой психический центр, где мы признаем это духовное проникновение, становится местопребыванием души, и что усиливая или пробуждая эту активность различных центров, мы одухотворяем и преобразуем наше тело.
> 
> Лама Анагарика Говинда
> ОСНОВЫ ТИБЕТСКОГО МИСТИЦИЗМА
> СОГЛАСНО ЭЗОТЕРИЧЕСКОМУ УЧЕНИЮ
> ВЕЛИКОЙ МАНТРЫ ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ





> Я уже просила объяснить про "бессознательное". С "душой" всё более менее понятно.


Я привёл Вам определение бессознательного и дал ссылку на тему, где этот термин рассматривается в применении к буддизму. Что именно Вы хотите, чтобы я объяснил про бессознательное?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кауко

> И если нужна то какая? 
> Поделитесь кто что думает пожста


Чужая - не нужна. Своя - нужна. Если человек не принимал обета отказа от половой распущенности, то моногамия - не обязательное условие, но желательно не путать разврат и тантрический секс.

В сутрах говорится о том, что рождённые в Мире Тридцати Трёх рождаются непосредственно из лотоса и что женщин в том мире нет, но я полагаю, что это следует понимать как метафору абсолютной активной реализации.

----------


## Сергей П.

> Не признаётся душа называемая словом "атман", но зато признаётся душа, называемая словом "сознание"?
> Ну так давайте под русским словом "душа" понимать "сознание" - всего то делов!


По-моему тоже ничего страшного,говорим "душа", понимаем "сознание", или можно под душой понимать чувственную часть сознания (чувства, эмоции), по определению очень подходит, тогда не будет противоречий с такими словами, как "одухотворённый", "воодушевление", "душевное расстройство" (эмоциональное) и т.п., такое определение слова "душа" по-моему очень корректное и можно считать, что такая душа существует. Но если кто-то назовёт душой сознание.. это не принципиально всё, пустяки по сути дела.

----------


## Нея

В буддизме лучше разбираться, используя санскритские термины. Причём с их привязкой именно к буддийской философии.

----------

Alex (27.01.2014), Алик (27.01.2014), Аурум (27.01.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> В буддизме лучше разбираться, используя санскритские термины. Причём с их привязкой именно к буддийской философии.


Может, все-таки палийские? Вы ведь Тхеравадин. :Cool:

----------

Нея (27.01.2014)

----------


## Нея

> Может, все-таки палийские? Вы ведь Тхеравадин.


Спасибо. Думал об этом. Показалось, что для общего форума удобнее санскрит.

----------


## Acala

Чже Цонкапа , автор Ламрима , действительно женат не был. Чже Цонкапа достиг уровня высокой реализации и без супруги (карма мудры ). В Гухьясамадже тантре (тантрах -комментариях к ней ) описанны методы , практикуя которые упасака может достичь высокого уровня реализации вместе с карма -мудрой. В этом случаи необходимо принять  обязательства ( samay)  и обеты (samvara)  в отношении супруги и в целом в отношении женщин.

Геше Таши Церинг "Основы буддийской мысли" Том 6.

"Под печатью действия (на санскрите karma mudra) понимается физическая супруга. Мы используем термин "печать", чтобы показать что это что-то абсолютно необходимое, по аналогии с четырьмя базовыми положениями или "печатями" буддизма - все составные феномены непостоянны и так далее - которые абсолютно необходимы для твердого познания буддизма. Практика с визуализируемой супругой способна привеcти практикующего почти до просветления, но тот факт, что до сих пор используется визуализация, означает наличие концептуализации и по этой причине невозможна непосредственная реализация пустоты. Посредством физической супруги непосредственная реализация пустоты может быть объединена с приносимым практикой великим блаженством и таким образом достигается союз великого блаженства и пустоты, что является этапом за которым сразу же следует просветление.

И только по достижению этого этапа в отъединении ума возможно безопасно применять практику с физической супругой. До этого момента мы еще не готовы, поэтому это очень рискованно. И хотя я уверен, что Цонкапа был готов к данной практике, тем не менее, в качестве примера для своих последователей, во время своей жизни он никогда не искал себе супруги. Вместо этого он достиг союза ясного света и иллюзорного тела в процессе своей смерти. Другие мастера поступали также. Если бы во время своей жизни они взяли бы себе супругу, они бы достигли союза ясного света и иллюзорного тела, но они выбрали этого не делать, потому что это могло послужить плохим примером для их последователей, которые не были готовы к данной практике.

Если бы мы достигли данного этапа, но не желали бы достижения иллюзорного тела в этой жизни посредством физической супруги, единственный случай, когда мы могли бы его реализовать, это во время нашей смерти. В этом случае мы бы воспользовались ваджрным повторением, чтобы постепенно вобрать все ветра в нерушимое тигле в центральнмо канале. А оттуда, когда пройдут все виды видений, блаженств и пустот, во время переживания всепустого мы можем перейти в иллюзорное тело вместо того, чтобы перейти в тело бардо как это происходит во время обычной смерти.

Выбор физической супруги является очень сложным делом. По сути, супруга должна обладать определенными качествами в зависимости от того будда семейства, к которому принадлежим мы, и в зависимости от практики божества, являющейся для нас главной. Супруга должна иметь тот же уровень практики, что и у нас, или по крайней мере иметь стабильную практику стадии зарождения практикуемого нами божества, а также держать все обеты и обязательства в чистоте.

Уверен что на определенном уровне практики , супруга способствует достижению высокого уровня реализации.

----------

Антончик (19.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Чже Цонкапа , автор Ламрима , действительно женат не был. Чже Цонкапа достиг уровня высокой реализации и без супруги (карма мудры ). В Гухьясамадже тантре (тантрах -комментариях к ней ) описанны методы , практикуя которые упасака может достичь высокого уровня реализации вместе с карма -мудрой. В этом случаи необходимо принять  обязательства ( samay)  и обеты (samvara)  в отношении супруги и в целом в отношении женщин.
> 
> Геше Таши Церинг "Основы буддийской мысли" Том 6.
> 
> "Под печатью действия (на санскрите karma mudra) понимается физическая супруга. Мы используем термин "печать", чтобы показать что это что-то абсолютно необходимое, по аналогии с четырьмя базовыми положениями или "печатями" буддизма - все составные феномены непостоянны и так далее - которые абсолютно необходимы для твердого познания буддизма. Практика с визуализируемой супругой способна привеcти практикующего почти до просветления, но тот факт, что до сих пор используется визуализация, означает наличие концептуализации и по этой причине невозможна непосредственная реализация пустоты. Посредством физической супруги непосредственная реализация пустоты может быть объединена с приносимым практикой великим блаженством и таким образом достигается союз великого блаженства и пустоты, что является этапом за которым сразу же следует просветление.
> 
> И только по достижению этого этапа в отъединении ума возможно безопасно применять практику с физической супругой. До этого момента мы еще не готовы, поэтому это очень рискованно. И хотя я уверен, что Цонкапа был готов к данной практике, тем не менее, в качестве примера для своих последователей, во время своей жизни он никогда не искал себе супруги. Вместо этого он достиг союза ясного света и иллюзорного тела в процессе своей смерти. Другие мастера поступали также. Если бы во время своей жизни они взяли бы себе супругу, они бы достигли союза ясного света и иллюзорного тела, но они выбрали этого не делать, потому что это могло послужить плохим примером для их последователей, которые не были готовы к данной практике.
> 
> Если бы мы достигли данного этапа, но не желали бы достижения иллюзорного тела в этой жизни посредством физической супруги, единственный случай, когда мы могли бы его реализовать, это во время нашей смерти. В этом случае мы бы воспользовались ваджрным повторением, чтобы постепенно вобрать все ветра в нерушимое тигле в центральнмо канале. А оттуда, когда пройдут все виды видений, блаженств и пустот, во время переживания всепустого мы можем перейти в иллюзорное тело вместо того, чтобы перейти в тело бардо как это происходит во время обычной смерти.
> ...


Лама Цонкапа не смог достичь состояния будды при жизни, именно потому, что был монахом и у него не было супруги. Однако он достиг просветления  в бардо.

----------


## Acala

Спасибо, Нико . В контексте данной выдержки я это также понимаю. Чже Цонкапа , достиг просветления в бардо.

----------


## Германн

Но ведь до Чже Цонкапы - как до неба! 
Кармамудра (и Тхогей) для рядовых буддистов неактуальны. Супружество гораздо проще.

----------


## Кузьмич

Вообще, если современный буддист - мужчина, то в 95% - она ему нужна. (Как и 95%-му мужчине-небуддисту тоже).

Должна ли она быть буддисткой - еще один популярный вопрос... Конечно, не должна. Никто никому ничего не должен. Алилуйя.

И плох тот будист, что решил остаться рядовым будистом! (никак, на благо всех живых существ...).

----------

Аурум (18.02.2014), Владимир Николаевич (24.10.2015), Дордже (25.10.2015)

----------


## Паня

> И плох тот будист, что решил остаться рядовым будистом! (никак, на благо всех живых существ...).


Что за табель о буддийских рангах?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Что за табель о буддийских рангах?


Какая-такая табель?

----------


## Шарлинь

> Я уже просила объяснить про "бессознательное".


вот например заповеди это отражение бессознательных качеств, которые есть наша Суть, а их нам исказили до внешних повелений.

----------


## Нико

Нужна современному буддисту жена. Иначе не женились бы пачками...

----------


## Йен

Настоящему буддисту нужна Ниббана, а не какая-то обусловленная, непостоянная, страдательная и безличностная жена-бремя )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вообще, если современный буддист - мужчина, то в 95% - она ему нужна. (Как и 95%-му мужчине-небуддисту тоже).
> 
> Должна ли она быть буддисткой - еще один популярный вопрос... Конечно, не должна. Никто никому ничего не должен. Алилуйя.
> 
> И плох тот будист, что решил остаться рядовым будистом! (никак, на благо всех живых существ...).


Жена никому не нужна, если только не рожать детей и не оформлять брак в силу этого официально.. Нужна подруга жизни))) желательно - с общими интересами. Либо понимающая и поддерживающая цели и задачи буддиста. С взаимностью с его стороны.

----------

Кузьмич (24.10.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Жена никому не нужна, если только не рожать детей. Нужна подруга жизни)))


Ну конечно. Просто я, старый дев, танцанул на своей больной мозоле...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
А рожать с подругой (если-жизни) сейчас не должно быть более хуже.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну конечно. Просто я, старый дев, танцанул на своей больной мозоле... 
> А рожать с подругой (если-жизни) сейчас не должно быть более хуже.


А зачем рожать?))) Если уже не родил в период новичком в буддизме - потом какой смысл?)) Там в соседней теме не советуют вообще обременяться лишними ЖС)

----------

Эделизи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нужна современному буддисту жена. Иначе не женились бы пачками...


А современным русским мужикам нужно бухло, иначе не спивались бы пачками — по аналогии.

----------


## Паня

> Это временно. Тетка за 40 без детей - жалкое зрелище. Она и сама это осознает.


Слишком категорично.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> чушь мне знакомы тетки за 70 которые шикарно выглядят и прожив жизнь в путешествиях по миру совсем не грузятся детьми и мужьями. и счастливы и удовлетворены.


Монашки за 40 и хоть до ста тоже некоторые великолепно выглядят. Думаю, что рождение ребенка у буддиста активизирует его ответственность и понимание заботы о другом ЖС, но это недалеко у всех. Ребенок лет до 17 в большой мере требует твоего времени , бывает, что и лет до 50 тоже)

А так на то, чтоб зрелище не было печальным, карма хорошая у женщины всегда делает ее хорошим зрелищем))) Но не обязательно на ней жениться. Для этого должен быть практический буддийский смысл)

Вообще, брак и дети - такое дело в самсаре - нет их - плохо, есть они, тоже масса преград. Нормальная женщина должна сама кармически придти и остаться. Мы по 10 кругу. Слабо эту тему прочитать с начала? :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> А современным русским мужикам нужно бухло, иначе не спивались бы пачками — по аналогии.


Я на самом деле с иронией это написала... Исходя из того, что вижу вокруг.... Дети вон не всем нужны, и нечего женщин обвинять, если они не размножаются!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

"Тетка за сорок без детей - жалкое зрелище"

Ну, я тетка за сорок. Без детей. Почему-то все знакомые говорят, что я счастливая.

----------

Альбина (25.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (25.10.2015), Кузьмич (26.10.2015), Маша_ла (26.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (25.10.2015), Шавырин (25.10.2015)

----------


## Говинда

> "Тетка за сорок без детей - жалкое зрелище"
> 
> Ну, я тетка за сорок. Без детей. Почему-то все знакомые говорят, что я счастливая.


Потому, что, наверное счастье не измеряется наличием материального. А счастье - это в первую очередь состояние сознания.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.10.2015), Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> "Тетка за сорок без детей - жалкое зрелище"
> 
> Ну, я тетка за сорок. Без детей. Почему-то все знакомые говорят, что я счастливая.


Счастливых тетек за сорок без детей почему-то очень хотят дядьки за столько же  как с детьми так и без ...)).Загадка....)))

----------

Кузьмич (26.10.2015), Эделизи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Потому, что, наверное счастье не измеряется наличием материального. А счастье - это в первую очередь состояние сознания.


Ну, поэтому и помню. Потому что только на себя отвлекаюсь.

----------


## Эделизи

> Счастливых тетек за сорок без детей почему-то очень хотят дядьки за столько же  уже с детьми ...)).


Не знаю. Как то, слава богу, такие дядьки обходят меня стороной.
Может потому, что мне нравятся вьюноши?

----------

Альбина (25.10.2015)

----------


## Паня

> "Тетка за сорок без детей - жалкое зрелище"
> 
> Ну, я тетка за сорок. Без детей. Почему-то все знакомые говорят, что я счастливая.


Это ладно, а вот зачем красивую аватарку поменяли на чунгу-чангу?

----------


## Эделизи

> Это ладно, а вот зачем красивую аватарку поменяли на чунгу-чангу?


Хочу быть с Вами ближе.

----------

Альбина (25.10.2015), Паня (25.10.2015)

----------


## Паня

> Хочу быть с Вами ближе.


Ближе, бандерлоги, ближе...

----------

Альбина (25.10.2015), Эделизи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Если буддист живет в миру и не брал обеты безбрачия, то жена нужна. Если живет в ретрите, то не нужна. Какая жена (вопрос топикстартера)? Хорошая помощница и хорошая хозяйка. Всё остальное второстепенно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тётки без детей рулят!

Тётки с детьми, впрочем, тоже!

----------

Альбина (25.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (25.10.2015), Эделизи (25.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Ну все.... Напишу все-таки еще раз......"Не вынесла душа поэта следов предпоследнего  поста....")))
Кто -нибудь есть тут ,кто думает (чувствует),что живет ( или потенциально хочет жить)  с другим человеком не потому что он *тебе* нужен,а  потому -что ты ]*ему* *"по-настоящему*" нужен.?
Сама постановка вопроса неуместна и не по -буддийски....

----------

Алик (26.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (25.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2015), Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> А зачем рожать?))) Если уже не родил в период новичком в буддизме - потом какой смысл?))


Хоть новичок, хоть старичок, а против кармы не попрёшь.

----------

Пема Дролкар (25.10.2015), Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Тётки без детей рулят!
> 
> Тётки с детьми, впрочем, тоже!


Дядьки с детьми  тоже рулят!

И без детей тоже.)
И Цхултримы рулят.! :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2015), Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

Зависит от возраста. До 40-50 лет - нужна, потом - не нужна. Оставшееся врема до ухода в нирвану надо посвятить полностью служению, и не думать уже о себе, а тем более о близких.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хоть новичок, хоть старичок, а против кармы не попрёшь.


В некоторой степени попереть можно))) Рождение детей теперь контролируют на ура)))

Хотя сама, честно, рада, что у меня есть ОДНА  дочь. И она практически уже выросла и сама пошла работать в 17 лет, учится вечером, знает уже неплохо 5 языков, так что моя свобода уже отчетливо светит.)))) если карма позволит))

----------


## Альбина

> Хоть новичок, хоть старичок, а против кармы не попрёшь.


Хоть новичек хоть старичек.
Иди вперед смелей бычек.
Уж скоро   кончится доска.
А с ней возможно и тоска....

Это о карме. ....если че   ...))))

----------

Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Жёны, они такие прожорливые.. пол-зёрнышка в день- это не много, но в год- не так уж и мало..
а ещё с ними трахаться можно.. а потом эти старые толстые глупые коровы- ходят везде..
в городе везде люди-люди- вполз домой - одежду в кучку у входа- и один- хорошо- то как..
когда спешишь- всё делаешь быстро и расчётливо- и не одна тварь не отвлечёт..
в городе- рабы из офисов- покупают за рабство-пару метров лишнего пространства, три недели поездки,
дачу- заботы- и всё для секунд одиночества- как дорого оно в городе!..
счастье- планировать оставить квартиру в наследство- обрамовичу, путину, рокфеллеру..- и не одна  тварь не припрётся
фальшиво- участливо спросить: дедушка, как ты себя чувствуешь? мы так тревожимся"- верю тварёныш- верю дорогой..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015), Мяснов (26.10.2015), Паня (26.10.2015), Фил (26.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (26.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

С квартирой проблема может быть - рейдеры могут нагрянуть под старость!
Да лучше путину - государству деприватизировать.

----------


## Нико

> Жёны, они такие прожорливые.. пол-зёрнышка в день- это не много, но в год- не так уж и мало..
> а ещё с ними трахаться можно.. а потом эти старые толстые глупые коровы- ходят везде..
> в городе везде люди-люди- вполз домой - одежду в кучку у входа- и один- хорошо- то как..
> когда спешишь- всё делаешь быстро и расчётливо- и не одна тварь не отвлечёт..
> в городе- рабы из офисов- покупают за рабство-пару метров лишнего пространства, три недели поездки,
> дачу- заботы- и всё для секунд одиночества- как дорого оно в городе!..
> счастье- планировать оставить квартиру в наследство- обрамовичу, путину, рокфеллеру..- и не одна  тварь не припрётся
> фальшиво- участливо спросить: дедушка, как ты себя чувствуешь? мы так тревожимся"- верю тварёныш- верю дорогой..

----------

Neroli (26.10.2015), Алик (26.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015), Дубинин (26.10.2015), Маша_ла (26.10.2015), Паня (26.10.2015), Фил (26.10.2015), Эделизи (27.10.2015), Юй Кан (26.10.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

> А зачем рожать?))) Если уже не родил в период новичком в буддизме - потом какой смысл?)) Там в соседней теме не советуют вообще обременяться лишними ЖС)


Как раз хорошо рожать, будучи "старичком" в буддизме, но еще в детородном возрасте)) Поскольку уже все знаешь про карму и не будешь ни себя, ни дитя особо мучить воспитанием и концепциями.
Вообще, я считаю, что рождение сына - это лучшее, что случилось со мной вообще, в жизни. Поэтому, я не знаю. Нужна ли буддисту жена/ муж, мне нравится одиночное существование, однако дети - это здорово. Я только жалею, что не начала раньше и не завела человек 5 детей. Вот было бы весело)) 
Совершенно меня ребенок никак не сковывает, не держит, не мешает, не напрягает. Хорошо с ним. И практика настоящая получается, поскольку думаешь все время не о себе)) Как бы жизнь становится практикой или практика - жизнью. Ну или мне так кажется, по кр. мере. Короче, хорошо))

К тому же, вроде как живешь не просто так. Поесть, поспать, поработать, поболтать. Жизнь идет, а человек рядом растет. Хорошо))

----------

Neroli (26.10.2015), Альбина (26.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

У нас женой уже серебряная свадьба была, а она до сих пор меня периодически приятно удивляет). И вообще, зачем идти наперекор природе ?

"Женишься ты или нет - все равно раскаешься.
Брак, если уж говорить правду, зло, но необходимое зло.
Женись, несмотря ни на что. Если попадется хорошая жена, будешь исключением, а если плохая - станешь философом." 
http://www.orator.ru/sokrat.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015), Дубинин (26.10.2015), Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

> К тому же, вроде как живешь не просто так. Поесть, поспать, поработать, поболтать. Жизнь идет, а человек рядом растет. Хорошо))


Еще бы у детей кто спросил - хорошо ли им в этом мире появиться, гоняться за временным счастьем, страдать, болеть, стареть и умереть,, а то все мысли только о себе любимом )

----------

Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Еще бы у детей кто спросил - хорошо ли им в этом мире появиться, гоняться за временным счастьем, страдать, болеть, стареть и умереть,, а то все мысли только о себе любимом )


Дети сами и выбрали себе это, а не родители, как может показаться на первый взгляд...)))

----------

Aion (26.10.2015), Маша_ла (26.10.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Это карма ребенка - родиться человеком. Дети используют родителей, а потом дети детей используют их - такова карма)) В любом случае, это большая радость - во всем помогать хорошему человеку)) 

Как раз захотелось завести дитя после учений Святейшества о том, что все существа были нашими матерями, ночей не спали, грязь убирали, о себе забывали, работали много и считали, что все это и есть счастье. Захотелось такого счастья)) Так и есть. Интересный опыт.
Важно не забывать по ходу, что сама этого хотела и что дети родителям не принадлежат - у них своя карма. А также, что дети вырастают умнее родителей)) Тогда вообще проблем нет))

Ну это все лирика. А вот знали ли вы, уважаемые, что можно, оказывается, вырезать кото-зайца)) Я вот не знала, а вырезаем же))

----------


## Йен

Не надо все на карму сваливать, как это обычно принято у оправдывающих свой эгоизм )

----------

Фил (26.10.2015), Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не надо все на карму сваливать, как это обычно принято у оправдывающих свой эгоизм )


Это очень удобно.
Никто не знает - что это.
Никто не знает - как это работает.
Можно говорить все что угодно и возразить будет нечего.

----------

Дубинин (26.10.2015), Йен (26.10.2015), Эделизи (27.10.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Еще бы у детей кто спросил - хорошо ли им в этом мире появиться, гоняться за временным счастьем, страдать, болеть, стареть и умереть,, а то все мысли только о себе любимом )


Спрашивали. По разному у них выходит. Кому-то нравится, кому-то нет. А что?

----------

Сергей Хос (26.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

> А что?


 Ничего. 
"И благословил их Бог, и сказал им Бог: плодитесь и размножайтесь, и наполняйте землю, и обладайте ею, и владычествуйте над рыбами морскими и над птицами небесными, и над всяким животным, пресмыкающимся по земле"
Аминь.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дети используют родителей, а потом дети детей используют их - такова карма))


Поэтому и сказано: любите внуков своих, ибо они отомстят за вас детям вашим )))

----------

Aion (26.10.2015), Neroli (26.10.2015), Алик (28.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015), Дубинин (26.10.2015), Йен (26.10.2015), Маша_ла (26.10.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Не надо все на карму сваливать, как это обычно принято у оправдывающих свой эгоизм )


Т.е., вы не верите в закон причины и следствия?)) Например, если долго орать грубости кому-то в лицо, то можно получить не только ответные грубости, но и по сопатке. Это и есть закон причины и следствия. Неоспоримый, по-моему.
Даже ребенок его уже понял и усвоил. Говорит про кота, который нападает в игре на другого кота, что Васю карма настигла)) 
По-моему, если вы не верите в карму и в перерождение, соответственно, вы не буддист)) Я верю лично. И вижу много подтверждений данного причинно-следственного закона. А вы?

Есть, конечно, крайности материализма и нигилизма. Но в примере про грубые слова и сопатку все ясно, по-моему. Вообще, буддизм предельно логичен. Там не надо ни на кого уповать, сваливать или слепо верить. За то и любим его.




> Поэтому и сказано: любите внуков своих, ибо они отомстят за вас детям вашим )))


Боюсь, до внуков я не доживу))

----------


## Альбина

> Брак, если уж говорить правду, зло, но необходимое зло.]


Да что же это такое,а?  :Smilie:  Прям зла не хватает... :Smilie:

----------

Алик (26.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

> По-моему, если вы не верите в карму и в перерождение, соответственно, вы не буддист)) Я верю лично. И вижу много подтверждений данного причинно-следственного закона. А вы?


Да, в *ваши представления* о карме и перерождении я не верю ) 
Только дело тут не в карме, а в эгоистичных желаниях, от которых появляются дети )

----------


## Neroli

> Только дело тут не в карме, а в эгоистичных желаниях, от которых появляются дети )


Нежелание иметь детей тоже очень эгоистичная вещь. И что? Опять ничего?

----------

Aion (26.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Нежелание иметь детей тоже очень эгоистичная вещь. И что? Опять ничего?


Опять ничего. От ничего дети не появляются )

----------


## Neroli

> Опять ничего. От ничего дети не появляются )


Простите, вам чужие дети мешают или свои?

----------

Aion (26.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Простите, вам чужие дети мешают или свои?


Зачем выдумывать, я не говорил, что мне дети мешают )

----------


## АртёмМ

Думаю нужна ли современному буддисту жена или нет, решать лично современному буддисту. Кому то не нужна, кому то нужна.

----------


## Neroli

> Зачем выдумывать, я не говорил, что мне дети мешают )


А что вы говорили? Что дети сами себе мешают, поэтому их рожать эгоистично?

Пытаюсь понять откуда проистекает такое странное вИдение.

----------

Aion (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Человеческое рождение, является драгоценным, поэтому зачиная ребёнка, родители дают какому то потоку сознания, обрести такое редкое рождение. Если родители, являются буддистами и стараются ознакомить ребёнка с Дхаммой, то вообще хорошо, можно просто стараться быть примером своим детям. Через семью, вообще можно практиковать, развивать например терпение.


Не является. Это иллюзии ума и привязанности. Ребёнок рождается потому что он не мог не родиться. Например - мог ли я не родиться? Нет, я не мог не родиться - поскольку я уже родился.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не является. Это иллюзии ума и привязанности. Ребёнок рождается потому что он не мог не родиться. Например - мог ли я не родиться? Нет, я не мог не родиться - поскольку я уже родился.


Не является да-же не поэтому, я как ведущий  годы назад, медитации "по ламриму". припоминаю; что Драг. Чел. Рожд.- есть только у не большой кучки живущих на планете- людей.. (из критерий ламрима Дже Цонкапы).

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Если кто-то рождается человеком, то значит камма такая, от родителей тут ничего не зависит в каммическом плане, но родители дают такую возможность рождения, как процесс. Я к тому что в рождении детей, нет ничего плохого, а если ребёнку прививаются буддийские взгляды, то это уже наверное проявление сострадания к живому существу.


Да, но вопрос в том - могли ли родители быть иными? Если да, то от них зависит. Если нет, то не зависит. Вот как узнать могли или не могли?

Насчёт рождения детей - ничего не имею против.

----------


## Альбина

> Думаю нужна ли современному буддисту жена или нет, решать лично современному буддисту. Кому то не нужна, кому то нужна.


Какая широта взглядов.)))) :Smilie: 
Да не решаются такие вопросы в принципе..) Оно само рождается . Кому что н . Кому -учитель появляется. кому-жена...Главное-ничего не хотеть, и тогда не пропустишь главное. :Smilie: 
А дети... Когда плод любви,тогда они -счастливые люди.) А вот если детей "заводят",чтобы "надо", тут я даже не знаю..Жалко детей ...почему-то...они это чувствуют потом всю жизнь..

----------


## АртёмМ

> Да не решаются такие вопросы в принципе..) Оно само рождается . Кому что н . Кому -учитель появляется. кому-жена...Главное-ничего не хотеть, и тогда не пропустишь главное.


Однако если хочешь ничего не хотеть, то выходит пропустишь главное во всём сразу.

----------


## Йен

> А что вы говорили? Что дети сами себе мешают, поэтому их рожать эгоистично?
> 
> Пытаюсь понять откуда проистекает такое странное вИдение.


 Если не видите "аничча-анатта-дуккха", то и не поймете ))

----------


## Альбина

> Однако если хочешь ничего не хотеть, то выходит пропустишь главное во всём сразу.


Да там нет такого,на самом деле,когда нет хотелок. Там наоборот- все видно хорошо. Ничего уже не пропустишь.)А что  -страшно ничего не хотеть? Хочется всего и побольше.?
 А ,кстати, как это -хотеть ничего не хотеть?)))И чем тогда занят?)
Все-таки в чем суть . Это две разные вещи. Хотеть жить и просто жить ....Выходит ты не живешь, а умер уже, если хочется жить . Хотя, может быть, это хоть какой-то вектор..Почему- нет..

----------


## Neroli

> Если не видите "аничча-анатта-дуккха", то и не поймете ))


Если вы видите "аничча-анатта-дуккха", то должны понимать, что не_рождение в этом мире, проблему страдания не решает. Существо страдает где-то в другом месте.
Или вы буддизм редуцировали до удобного вам состояния? "Здесь играем, здесь не играем, здесь рыбу заворачивали"...

----------

Aion (26.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Да там нет такого,на самом деле,когда нет хотелок. Там наоборот- все видно хорошо. Ничего уже не пропустишь.)А что  -страшно ничего не хотеть? Хочется всего и побольше.?
>  А ,кстати, как это -хотеть ничего не хотеть?)))И чем тогда занят?))


Я на этот счёт думал, оно скорее просто в область подсознательного вытесняется, а весь механизм хотения остаётся, просто перестаёт осознаваться. Я уж лучше поосознаю - мне так больше нравится.

----------

Альбина (26.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Если вы видите "аничча-анатта-дуккха", то должны понимать, что не_рождение в этом мире, проблему страдания не решает. Существо страдает где-то в другом месте.
> Или вы буддизм редуцировали до удобного вам состояния? "Здесь играем, здесь не играем, здесь рыбу заворачивали"...


 Оставьте уже другие миры и камму в покое, пока вы не Будда и не видите ясно весь этот механизм. Отвечайте за то, что вы сами делаете здесь и сейчас ))

----------


## Neroli

> Отвечайте за то, что вы сами делаете здесь и сейчас ))


Вот и вам неплохо было бы собой заняться, а не искать эгоизм в других людях. Свой что ли закончился?

----------

Aion (26.10.2015), АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## Йен

Я не ищу ничего в людях, желания безличны )))

----------


## Альбина

> Я на этот счёт думал, оно скорее просто в область подсознательного вытесняется, а весь механизм хотения остаётся, просто перестаёт осознаваться. Я уж лучше поосознаю - мне так больше нравится.


Тут наоборот подсознание выходит наружу. По сути -хотеть и быть - одно и тоже . Но первое-недосягаемое,иллюзия .то к чему тянешься . А второе- то в чем находишься.....
хочется -это ум тянется к чему-то  .зреет 
но по сути -хотеть нечего ...все есть уже сейчас

Поосознавать тоже вещь хорошая. между прочим ... Хотелки проходят.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Тут наоборот подсознание выходит наружу.


Оно наружу и выходит, поскольку чем больше в нём, тем больше оно рулит. Чем меньше в нём, тем больше рулит сознание.

----------


## Альбина

> Оно наружу и выходит, поскольку чем больше в нём, тем больше оно рулит. Чем меньше в нём, тем больше рулит сознание.


Так вот еще важное замечание. Видеть свои желания -клевая штука, но за ними- чужие не видишь. А в чужих желаниях -абсолютная  реальность . В своих -относительная,освобождаясь от своих желаний на смену приходит пустота, которая заполняется чужими и т.д. Свои желания  скрытые или открытые -это уже не суть важно мешают видеть все как есть . Но можно начать с  того,чтобы их видеть, почему нет.... :Smilie: 
Остается только пожелать освобождения от своих желаний.)
Так то -да .. В основном люди не видят ни своих желаний ни чужих, а просто "хотят" безудержно....))без оглядки...)) какая уж там пустота пустоты)))

----------


## АртёмМ

> Так вот еще важное замечание. Видеть свои желания -клевая штука, но за ними- чужие не видишь. А в чужих желаниях -абсолютная  реальность . В своих -относительная,освобождаясь от своих желаний на смену приходит пустота, которая заполняется чужими и т.д. Свои желания  скрытые или открытые -это уже не суть важно мешают видеть все как есть . Но можно начать с  того,чтобы их видеть, почему нет....
> Остается только пожелать освобождения от своих желаний.)
> Так то -да .. В основном люди не видят ни своих желаний ни чужих, а просто "хотят" безудержно....))без оглядки...))


Я вот вчера как раз вечером прогуливался и размышлял на этот счёт. Возможно ли воспринимать других людей так, чтобы не видеть их через призму своего опыта? Вот какова была мысль, над которой я размышлял. Пришёл к выводу, что да - возможно, но тогда они будут восприниматься как объекты. Поскольку как только я начинаю воспринимать человека как субъекта - мне приходится наделять его своим внутренним миром. И предполагать как бы я чувствовал себя на его месте.

МНЕ ЧУВСТВА ДРУГОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА В ПРИНЦИПЕ НЕИЗВЕСТНЫ. Только свои собственные. И как только я считаю, что другой человек - субъект, я сразу наделяю его своим мироощущением.

Потому что я знаком только с одним единственным субъективным восприятием.

----------


## АртёмМ

Есть конечно ещё один интересный вариант, который мне приходил в голову - если запихать всего себя в подсознание, то не выйдет ли тогда как раз объединение сознания с подсознанием? Возможно и такое.  

Это к посту номер 901.

----------


## Йен

В сатипаттхане есть практика созерцания тела, чувств и т.д как своих, так и чужих. Внутренне и внешне. Хотя у Гоенки на этот счет свое мнение )

----------


## Aion

> Есть конечно ещё один интересный вариант, который мне приходил в голову - если запихать всего себя в подсознание, то не выйдет ли тогда как раз объединение сознания с подсознанием? Возможно и такое.


Говорить о подсознании - заблуждаться, ведь неизвестно наверняка, "над" или "под" сознанием "расположено" бессознательное...

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Есть конечно ещё один интересный вариант, который мне приходил в голову - если запихать всего себя в подсознание, то не выйдет ли тогда как раз объединение сознания с подсознанием? Возможно и такое.  
> 
> Это к посту номер 901.


Не надо ничего никуда пихать .. :Smilie:  Отпустить себя и других - и по сути- там самосущее остается .оно имеет созидательное начало ..так что все нормально ..Будь в том в чем находишься ..

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Говорить о подсознании - заблуждаться, ведь неизвестно наверняка, "над" или "под" сознанием "расположено" бессознательное...


Неизвестно также, сознательное оно или бессознательное. Но вообще согласен, однако как то это надо называть, если использовать это понятие в речи.

----------


## Йен

Подсознание - это инстинкты, врожденные и приобретенные, то что мы делаем автоматически и не осознаем. Благодаря практике правильной осознанности из Благородного восьмеричного пути, мы начинаем их осознавать )

----------


## АртёмМ

> Подсознание - это инстинкты, врожденные и приобретенные, то что мы делаем автоматически и не осознаем. Благодаря практике правильной осознанности из Благородного восьмеричного пути, мы начинаем их осознавать )


Инстинкты это просто слово, которое ничего вообще не объясняет.

----------


## Aion

> Но вообще согласен, однако как то это надо называть, если использовать это понятие в речи.


Корректно бессознательное называть бессознательным и не впадать в искушение, что наперёд известно его расположение и содержание.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Корректно бессознательное называть бессознательным и не впадать в искушение, что наперёд известно его расположение и содержание.


Вижу двойные стандарты. Поскольку расположение неизвестно, поэтому подсознательным или надсознательным предлагаете не называть. А ведь сознательность или бессознательность тоже неизвестна.

----------


## Йен

> Инстинкты это просто слово, которое ничего вообще не объясняет.


Тогда попробуйте не дышать, объяснение через пару минут получите ))

----------


## Альбина

> Вижу двойные стандарты. Поскольку расположение неизвестно, поэтому подсознательным или надсознательным предлагаете не называть. А ведь сознательность или бессознательность тоже неизвестна.


Да лучше вообще иметь над любым понятием знак вопроса.. Это обеспечивает движение вперед...

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Вижу двойные стандарты. Поскольку расположение неизвестно, поэтому подсознательным или надсознательным предлагаете не называть. А ведь сознательность или бессознательность тоже неизвестна.


Ну как же неизвестно? Если есть у кого-то сознание, оно не безгранично, и всё во внутреннем мире, что за границами сознания, по определению - бессознательное.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Не надо ничего никуда пихать .. Отпустить себя и других - и по сути- там самосущее остается .оно имеет созидательное начало ..так что все нормально ..Будь в том в чем находишься ..


Я не знаю чего ответить. Подумаю, потом отвечу.

----------

Альбина (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Ну как же неизвестно? Если есть у кого-то сознание, оно не безгранично, и всё во внутреннем мире, что за границами сознания, по определению - бессознательное.


Моё сознание за границами вашего сознания? Дело в том, что я предполагаю, что у вас сознание - есть. И оно за границами моего сознания. В таком случае как я могу утверждать, что всё что за границами моего сознания - бессознательное.

----------


## Aion

> Моё сознание за границами вашего сознания?


В моём внутреннем мире нет Вашего сознания.  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Я не знаю чего ответить. Подумаю, потом отвечу.


Ну вот и отлично . :Smilie: . Но можно и не отвечать.))Попребывать в "Не знаю" - это хорошая очистка для ума..

----------

Алик (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> В моём внутреннем мире нет Вашего сознания.


Вот видите. А оно у меня есть. Вы считаете что я(Артём) - бессознательное?

----------


## Aion

> Вот видите. А оно у меня есть. Вы считаете что я(Артём) - бессознательное?


Вообще-то речь шла об индивидуальном сознании. В моём Вашего точно нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Тогда попробуйте не дышать, объяснение через пару минут получите ))


Чем дольше не буду дышать, тем больше будет хотеться дышать. 

Суть не в этом. Инстинкт мне представляется - несложным алгоритмом, выполняющим определённые функции. Однако во внесознании( Aion вы теперь не сможете спорить со мной ) рождаются и сложные построения, которые определённо выглядят, как плод мыслительного процесса.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вообще-то речь шла об индивидуальном сознании. В моём Вашего точно нет.


Точно утверждать не буду, но всё может быть. Однако согласен, чтобы не впадать в демагогию. 

Но может же быть и такое, что внесознательное, тоже мыслит и осознаёт. В конце концов есть реальные эксперименты - когда человеку для излечения эпилепсии разделили половины мозга и они стали как бы двумя отдельными личностями.

----------


## Aion

> Точно утверждать не буду, но всё может быть. Однако согласен, чтобы не впадать в демагогию. 
> 
> Но может же быть и такое, что внесознательное, тоже мыслит и осознаёт. В конце концов есть реальные эксперименты - когда человеку для излечения эпилепсии разделили половины мозга и они стали как бы двумя отдельными личностями.


Да в общем-то всё более-менее просто: чем более сознание уделяет внимание бессознательному, тем осознаннее становится последнее.

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Да в общем-то всё более-менее просто: чем более сознание уделяет внимание бессознательному, тем осознаннее становится последнее.


Я об этом писал чуть ранее - можете прочесть. Весь наш спор был из за того, какое название кому больше нравится.

----------


## Aion

> Я об этом писал чуть ранее - можете прочесть. Весь наш спор был из за того, какое название кому больше нравится.


Дело не в том, нравится кому-то что-то или нет, а в том, что нет никакого подсознания. Способность определять "над" или "под" есть только у сознания. Там, где нет сознания, нет и этой способности.

----------


## Альбина

> Я вот вчера как раз вечером прогуливался и размышлял на этот счёт. Возможно ли воспринимать других людей так, чтобы не видеть их через призму своего опыта? Вот какова была мысль, над которой я размышлял. Пришёл к выводу, что да - возможно, но тогда они будут восприниматься как объекты. Поскольку как только я начинаю воспринимать человека как субъекта - мне приходится наделять его своим внутренним миром. И предполагать как бы я чувствовал себя на его месте.
> 
> МНЕ ЧУВСТВА ДРУГОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА В ПРИНЦИПЕ НЕИЗВЕСТНЫ. Только свои собственные. И как только я считаю, что другой человек - субъект, я сразу наделяю его своим мироощущением.
> 
> Потому что я знаком только с одним единственным субъективным восприятием.


Это вопрос непростой.
Я когда-то будучи абсолютным эмпатом решила посмотреть внутрь себя, ну и что-  да "ничего"... )))) Опять вернулась в свое старое состояние...
Ну какое мироощущение? 
Бывает так,что когда ходишь одна - смотришь на березу и чувство, что ты береза, или небо, да все ,что угодно... все -ты ....и вообще-ты один ...Появляется человек-  значит ты этот человек. Видишь ,что человек со своими  желаниями- это призыв к действию.
Субъективное ли это восприятие - я не знаю...сострадание - это наверное когда тебе известны чувства другого человека, есть еще сорадование..да фиг знает, я говорю - от понятий лучше освобождаться.. они мешают , с другой стороны- это инструмент для коммуникации. :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Субъективное ли это восприятие - я не знаю...сострадание - это наверное когда тебе известны чувства другого человека, есть еще сорадование..да фиг знает, я говорю - от понятий лучше освобождаться.. они мешают , с другой стороны- это инструмент для коммуникации.


Мешают чему? Кстати не только инструмент коммуникации, но и размышлений.

----------


## Альбина

> Мешают чему? Кстати не только инструмент коммуникации, но и размышлений.


Чему мешают?)) Березе, конечно..))

----------


## АртёмМ

> Чему мешают?)) Березе, конечно..))


Тогда если срубить берёзу, то понятия ничему мешать не будут?

----------


## Альбина

> Тогда если срубить берёзу, то понятия ничему мешать не будут?


Это зачем же ее рубить?)))не надо ....)
.Ну если я буду идти и думать какая береза ,срубить ее или не срубить,кто я,что я и т.д.т.е.в принципе думать,то я не стану березой..Вот я поэтому и ответила,что" мешает березе".Как-бы я уже в этот момент береза....)) такая вот  схема действия ...)) И не надо меня рубить...))))))

----------


## АртёмМ

> Это зачем же ее рубить?)))не надо ....)
> .Ну если я буду идти и думать какая береза ,срубить ее или не срубить,кто я,что я и т.д.т.е.в принципе думать,то я не стану березой..Вот я поэтому и ответила,что" мешает березе".Как-бы я уже в этот момент береза....)) такая вот  схема действия ...)) И не надо меня рубить...))))))


Это увод разговора в бессмысленное русло, чтобы не отвечать на вопрос  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Это увод разговора в бессмысленное русло, чтобы не отвечать на вопрос


Вовсе нет . Нет у меня такой привычки . Я думала - так понятно. :Smilie: 
Есть ум без мыслей и желаний . Тогда проявляется окружающий мир и ты становишься одним целым . Меня уже не существует . Но это мир без понятий и без своего я . 
"Не надо меня рубить" - это значит что меня сейчас  нет.   
Кстати увести разговор в бессмысленное русло - это большой успех.. :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

А чем современный буддист отличается от древнего?

Заводить ли жену и детей - зависит от целей, к которым Вы стремитесь в Буддизме.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Вовсе нет . Нет у меня такой привычки . Я думала - так понятно.
> Есть ум без мыслей и желаний . Тогда проявляется окружающий мир и ты становишься одним целым . Меня уже не существует . Но это мир без понятий и без своего я . 
> "Не надо меня рубить" - это значит что меня сейчас  нет.   
> Кстати увести разговор в бессмысленное русло - это большой успех..


Ну как же написано -"то я не стану берёзой", а далее написано "я уже берёза". Ещё "не надо". Надо это слово паразит, которое не говорит ничего конкретного, кому надо, зачем надо, почему надо. Использовать по назначение его успешно можно в различного рода агитационных работах, когда слушатели особо не задумываются что значит надо, им сказали надо - значит делать будут так.

Даже если говорило бы, то возникает вопрос - о чём именно идёт речь. Надо это что - сверхсущность какая-то? Что именно означает это слово?

"Зачем рубить". В качестве эксперимента - мысленного, в реальности её рубить не обязательно. К тому же о том что берёзу можно срубить я написал после того, как было написано, что понятия чему-то мешают.

----------


## Альбина

> Ну как же написано -"то я не стану берёзой", а далее написано "я уже берёза". Ещё "не надо". Надо это слово паразит, которое не говорит ничего конкретного, кому надо, зачем надо, почему надо.


ну правильно -если буду думать усиленно и смотреть на себя во время прогулки,  то не стану березой, :Smilie:  Я пытаюсь объяснить исходя из того что ты можешь такого опыта и не иметь .но скорее всего просто не отдавал себе в этом отчета..
А ты срубить хочешь.. :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну как же написано -"то я не стану берёзой", а далее написано "я уже берёза". Ещё "не надо". Надо это слово паразит, которое не говорит ничего конкретного, кому надо, зачем надо, почему надо. Использовать по назначение его успешно можно в различного рода агитационных работах, когда слушатели особо не задумываются что значит надо, им сказали надо - значит делать будут так.
> 
> Даже если говорило бы, то возникает вопрос - о чём именно идёт речь. Надо это что - сверхсущность какая-то? Что именно означает это слово?
> 
> "Зачем рубить". В качестве эксперимента - мысленного, в реальности её рубить не обязательно. К тому же о том что берёзу можно срубить я написал после того, как было написано, что понятия чему-то мешают.


Предлагаю свести разговор в бесмысленное русло.. :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> ну правильно -если буду думать усиленно и смотреть на себя во время прогулки,  то не стану березой, Я пытаюсь объяснить исходя из того что ты можешь такого опыта и не иметь .но скорее всего просто не отдавал себе в этом отчета..
> А ты срубить хочешь..


Теперь понятнее. Я рубить берёзу не хочу  :Smilie:  Меня интересовало чему мешают определения, поскольку у меня тоже есть мнение, что зачастую определения могут мешать, но я не осознаю полностью весь комплекс связей в которых участвуют определения.

----------

Альбина (26.10.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Предлагаю свести разговор в бесмысленное русло..


Если бы не было зелёного шарика, то появился бы малиновый бегемот. В дальнейшем он бы не мог вообразить себе кранюю неприемлимость возможности произношение, тачка, вагон. Тишина ветры летают, колосятся слоники.

----------

Альбина (26.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Б

*Патхама сутта*: Первая
*АН 1.1*


Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саваттхи в роще Джеты в монастыре Анатхапиндики. Там Благословенный обратился к монахам: «Монахи!»
«Учитель!» – ответили те монахи. Благословенный сказал:
«Монахи, я не вижу ни одной другой формы, которая бы так овладевала умом мужчины, как форма женщины. (1) Форма женщины овладевает умом мужчины».

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Инстинкты это просто слово, которое ничего вообще не объясняет.


Автоматизм ?

----------


## Владимир Б

*Овладение умом	
* 

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...nguttara-1.htm

----------


## Сергей Хос

Порой жена полезна просто для того, чтобы напомнить о твоем истинном состоянии.
Ну то бишь о реальности твоих "достижений" )))))

Позже Сараха женился на пятнадцатилетней служанке и, бросив свое имущество, отправился странствовать. Он остановился в малолюдном месте и практиковал Дхарму, а его девушка ходила по округе, прося подаяние. Однажды он попросил приготовить ему что-нибудь из редиса. Жена полила редис сметаной и подала ему, но он сидел в медитации, и она не стала его беспокоить. Сараха пробыл в медитации двенадцать лет. Наконец, очнувшись, он спросил: «А где же редиска?» Девушка сказала: «Как я могла сохранить ее? Сейчас весна, овощи еще не выросли».

----------

Neroli (27.10.2015), Альбина (27.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (27.10.2015), Нико (27.10.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Порой жена полезна просто для того, чтобы напомнить о твоем истинном состоянии.
> Ну то бишь о реальности твоих "достижений" )))))


Бедные женщины. Словно не люди, а какие-то инструменты.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (27.10.2015), АртёмМ (27.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2015), Нико (27.10.2015), Сергей Хос (27.10.2015), Фил (27.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.10.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Бедные женщины. Словно не люди, а какие-то инструменты.


Разновидность бытовой техники.

----------

Neroli (27.10.2015), Альбина (27.10.2015), АртёмМ (27.10.2015), Сергей Хос (27.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.10.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Разновидность бытовой техники.


Прибор для измерения уровня бодхичитты))

----------

Говинда (28.10.2015), Нико (27.10.2015), Фил (27.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

О пользе жён в жизни буддистов: 

Речунгпа, ученик Миларепы, всегда ему служил, но однажды, когда Миларепа не разрешил ему отправиться в паломничество в Лхасу, Речунгпа стал настаивать на своём. Миларепа трижды попросил его остаться, но Речунгпа не послушался и приступил к паломничеству. Ранее Речунгпа был монахом, но в Лхасе встретил одну женщину, женился на ней, и у него возникло много неприятностей. Жена часто его била. Например, готовя суп, она его помешивала, а затем с такой силой стучала Речунгпу по голове деревянной ложкой, что обливала его всего супом, и с его ушей свисали овощи. Речунгпа говорил: «Я получил много посвящений, но никогда ранее — посвящения деревянной ложкой, и носил много украшений, но никогда ранее — украшений из овощей».

----------

Дондог (29.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Речунгпа говорил: «Я получил много посвящений, но никогда ранее — посвящения деревянной ложкой, и носил много украшений, но никогда ранее — украшений из овощей».


Чудесный тибетский юмор!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разновидность бытовой техники.


Причем многофункциональная. ))

Дорогая Техподдержка.
Год назад я выполнил апгрейд своего программного обеспечения, перейдя с программы Подружки 7.0 на Жена 1.0. Вскоре я обнаружил, что новая программа неожиданно начала осуществлять самостоятельный child processing (детопроизводство), значительно перегружая оперативную память и все ресурсы системы. Кроме того, Жена 1.0 самостоятельно инсталлировала себя во все прочие программы и осуществляет полный мониторинг всех процессов. Такие приложения, как Покер-всю-ночь 10.3, Футбол 5.0, Охота-и-Рыбалка 7.5 и Гонки 3.6 больше не запускаются, причем любая попытка обращения к ним немедленно приводит к зависанию системы. Мне не удается перевести Жену 1.0 в режим фоновой работы и запускать свои любимые приложения. Я подумываю о том, чтобы вернуться к версии Подружки 7.0, но деинсталлировать Жену 1.0 мне почему-то также не удается.
Пожалуйста, помогите!
Пользователь.

Дорогой Пользователь!
Проблема, с которой Вы столкнулись, является распространенной причиной обращений в Техподдержку. Многие пользователи, осуществившие апгрейд с Подружки 7.0 до Жена 1.0, полагали, что это простая утилита или развлекательное приложение. Но Жена 1.0 представляет собой ОПЕРАЦИОННУЮ СИСТЕМУ и предназначена своим Создателем для запуска ЛЮБЫХ ДРУГИХ приложений в своей среде. Вы также не можете удалить Жену 1.0 и вернуться к использованию Подружки 7.0. После того, как новые файлы установлены на компьютер, их уже невозможно удалить даже путем полной очистки Вашего жесткого диска.
В силу особенностей новой программы дальнейшее использование программы Подружки 7.0 уже невозможно. Рекомендуем Вам ознакомиться с Руководством по использованию Вашей новой программы, раздел Предупреждения – Алименты – Обеспечение Детей. Мы также рекомендуем Вам продолжать использование программы Жена 1.0 и постараться привыкнуть к особенностям ее работы. Настоятельно рекомендуется установить работающую в фоновом режиме подпрограмму «Конечно, Дорогая», которая позволяет устранять некоторые нежелательные проявления Вашего нового программного обеспечения. Также очень полезно внести в командную строку команду С:\ИЗВИНИ_ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, поскольку в большинстве случаев Вам все равно придется пользоваться командой ИЗВИНИ для возвращения системы в нормальный режим функционирования. 
Жена 1.0 – замечательная программа, но она требует при своей эксплуатации довольно больших ресурсов. Жена 1.0 имеет несколько очень удобных встроенных приложений, таких как Чистка-и-Уборка 3.0 и Приготовь-Это 1.5., но пользоваться ими следует с некоторой осторожностью, поскольку излишнее к ним обращение часто приводит к самопроизвольному запуску подпрограммы Придирки-и-Ворчание, после чего единственным способом вернуть программу в режим нормальной работы является запуск дополнительного и весьма дорогостоящего программного обеспечения. Мы рекомендуем в этом случае использовать Цветы 5.0 и Подарки 2.5. ВНИМАНИЕ! Ни в коем случае НЕ устанавливайте в систему программу Секретарша-в-короткой-юбке 3.3. Она полностью НЕ СОВМЕСТИМА с операционной системой Жена 1.0, и ее установка может привести к серьезным поломкам оборудования.
С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Техподдержка

----------

Aion (27.10.2015), Neroli (27.10.2015), Алик (28.10.2015), Альбина (27.10.2015), Дубинин (27.10.2015), Нико (27.10.2015), Николас (27.10.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2015), Паня (27.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2015), Фил (27.10.2015), Харуказе (27.10.2015)

----------


## Ахт

Зачем идентифицировать себя с буддистами, коммунистами, немцами, банкирами? Разве вы буддист? не смешите. разве вы национальность? профессия? Не лучше ли задавать вопрос нужна ли лично вам жена? а не неким социальным религиозным политическим образованиям. какой смысл навешивать на себя тот или иной ярлык, когда ты им не являешься. обращено не автору. мысли в слух

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> О пользе жён в жизни буддистов: 
> 
> Речунгпа, ученик Миларепы, всегда ему служил, но однажды, когда Миларепа не разрешил ему отправиться в паломничество в Лхасу, Речунгпа стал настаивать на своём. Миларепа трижды попросил его остаться, но Речунгпа не послушался и приступил к паломничеству. Ранее Речунгпа был монахом, но в Лхасе встретил одну женщину, женился на ней, и у него возникло много неприятностей. Жена часто его била. Например, готовя суп, она его помешивала, а затем с такой силой стучала Речунгпу по голове деревянной ложкой, что обливала его всего супом, и с его ушей свисали овощи. Речунгпа говорил: «Я получил много посвящений, но никогда ранее — посвящения деревянной ложкой, и носил много украшений, но никогда ранее — украшений из овощей».


Насчёт монашества Речунгпы, как-то непонятно. Он же с двенадцати лет был учеником Миларепы.  Когда ж он успел монахом побывать )

----------

